# PZT’s: Final Drive for 275



## PZT (Jun 21, 2021)

So bros I didn’t accomplish the long time body fat goal… on to the next one haha. 




As the new thread title shows I always wanted to weigh 275 pounds. Gaining has always been easier than cutting for me. Closest I have gotten and looked decent was 250ish. Heaviest I have ever been was when I started my recent fat loss journey in November. I was 267ish with 20+ % body fat. My goal in my 20s at 275 was with no more than like 15% body fat. I am most likely not going to accomplish that but I believe I can do it under 20%. Getting to 260 without too many dirty meals won’t be too hard but the last 15 will be a challenge. Below shows some starting info. I am taking one day of no tracking or training and will begin strong on Monday. Also, that’ll be leg day 




Starting Bodyweight:


242.2ish Lbs.


Estimated Body Fat Percentage:


15-16%


Height: 


6’1”




Macros/Calories:


7 meals a day


245 g protein from direct sources
35 g protein per meal
980 calories from protein 


350 g carbohydrates from direct sources 
50 g carbohydrates per meal
1400 calories from carbohydrates 


35 g fat from direct sources
5 g fat per meal 
315 calories from fat


Rest Day Total:  
2615 245/350/35


Training Day Total: 


3015 245/450/35
*100 grams carbs for post workout meal and 50 grams intra-workout shake. 


Note: Of Course these numbers will be higher from trace macros. I am shooting for 1ish pounds per week. I will only change this on any given week if I am under a pound a week. If weight is over that I will keep going with the previous weeks macro/calories until weight matches that of the number of weeks I am in. I will try to increase calories burned when over. Probably less variety of foods for awhile too.




Training Routine:


Mountain Dog Push-Pull-Legs


Monday/Wednesday/Friday/Saturday or Sunday


Cardio: when I feel like it. 


Note: John Meadows routines have always gave me the best results physique wise and have been leaning toward PPL in my head for awhile, so this was a easy choice to make. 
Only variant is traps every Monday & Friday. 




Starting Pic:






I want to post a pic every 5 weeks and hopefully develop and show a increasingly larger yoked look each time.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 21, 2021)

Do it man! I'll follow along.


----------



## Thewall (Jun 21, 2021)

Nice bro. You did great with the dieting. ( look great) Looking forward to your bulk. You are going to be putting up some nice numbers I’m sure, considering you have been in a deficit so long.


----------



## Boogieman (Jun 21, 2021)

Get after it!!! Following!!!


----------



## Jin (Jun 21, 2021)

In for the ride!!!!


----------



## PZT (Jun 21, 2021)

Thewall said:


> Nice bro. You did great with the dieting. ( look great) Looking forward to your bulk. You are going to be putting up some nice numbers I’m sure, considering you have been in a deficit so long.



I really think that “rebound” effect on my strength is going to be nice. Really wanna press the 150’s. At 267 I was doing 140x10 and last week I got 140x7 @ 242. so think those 150’s for 7-9 is possible. I’ve never gotten them for over 6, years ago. I have to check jumping fast though with all these old man pains. And the weight as well. After cheating for 2 full days I feel like I’m 250 right now lol. I really don’t wanna get fat-fat again, so got to make sure I check that as well. Ive been using a waist trainer on top of vacuuming I’ve been doing since November. Need to continue that cause I’ve enjoy not having a pot belly.


----------



## PZT (Jun 21, 2021)

Boogieman said:


> Get after it!!! Following!!!



thanks bro. Legs tomorrow!!!!


----------



## PZT (Jun 21, 2021)

Jin said:


> In for the ride!!!!



appreciated as always Jin


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 21, 2021)

I always like a good bulk. Got any other goals strength wise besides pressing the 150s?


----------



## CJ (Jun 21, 2021)

Awesome, can't wait to see the progress!!!

Which of John's programs will you be following?


----------



## PZT (Jun 21, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> I always like a good bulk. Got any other goals strength wise besides pressing the 150s?



511 on SSB would be nice. I’ve done 471


----------



## PZT (Jun 21, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Awesome, can't wait to see the progress!!!
> 
> Which of John's programs will you be following?



I found a 6-week sample of colossus. Beyond that I will just steal routines I can find


----------



## PZT (Jun 21, 2021)

PZT said:


> 511 on SSB would be nice. I’ve done 471



Finally Pulling 550+


----------



## snake (Jun 21, 2021)

Best wishes on obtaining your goal.


----------



## PZT (Jun 21, 2021)

*"Recharge Day" Sunday 6/20/2021*

So Sunday I had a no tracking day planned. Woke up and ate a sub sammich for breakfast and then got some Happy Fathers Day sex0rz from the misses. 

Then I moved on to getting yard work done. Started earlier than normal but it was still hot and the sun seamed extra crispy. Got sunburned pretty good but I have been getting a decent amount of sun this year so not that bad. During and after I was munching down on rice cakes, jam and peanut butter. Love that shit man.

I was very drained and dehydrated after this. Grass has been extra healthy this year as well so felt like I was pushing a sled for 2-3 hours. Got cleaned up and had a day out with the Mrs. We ate Jack & Box as a rushed meal. Had some Tacos & a Spicy Chicken Sandwich. Did some shopping. We were kid-less so when we got home I started meal prepping and she proceed to seduce me. Which by seduce I mean, she says "feel my pussy" and I do, its wet asf and I fk lol. This went off and on most the night in between eating and playing on our phones. 

Went and got us ice cream at one point. I ate a whole pint of Ben & Jerry's Half Baked and even finished off a bag of Takis tortilla chips. Before the night was over I had three sandwiches lol. the last was not that good. Cheddar and Bologna w/ Miracle Whip on some Multigrain bread. But BOYZ!!!!! I got a goody for ya'll. Try this....

Honey Peanut Butter and Strawberry Jam on Cinnamon Raisin Bread. I am fkin telling you. Totally amazing taste. The honey of the peanut butter hits first, the sweet jam kicks in and the cinnamon finishes you off as you cream your panties. 

Gonna be sore going into todays workout on account of the yard work, sunburn and sexcapades but all worth it and I will push through. Maybe even do some cardio idk.

Had to be close to a 6k calorie day. Was nice to not give a damn about what I was eating nutrition wise for a whole day. Been since march since I had some time like this. Mainly just not eating no lean meats was nice haha. But time to get back after it. I think I will weigh myself pre-workout before Leg Day. Curious to see how much I weigh. I know the shirt I wore to work today was feeling loose in the sleeves last week, this morning it was on full douchebag mode, fo realz.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Jun 21, 2021)

Awesome work so far. Looking forward to seeing your progress!


----------



## PZT (Jun 21, 2021)

They on the way bros!!!!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 21, 2021)

damn, those look awesome!


----------



## PZT (Jun 21, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> damn, those look awesome!



heard they have 100 g sugar lol


----------



## 1bigun11 (Jun 21, 2021)

You are going to do it! Congrats! Now just follow through on what you have already willed.


----------



## tinymk (Jun 21, 2021)

Get after it brother    Best of luck


----------



## PZT (Jun 22, 2021)

Day 1: Monday 6/21/2021 




Eating:




45 g whey
70 g dry cream of rice
10 g almond butter


140 g cooked chicken tenderloin 
160 g cooked jasmine rice
1 tsp olive oil


140 g cooked chicken tenderloin 
160 g cooked jasmine rice
1 tsp olive oil


45 g whey
75 g dry oats


140 g cooked chicken breast
160 g cooked jasmine rice
1 tsp olive oil


6 oz tuna
2 slices multigrain bread


45 g whey
50 g dry oats
100 g banana 




Calories: 3045
Macros: 295/374/48






Notes:


Well Day 1 was shitty. After lunch time I started to feel horrible. Sinus’ were fkin killing me. Ended up taking off from work to rest and hopefully still lift. Replaced a chicken and rice meal with whey and oats to be able to rest more. Meal 5 took me most the evening to get down. Like 3 fkin hours lol. Decided not to do legs knowing in the morning I’d feel deathly. Probably need an extra day off anyway. Might not have missed a workout since March, no 100% sure.


----------



## eazy (Jun 22, 2021)

along for the ride!


----------



## DEADlifter (Jun 22, 2021)

PZT said:


> Honey Peanut Butter and Strawberry Jam on Cinnamon Raisin Bread. I am fkin telling you. Totally amazing taste. The honey of the peanut butter hits first, the sweet jam kicks in and the cinnamon finishes you off as you cream your panties.



I didn't know if I was watching Bobby Flay or reading Tennyson.

Seriously,  good luck on this.  Pulling for ya.


----------



## PZT (Jun 22, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> I didn't know if I was watching Bobby Flay or reading Tennyson.
> 
> Seriously,  good luck on this.  Pulling for ya.



fkin sexsay huh lol


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 22, 2021)

PZT said:


> heard they have 100 g sugar lol



You're a bad influence on me dude I ordered a box of their mixed cookies after I saw your post. **** it. Some sugar calories are worth the destruction they bring.


----------



## Forthewin1123 (Jun 22, 2021)

PZT said:


> I found a 6-week sample of colossus. Beyond that I will just steal routines I can find



I habe some of John meadows programs I can try to share with you.. not exactly sure how to post them or send them


----------



## CJ (Jun 23, 2021)

Forthewin1123 said:


> I habe some of John meadows programs I can try to share with you.. not exactly sure how to post them or send them



If you figure it out, let me know. I have Gauntlet and was trying to share it.

It got it from someone here, I forget who, and I can't find it in Search.


----------



## PZT (Jun 23, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> You're a bad influence on me dude I ordered a box of their mixed cookies after I saw your post. **** it. Some sugar calories are worth the destruction they bring.



if they suck imma be pissed lol.


----------



## PZT (Jun 23, 2021)

Forthewin1123 said:


> I habe some of John meadows programs I can try to share with you.. not exactly sure how to post them or send them





CJ275 said:


> If you figure it out, let me know. I have Gauntlet and was trying to share it.
> 
> It got it from someone here, I forget who, and I can't find it in Search.



does he encrypt them or something?


----------



## PZT (Jun 23, 2021)

Day 2: Tuesday 6/22/2021 




Eating:




45 g whey
75 g oats


140 g cooked chicken breast
160 g cooked jasmine rice


45 g whey
75 g dry oats


140 g cooked chicken breast
160 g cooked jasmine rice
1 tsp olive oil


60 g amino/carb/hydrate powder


45 g whey
60 g amino/carb/hydrate powder


140 g cooked chicken breast
160 g cooked jasmine rice
1 tsp olive oil
8 oz Greek yogurt
1 rice cake


45 g whey
2 rice cakes
20 g strawberry jam
10 g peanut butter
10 g almond butter




Calories: 3610
Macros: 299/462/69






Workout: 


Legs & Traps




Warmup: 
High Rep Machine Work
Frog Stretch
Glute Stretch
Hip Flexor Stretch
Psoas Stretch
Hanging Spine Decompression




Behind the Back Smith Machine Shrug


2x90x15
2x140x10
110x20


Lying Leg Curl


40x20
45x20
70x8
80x8
70x8 + 10 Partials


SSB Squat


2x151x10
201x4
231x4
2x281x8


Leg Press


180x8
360x8
(Rest Pause)
450x14-7-4-3


Bulgarian Split Squat


2xBWx20


Banded Barbell Stiff Leg Deadlift


135x6
225x10
315x8


Smith Machine Standing Calf Raise


90x15
110x12
120x12 + 10 partials


Treadmill


20 minutes @ 2.4 MPH on 10.5 Incline




***Nothing Fancy just working***




Daily Notes:


Appetite is shit. Hard to get in the food. Way more shakes than I’d like. Felt good to be in the gym. Only worked half a day.


----------



## CJ (Jun 23, 2021)

PZT said:


> does he encrypt them or something?



Let's see if this worked... 
https://s.amsu.ng/StjyEZlOU6uN



Looks like the link works, it's the only full program of John's that I have. If it's not good for your situation, at least it'll give you some insight into his methodology.


On my phone, it says the link expires on 6/24, so download it promptly.


----------



## PZT (Jun 23, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> https://s.amsu.ng/StjyEZlOU6uN Looks like the link works, it's the only full program of John's that I have. If it's not good for your situation, at least it'll give you some insight into his methodology. On my phone, it says the link expires on 6/24, so download it promptly.



got it. greatly appreciated CJ


----------



## PZT (Jun 24, 2021)

Day 3: Wednesday 6/23/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
75 g oats


4.25 oz cooked chicken breast 
160 g cooked jasmine rice


170 g raw ground chicken
160 g cooked jasmine rice
1 tsp olive oil


4.25 oz cooked chicken breast 
160 g cooked jasmine rice
1 tsp olive oil


60 g amino/hydrate/carb powder


45 g whey
60 g amino/hydrate/carb powder


170 g raw 93/7 ground beef
160 g cooked jasmine rice
150 g Greek yogurt
80 g strawberries 
30 g blueberries
85 g pineapple 
40 g kiwi


45 g whey
2 rice cakes
20 g almond butter
30 g strawberry jam




Calories: 3585
Macros: 293/457/70






Workout: 


Chest, Shoulders & Triceps




Warmup:
Banded Shoulder Work
Broomstick Shoulder Work
Chest/Shoulder/Tricep High Rep Work




Slight Decline Dumbbell Press


100x10
120x6
140x8
140x6


Smith Machine Medium Incline Press


90x8
140x7
180x12
180x9


Lying Flat Machine Press


150x8
(Rest Pause)
170x13-7-5-3


Shoulder Press Machine


100x8
125x8
2x150x12


Cable Flies


50x10
2x65x15 + 15-Second Contraction on Last Rep


Dumbbell Side Laterals


20x8
25x8
30x8


Cable Side Laterals


20x25
15x25


Cable Kick Backs


15x12
2x20x15


EZ-Bar Overhead Extensions


100x25
110x25


Reverse Grip Cross-body Single Arm Press-down
(No Rest Periods)


5x20x10 




***JUST WANNA BE FKIN YOKED***




Daily Notes: truck finally died, made for a motivated workout. Was a good day, besides truck lol. Felt incredible during the workout. Cant wait to lift Friday. Tomorrow will have to be vehicle shopping though. Probably a looser eating day but I’m try my best…..ish haha.


----------



## Jin (Jun 24, 2021)

You’re a strong man. Cant wait to see what you are pushing at 275. How heavy do the dumbbells go?


----------



## PZT (Jun 24, 2021)

Jin said:


> You’re a strong man. Cant wait to see what you are pushing at 275. How heavy do the dumbbells go?



funny you asked. I just found out that my old workout partner that build himself a home gym and never used is saleing his set to the new owners of my gym. I party with this new owner as well. Get this!!!! Those dumbbells go up to 200!!!! I got work to do boys lol


----------



## PZT (Jun 24, 2021)

Jin said:


> You’re a strong man. Cant wait to see what you are pushing at 275. How heavy do the dumbbells go?



But for now 150’s. Which I wanted to do but wanted to make sure I got 6-8 on the second set. Most I’ve done is 150x6 on two separate workouts. But they got fixed right before I started arm wrestling. We only had 140s when I was at my strongest. Best workout was….

140x10
2x140x8
140x6

in the same workout on flat. My way of lifting is different now though so if I get back to that my chest will be getting thick I imagine by then


----------



## Jin (Jun 24, 2021)

Are you on cycle for this bulk? I honestly don’t even remember if you use steroids or not. 

My pride will be less hurt if you are a (very heavy) user. :32 (13):


----------



## CJ (Jun 24, 2021)

Jin said:


> Are you on cycle for this bulk? I honestly don’t even remember if you use steroids or not.
> 
> My pride will be less hurt if you are a (very heavy) user. :32 (13):



Kinda hope he says SARMS. :32 (20):


----------



## PZT (Jun 24, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Kinda hope he says SARMS. :32 (20):


Dead lolololol


----------



## PZT (Jun 24, 2021)

Jin said:


> Are you on cycle for this bulk? I honestly don’t even remember if you use steroids or not.
> 
> My pride will be less hurt if you are a (very heavy) user. :32 (13):



500 mg test e ew
150 mg tren e ew
10 mg msten 

no ones ever asked haha


----------



## PZT (Jun 25, 2021)

*New Vehicle*





https://imgur.com/a/Q8z4l1o

for the drive to 275


----------



## PZT (Jun 25, 2021)

Day 4: Thursday 6/24/2021 




Eating:




Calories: 
Macros: 




Notes: chalked it up.
My


----------



## Jin (Jun 25, 2021)

PZT said:


> Day 4: Thursday 6/24/2021
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Somebody drunker than me?!?


----------



## CJ (Jun 25, 2021)

Jin said:


> Somebody drunker than me?!?



Must've slept all day. :32 (18):


----------



## PZT (Jun 25, 2021)

Jin said:


> Somebody drunker than me?!?



 Naw was just car shopping all day and didn’t even try to be a decent human…

2 sausage egg cheese mcgriddles
triple cheeseburger
1 mycookiedealer.com cookie
1 bologna sammich


----------



## PZT (Jun 25, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Must've slept all day. :32 (18):



would have been nice. Back in the groove today though.


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 25, 2021)

PZT said:


> Naw was just car shopping all day and didn’t even try to be a decent human…
> 
> 2 sausage egg cheese mcgriddles
> triple cheeseburger
> ...



Ahhh the powerlifting diet.  Nice work.  All lifts up 50lbs after this.  

Nice new ride too BTW.


----------



## PZT (Jun 25, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> Ahhh the powerlifting diet.  Nice work.  All lifts up 50lbs after this.
> 
> Nice new ride too BTW.



maybe. Lol

thanks bro


----------



## PZT (Jun 26, 2021)

Day 5: Friday 6/25/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
75 g oats


5.5 oz cooked ground chicken breast 
160 g cooked jasmine rice


5.25 oz cooked chicken breast 
160 g cooked jasmine rice
1 tsp olive oil


4.75 oz cooked 93/7 ground beef
160 g cooked jasmine rice


60 g amino/hydrate/carb powder


45 g whey
60 g amino/hydrate/carb powder


Triple Cheeseburger w/ grilled onion, bacon & fried egg




Calories: 4548
Macros: 316/389/186






Workout: 


Back & Biceps




Warmup:
Banded Shoulder Work




Reverse Crunch


BWx30
BWx20


Supinated MAG Grip Seated Cable Row


100x8
120x8
140x6
160x6
180x10
2x180x8
(Drop Set)
180x7 / 140x5


Neutral Grip Pull Up


BWx8
BWx7


Bent Over Dual Dumbbell Row


25x8
30x8
40x12
50x10
65x10


Wide Grip Pulldown


100x10
120x6
140x10
160x10 + 15-Count Loaded Stretch
160x10 + 20-Count Loaded Stretch


Dumbbell Shrugs


50x20
75x20
50x40


Wide Grip Barbell Curl


35x15
45x15
65x25
65x20


Bent Over Single Arm Dumbbell Hang Curls


2x20x15


Rope Hammer Cable Curl


2x75x12


Bent-Over Wide Grip Barbell Rear Deltoid Row


2x65x25


Barbell Upright Row


2x65x15


Treadmill


20 minutes @ 2.4 MPH on 10.5 Incline




*same fkin weight for third week in a row lol. 242.2 lbs. haha. Actually lighter cause of post shake poop.




Notes: 


Calories/Macros probably way under estimated. The triple cheeseburger was 3 1/2 lbs. patties (PIC). And post workout my woman bullshitted to long on figuring out what she wanted to do. Well had crazy Hypo feeling so I also down some random sugary foods with no thought at all of count or weights lol. We gonna call it a fk up.


----------



## PZT (Jun 26, 2021)

*Meat I’ll be shittin for a week*

https://i.imgur.com/pDZgMtf.jpg


----------



## PZT (Jun 27, 2021)

Day 6: Saturday 6/26/2021 




Eating:




45 g whey
75 g oats


30 g whey
30 g carb/amino/hydration powder
35 g dry oats
2 whole eggs


4.25 oz cooked chicken breast
160 g cooked jasmine rice
1 tsp olive oil


30 g whey
2 whole eggs
30 g dry cream of wheat
3 rice cakes


Turkey, bacon & guacamole Spinach Wrap


5.75 oz cooked chicken breast
160 g cooked jasmine rice 


400 g Honey chicken 






Calories: 4405
Macros: 302/484/139






Notes: 


Yard work and stupid shit.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jun 27, 2021)

Yard work sucks


----------



## PZT (Jun 27, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> Yard work sucks



I actually made my self get up early but still got dehydrated. This Texas sun don’t play man.


----------



## PZT (Jun 28, 2021)

Day 7: Sunday 6/27/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
4 rice cakes 


4 oz cooked chicken breast
160 g cooked jasmine rice


60 g amino/hydrate/carb powder


45 g whey
60 g amino/hydrate/carb powder


5.25 oz cooked chicken breast 
160 g cooked jasmine rice
40 g fruity pebbles
160 ml reduced fat milk


Grilled Chicken Wrap


45 g whey




Calories: 2620
Macros: 221/345/37






Workout: 


Legs




Warmup:
High Rep Work on Leg Machines 
Frog Stretch
Hip Flexor Stretch
Glute Stretch




Seated Leg Curl


40x15
2x70x15
70x20


Hack Squat


50x6
90x6
140x6
2x180x8
(Drop Set)
270x6 / 180x6


SSB Squat


111x6
161x6
2x211x8


Super Set:
SSB Squat Drop Set / Leg Extension


211x6-161x6-111x9 / 50x13


Leg Press


90x10
180x10
270x10
360x10
450x10
(Drop Set)
540x12 / 360x10 / 180x14


Smith Machine Stiff Leg Deadlift


90x15
140x10
90x15


Smith Machine Standing Calf Raise


3x90x15


Seated Calf Raise


3x45x15




*John Meadows a hoe for this one.


----------



## Jin (Jun 28, 2021)

275 pounds. 
2,600 calories. 

choose one!


----------



## PZT (Jun 29, 2021)

Jin said:


> 275 pounds.
> 2,600 calories.
> 
> choose one!



Thanks for being observant Jin. I averaged over 3700 for the week. You don’t even care anymore. I thought we had something. Fkin slut!


----------



## PZT (Jun 29, 2021)

Day 8: Monday 6/28/2021 




Eating:




45 g whey
75 g oats


5.5 oz cooked chicken breast 
160 g cooked white rice
1 tsp olive oil


5.5 oz cooked chicken breast 
160 g cooked white rice
1 tsp olive oil


5.5 oz cooked chicken breast
160 g cooked white rice
1 tsp olive oil


60 g hydrate/amino/carb powder


45 g whey
60 g hydrate/amino/carb powder


8 oz raw ground chicken
160 g cooked white rice
220 ml reduced fat milk
55 g fruity pebbles


45 g whey
120 ml reduced fat milk
2 rice cakes
20 g almond butter
30 g strawberry jam




Calories: 3675
Macros: 303/455/70






Workout:


Chest, Shoulders & Triceps




Warmup:
Banded Shoulder Work
Broomstick Work
Hanging Decompression
Psoas Work
Dumbbell Work 




Behind the Back Smith Machine Shrug


70x15
120x15
140x12
90x16


Flat Machine Press


100x6
120x6
140x6
170x8
180x8
170x8


Slight Incline Dumbbell Press


100x6
110x5
2x120x8
120x12


Parallel Bar Dips


2xBW+25x10
BW+25x12


Seated Shoulder Press Machine


150x10
155x10
165x10


Cable Flies


55x20
55x15
50x16


Dumbbell Side Laterals


3x25x10


Dumbbell Front Raise


3x10x10


Single Arm Dumbbell Side Lateral


3x15x25


Single Arm Press-down


25x20
35x15
45x12
55x10


Dual Cross Cable Single Arm Press-downs


3x20x15


V Bar Overhead Extensions


75x15
2x100x15


Treadmill 


26 minutes @ 2.4 MPH on 10.5 Incline


----------



## PZT (Jun 29, 2021)

Pic I snapped before I bought my car lol


https://imgur.com/a/eTHmhRP


----------



## PZT (Jun 30, 2021)

Day 9: Tuesday 6/29/2021


Eating:


45 g whey
75 g oats

5.5 oz cooked chicken breast
160 g cooked white rice

8 oz raw ground chicken
160 g cooked white rice

5.5 oz cooked chicken breast
160 g cooked white rice

Steak Quesadilla 
Crunchy taco
2.5 oz takis wave chips

Double Quarter Pounder w/ Cheese


Calories: 3575
Macros: 263/329/134


Notes:

Another shit day


----------



## BrotherIron (Jun 30, 2021)

If you want to get bigger I would EAT a lot and actually cut your training to just 3x a week.  Having spent the majority of the last 15 years above 275, I would suggest hitting just big compound lifts, eating big time, and getting plenty of rest.


----------



## PZT (Jun 30, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> If you want to get bigger I would EAT a lot and actually cut your training to just 3x a week.  Having spent the majority of the last 15 years above 275, I would suggest hitting just big compound lifts, eating big time, and getting plenty of rest.



For sure. I was able to get to 267 last year but was averaging 3800-4100 calories a day for 5 months and it was just too much dirty food. I do appreciate your input. You have to listen to people that have been somewhere you have not. This is a log to get to 275 but I am trying to not get too lazy. Anything over 250 always seems like my body says fk you. Next week I plan on bring in more red meat but need to be whiling to cut it out at certain points, also dairy has always been great for mass gaining for me but like with the red meat, I will need to pull back on it a certain points. 

Sucks with compound lifts right now due to my retarded as always getting hurt on them now days lol. 

For years my biggest issue even when everything seems to be on point is rest (sleep). Even before I had a family I was horrible with it. 

and for that matter being in the gym too much  or too much volume. Right now the family helps with that cause I would be lifting 5-7 days a week if I was single with no childrenz lol. 

As you can tell its obvious why I never get where I wanna be hahahaha. but ehhh.


----------



## PZT (Jul 1, 2021)

Day 10: Wednesday 6/30/2021 


Eating:


45 g whey
75 g oats

8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
160 g cooked jasmine rice

2.5 oz Takis Wave Chips

6 oz tuna in oil
160 g cooked jasmine rice

8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
160 g cooked jasmine rice

60 g hydrate/amino/carb powder

45 g whey
60 g hydrate/amino/carb powder

6 oz tuna in oil
160 g cooked white rice
120 ml reduced fat milk
60 g fruity pebbles

45 g whey
20 g almond butter
2 rice cakes
30 g strawberry jam
120 ml reduced fat milk


Calories: 4595
Macros: 316/522/136



Workout:

Back, Biceps & Abs


Warmup:
Banded Shoulder Work
Hanging Decompression
Psoas Work


Reverse Crunch

BWx25
BWx17
BWx15

Standing Cable Crunch

75x25
75x20
75x16

Neutral Grip Pull Up

BWx9
2xBWx8

Rope Straight Arm Pulldown 

75x15
75x13
75x11

Chest Supported Row Machine

100x15
100x10
(Drop Set)
100x10 / 70x8

Wide Neutral Grip Pulldowns

150x12
2x150x10

Dumbbell Pullover

3x40x12

Dumbbell Rear Delt Raise

3x25x25

Smith Machine Deadlift

180x10
270x8
360x4

Preacher Curl Machine

3x40x15

Dumbbell Hammer Curls

3x30x15

Single Arm Away Facing Cable Curl

20x20
25x15
30x15

Treadmill

30 minutes @ 2.4 MPH on 11.0 Incline


*the Gauntlet program doesn’t really give a good outline for back work so I fked the planning off on this. Will do better next go.


----------



## PZT (Jul 2, 2021)

Day 11: Thursday 7/1/2021


Eating:


45 g whey
75 g oats

5.5 oz cooked chicken breast
160 g cooked white rice

5.5 oz cooked chicken breast 
160 g cooked white rice

5.5 oz cooked chicken breast
160 g cooked white rice

45 g whey

Turkey Wrap

2.5 oz takis wave chips


Calories: 3130
Macros: 253/316/90


Notes: ehh


----------



## PZT (Jul 3, 2021)

Day 12: Friday 7/2/2021 


Eating:


45 g whey
75 g oats

5.5 oz cooked chicken breast
160 g cooked jasmine rice

2.5 oz takis wave Chips

5.5 oz cooked chicken breast 
160 g cooked jasmine rice

5.5 oz cooked chicken breast 
160 g cooked jasmine rice

60 g hydrate/amino/carb powder

45 g whey
60 g hydrate/amino/carb powder

2 grilled chicken wraps 


Calories: 3555
Macros: 273/441/76



Workout:

Legs (Quads A Focus)


Warmup:
High Rep Warm Ups on Leg Machines
Frog Stretch
Hip Flexor Stretch
Glute Stretch
Hanging Decompression
Psoas Work


Standing Calf Raise: 

90x8
110x15
120x11

Seated Calf Raise: 

45x6
65x18
70x12

Hip Abduction Machine: 

70x22
50x30

Hip Adduction Machine

70x27
90x16

Hack Squat: 

90x6
180x3
230x2
290x10
200x16

Bulgarian Split Squat: 

(Rest Pause Sets)
BW+25x15-10
BW+25x15-8

Leg Extension: 

(Drop Sets)
100x13 / 80x4
90x10 / 70x3

Treadmill

21 minutes @ 2.4 MPH on 11.0 Incline



Notes: 

legs were locking up when I first started cardio. Almost quit lol. Weight was at 244.2 lbs. so on track now.


----------



## PZT (Jul 4, 2021)

Day 13: Saturday 7/3/2021


Eating:


45 g whey
75 g oats

45 g whey
75 g oats

5.5 oz cooked chicken breast
160 g cooked jasmine rice

60 g carb/amino/hydrate powder

45 g whey
60 g carb/amino/hydrate powder

1/2 MyCookieDealer cookie

Small Cinema Popcorn

110 g tuna in water
2 tbsp miracle whip
2 tbsp relish
2 hamburger buns


Calories: 3105
Macros: 206/418/69



Workout:

Push A (Pressing Focus)


Warmup:
Band Work
Broomstick Work
Cable Work
Dumbbell Work


Slight Incline Dumbbell Press:

80x8
90x6
110x4
120x3
140x9
120x16

Medium Incline Smith Machine Press:

180x3 
200x11 + 1 Forced Rep
(Rest Pause)
180x11-5-3-2

Shoulder Press Machine:

120x5
(Drop Sets)
170x12 / 125x8
160x12 / 100x8

Parallel Bar Dips:

BW+35x16
BW+25x18

Cross Cable Extensions:

15x10
25x16
20x15


----------



## Jin (Jul 4, 2021)

Strong work brother. Great consistency and thank you for being here and for this log. Respect.


----------



## PZT (Jul 5, 2021)

Jin said:


> Strong work brother. Great consistency and thank you for being here and for this log. Respect.


Thanks Jin, appreciate it


----------



## Spear (Jul 5, 2021)

Following this journey! I'm wanting to bulk so badly, so it'll be fun living through you for a while.


----------



## PZT (Jul 5, 2021)

Spear said:


> Following this journey! I'm wanting to bulk so badly, so it'll be fun living through you for a while.


Glad to have you. It’s gonna be a slow process but we will get there


----------



## PZT (Jul 5, 2021)

Day 14: Sunday 7/4/2021 


Eating:


45 g whey
75 g oats

45 g whey
60 g amino/carb/hydrate powder

2.5 oz Takis tortilla chips

10 oz NY Strip Steak 

20 oz big blue cream soda 

50 g fruity pebbles
120 ml reduced fat milk 


Calories: 2590
Macros: 148/329/78


Notes:

Just a yard work day and time with family/friends. Averaged just at 3500 calories for the week.


----------



## BrotherIron (Jul 5, 2021)

PZT said:


> For sure. I was able to get to 267 last year but was averaging 3800-4100 calories a day for 5 months and it was just too much dirty food. I do appreciate your input. You have to listen to people that have been somewhere you have not. This is a log to get to 275 but I am trying to not get too lazy. Anything over 250 always seems like my body says fk you. Next week I plan on bring in more red meat but need to be whiling to cut it out at certain points, also dairy has always been great for mass gaining for me but like with the red meat, I will need to pull back on it a certain points.
> 
> Sucks with compound lifts right now due to my retarded as always getting hurt on them now days lol.
> 
> ...



It took me a decade to get to 300lbs.  My body didn't want to be that big.  I had to drink milk with all meals or drink a shake with them.  Stuck to ground beef, eggs, oatmeal, etc.  All nutrient dense meals.  I stuck with the ideology that I would eat my way through plateaus instead of drugging more (like so many of my friends).  Now, I wasn't walking around with abs at that weight but I didn't care.  I also wasn't a fat tub of shit because I would drug some and did conditioning from time to time (but did very little in fear of shrinking).  I wanted to be bigger and stronger.  I believe that is why I'm 40+ now and easily holding close to 240 with nothing more than TRT and the funny thing is now I have abs.

Sleep is SUPER important.  8+hours a night and progressive overload was key.  Without enough sleep, you can't recover... at least not fully which is key to growth.


----------



## PZT (Jul 5, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> It took me a decade to get to 300lbs.  My body didn't want to be that big.  I had to drink milk with all meals or drink a shake with them.  Stuck to ground beef, eggs, oatmeal, etc.  All nutrient dense meals.  I stuck with the ideology that I would eat my way through plateaus instead of drugging more (like so many of my friends).  Now, I wasn't walking around with abs at that weight but I didn't care.  I also wasn't a fat tub of shit because I would drug some and did conditioning from time to time (but did very little in fear of shrinking).  I wanted to be bigger and stronger.  I believe that is why I'm 40+ now and easily holding close to 240 with nothing more than TRT and the funny thing is now I have abs.
> 
> Sleep is SUPER important.  8+hours a night and progressive overload was key.  Without enough sleep, you can't recover... at least not fully which is key to growth.


Totally agree with everything you say. To be honest, Right now my life is slowly flipping upside down and just trying my best. So any progress I can get right now makes life a bit easier hahaha


----------



## BrotherIron (Jul 5, 2021)

PZT said:


> Totally agree with everything you say. To be honest, Right now my life is slowly flipping upside down and just trying my best. So any progress I can get right now makes life a bit easier hahaha



That's all you can do... is your best.  Don't think about just the end results.  Think about little victories on the way... getting proper sleep, not missing meals, etc.  Those will all get you to that end result.


----------



## PZT (Jul 6, 2021)

Day 15: Monday 7/5/2021


Eating:


45 g whey
5 rice cakes

110 g tuna in oil
160 g cooked jasmine rice
20 g relish
30 g miracle whip

5 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
8.5 oz cooked white potato w/ peel
50 g spicy ketchup

60 g hydrate/amino/carb powder

45 g whey
60 g hydrate/amino/carb powder

5 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
140 g cooked white potato w/ peel
30 g French fry dipping sauce 
75 g fruity pebbles
200 ml reduced fat milk

70 g whey
240 ml reduced fat milk
2 rice cakes
30 g peanut butter
30 g strawberry jam 

4 oz Takis tortilla chips

75 g fruity pebbles
250 ml reduced fat milk


Calories: 4045
Macros: 260/549/92



Workout:

Back & Hamstrings (Deadlifts A)


Warmup:
Band Work
Spine Decompression 
Psoas Work
High Rep Machine Lower Body Work
Frog Stretch 
Glute Stretch
Hip Flexor Stretch


Short Rope Straight Arm Pull-down: 

2x50x8
2x65x6
80x16
85x10

Single Arm Pull-down: 

30x6
40x6
50x4
60x13
70x4-4-4-4

Rack Pulls: 

135x4
225x4
315x4
365x8
375x6

Seated Hamstring Curl: 

70x10
85x22
(Rest Pause)
100x10-7-5

Lying Hamstring Curl: 

45x5
50x20
(Drop Set)
60x9 / 45x4

Treadmill

20 minutes @ 2.4 MPH on 11.0 Incline


----------



## PZT (Jul 7, 2021)

Day 16: Tuesday 7/6/2021 


Eating:


45 g whey
75 g oats

5.5 oz cooked chicken breast
80 g honey bbq sauce
3 rice cakes

45 g whey
275 ml reduced fat milk
150 g Greek yogurt
3 rice cakes

110 g tuna in water
160 g cooked jasmine rice
50 g miracle whip
50 g pickle

1 slice pizza

60 g amino/carb/hydrate powder

45 g whey
60 g amino/carb/hydrate powder

2 slices pizza

1 slice pizza 


Calories: 3745
Macros: 261/485/85



Workout:

Push (Isolation)


Warmup:
Banded Shoulder Work
Broomstick Work
Cable shoulder work
Dumbbell Shoulder work


Slight Incline Dumbbell Fly: 

20x8
30x7
40x13
(Rest Pause)
45x11-5

Cable Side Lateral: 

15x12
20x12
25x22
20x15

Cable Fly: 

30x12
40x15
50x35
(Drop Set)
70x15 / 45x20

Dumbbell Side Lateral: 

20x12
30x15
(Muscle Round)
15x6-6-6-6-6

Single Arm Dumbbell Overhead Extension

15x15
20x15
25x15
30x15

Long Rope Press-down

35x10
40x12
50x13
55x15

Treadmill

20 minutes @ 2.4 MPH on 11.0 Incline


----------



## DEADlifter (Jul 7, 2021)

Just crushing it my man!


----------



## PZT (Jul 7, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> Just crushing it my man!


Thanks man but really need to get eating hairs consistent again. I feel like I look leaner and fuller right now but it’ll catch up eventually.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 7, 2021)

Good job dude!


----------



## PZT (Jul 8, 2021)

Day 17: Wednesday 7/7/2021


Eating:


45 g whey
75 g oats

5.5 oz cooked chicken breast
160 g cooked jasmine rice
1 tsp avocado oil

5.5 oz cooked chicken breast
50 g honey bbq sauce
4 rice cakes

5 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
160 g cooked jasmine rice
3 rice cakes

60 g amino/carb/hydrate powder

45 g whey
60 g amino/carb/hydrate powder

5.5 oz cooked chicken breast
50 g honey bbq sauce
1 slice pizza

45 g whey
2 rice cakes
30 g strawberry jam
20 g almond butter


Calories: 3940
Macros: 289/481/98



Workout:

Pull B (Width Focus/Biceps)


Warmup:
Banded Shoulder Work
Cable Back and Bicep Work


Straight Arm Pull-down:

50x10
60x10
70x8
80x6
90x13
75x15

Single Arm Pull-down:

30x8
40x7
50x6
70x12
50x18

Single Arm Seated Cable Row:

30x6
40x6
50x12
(Rest Pause)
60x8-4-3

Chest Supported Dual Dumbbell Row:

20x6
30x6
40x6
50x10
45x13

Chest Supported Machine Row:

70x10
90x8
(Drop Sets)
110x10 / 80x7
100x12 / 70x5

Seated Bent Over Rear Delt Dumbbell Raises:

15x12
30x18
20x23

Preacher Curl Machine:

40x20
45x15
50x8
60x13
45x18

Away Facing Single Arm Cable Curl:

15x12
20x12
25x8
30x18
20x26

Barbell Shrug:

135x15
185x12
(Rest Pause)
225x10-4-2

Cable Crunch:

2x80x35

Treadmill:

24 minutes @ 2.4 MPH on 11.0 Incline


----------



## PZT (Jul 9, 2021)

Din din 


https://imgur.com/cPuThPm


----------



## PZT (Jul 9, 2021)

Beef, eggs, cheese, rice & spicy ketchup


----------



## PZT (Jul 9, 2021)

Day 18: Thursday 7/8/2021 


Eating:


45 g whey
75 g oats

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
160 g cooked jasmine rice 

5.5 oz cooked chicken breast 
160 g cooked jasmine rice
1 tsp avocado oil

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
160 g cooked jasmine rice

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
160 g cooked jasmine rice
2 whole eggs
25 g shredded cheese
50 g spicy ketchup

45 g whey
2 rice cakes
30 g strawberry jam
20 g peanut butter
100 ml whole milk


Calories: 3330
Macros: 272/324/99


----------



## PZT (Jul 10, 2021)

Day 19: Friday 7/9/2021


Eating:


45 g whey
75 g oats

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
160 g cooked jasmine rice 

6 oz cooked chicken breast 
160 g cooked jasmine rice 
1 tsp avocado oil

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
160 g cooked jasmine rice

60 g amino/carb/hydrate powder

45 g whey
60 g amino/carb/hydrate powder

1/2 pound cheeseburger
Large Tator Tots


Calories: 4265
Macros: 256/434/167



Workout: 

Legs (Quads B Focused)


Warmup:
High Rep Machine Work for Lower Body


Standing Calf Raise: 

90x12
110x4
135x14
115x15

Seated Calf Raise: 

45x5
80x16
70x11

Hip Abduction Machine: 

70x31
50x38

Hip Adduction Machine: 

90x10
110x17
70x32

SSB Squat: 

151x3
241x2
331x1
351x6
311x9

Leg Press: 

180x10
360x6
540x4
(Rest Pauses) 
590x13-5
460x18-8

Leg Extension: 

80x7
(Drop Sets) 
110x17 / 70x7
90x15 / 70x6

Treadmill:

20 minutes @ 2.4 MPH on 11.0 Incline


*245.8 lbs. post cardio. So about a half pound ahead.


----------



## PZT (Jul 11, 2021)

Day 20: Saturday 7/10/2021 



Eating:


45 g whey
75 g oats

Turkey, bacon & avocado wrap
20 oz Dr Pepper

Venti white mocha 
4 oz complete cookie

4 oz complete cookie

Double quarter pounder with cheese
Large sweet tea

4 oz complete cookie
1 c whole milk


Calories: 4485
Macros: 202/515/154


Notes:
Memorial Service for a family friend that passed and yard work day.


----------



## PZT (Jul 12, 2021)

Day 21: Sunday 7/11/2021


Eating:


45 g whey
75 g oats

45 g whey
10 oz whole milk
2 rice cakes
20 g almond butter
30 g strawberry jam 

70 g Gatorade Powder

45 g whey
60 g carb/amino/hydrate powder

6” Cold Cut on Flatbread w/ pepper Jack cheese, lettuce, tomato, black olives & mayonnaise 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
160 g cooked jasmine rice
2 whole eggs

2 oz flaming hot Cheetos
1/3 of a half pound cheeseburger

5 oz raw 99/1 ground turkey
160 g cooked jasmine rice


Calories: 4115
Macros: 251/478/136



Workout: 

Push B (Press Focus)


Warmup:
Full Body Massage Gun Work
Banded Shoulder Work
Lower Body Stretching 
High Rep Pec Deck, Machine Shoulder Press & Band Pushdown
Broomstick Work


Lying Flat Machine Press: 

110x8
130x8
150x6
170x4
180x3
190x20
160x14

Slight Incline Smith Machine Press: 

140x5
160x5
180x3
200x2
(Rest Pause Set)
230x10-5-3-2-1
(5-Count Eccentric Reps)
160x9
(5-Count Concentric Reps)
110x7
(Mid Range ISO-Hold)
90x40-Count

High Incline Dumbbell Press

30x10
40x10
50x8
60x8
75x15
65x15

Parallel Bar Dips: 

BWx3
BW+25x2
BW+45x13
BW+35x15

Cross Cable Extensions:

20x8
25x22
(Cluster Sets)
15x10-10-10
15x8-8-8

Behind The Back Smith Machine Shrug

90x12
140x13
(Rest Pause to Drop Set)
180x12-6 / 90x12

Cable Crunch

2x90x30

Treadmill

26 minutes @ 2.5 MPH on 11.0 Incline


*pretty good day. Awesome workout but last day of MSten. Super sad face….
Gonna need get fats down or bad weight gain will probably skyrocket coming off that. Averaged 4,000 calories this week haha. Need be at like 3300 clean.  Will up cardio and intensity sets a tad this coming week. Weight is up like 1/2 more than expected, no biggie but don’t want it to get out of hand.


----------



## PZT (Jul 13, 2021)

Day 22: Monday 7/12/2021 



Eating:


45 g whey
75 g oats

5 oz raw 99/1 ground turkey
160 g cooked jasmine rice 
1 tsp avocado oil

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
160 g cooked jasmine rice 

5 oz raw 99/1 ground turkey
160 g cooked jasmine rice 
1 tsp avocado oil

70 g Gatorade Powder

70 g Gatorade Powder

45 g whey

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
160 g raw jasmine rice
50 g fruity Peebles
170 ml fat free milk


Calories: 3405
Macros: 252/449/64



Workout:

Back & Hamstrings (Deadlifts B) 


Warmup:
Banded Shoulder Work
High Rep Leg Machine Work
Frog Stretch
Glute Stretch
Hip Flexor Stretch
Dumbbell Back Warmup


Straight Arm Pulldown: 

45x15
60x12
75x10
90x15
75x15

Single Arm Pulldown: 

30x12
50x10
70x3
80x10
60x17

Romanian Deadlift:

135x8
225x6
275x4
315x10
245x12

Seated Hamstring Curl: 

55x15
85x8
100x18
70x27

Lying Hamstring Curl: 

35x10
50x22
40x25

Treadmill:

37 minutes @ 2.5 MPH on 11.0 Incline


----------



## PZT (Jul 14, 2021)

Day 23: Tuesday 7/13/2021


Eating:


45 g whey
75 g oats

5 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
160 g cooked jasmine rice

5.5 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
160 g cooked jasmine rice
1 tsp avocado oil

5 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
170 g cooked sweet potato with peel

5 oz 93/7 ground beef
160 g cooked jasmine rice
3 whole eggs
25 g shredded cheese

5 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
160 g cooked jasmine rice 
2 tbsp pico de gallo
50 g cooked Brussel sprouts 


Calories: 3115
Macros: 245/306/94


----------



## PZT (Jul 15, 2021)

Day 24: Wednesday 7/14/2021 



Eating:


45 g whey
75 g oats

5 oz raw 93/6 ground turkey 
160 g cooked jasmine rice
50 g cooked Brussel sprouts 
2 tbsp pico de Gallo

5.5 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
160 g cooked jasmine rice
50 g cooked Brussel sprouts
2 tbsp pico de Gallo 

5 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
160 g cooked jasmine rice
50 g cooked Brussel sprouts 
2 tbsp pico de Gallo 

70 g Gatorade Powder 

70 g Gatorade Powder 

45 g whey

5.5 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
160 g cooked jasmine rice 
10 g spicy ketchup
50 g fruity pebbles
170 ml fat free milk

45 g whey
4 rice cakes
60 g strawberry jam 
20 g peanut butter
20 g almond butter


Calories: 4170
Macros: 292/577/73



Workout:

Push (Isolation)


Warmup:
Banded Shoulder Work


Slight Incline Dumbbell Fly:

15x10
25x8
35x8
45x6
50x11
(Rest Pause) 
40x13-8-5 + 20-Count ISO-Hold

Single Arm Cable Side Lateral: 

15x10
25x10
30x16
(Muscle Round)
4x20x6

High Cable Fly: 

35x10
45x8
55x25
(Drop Set)
75x14 / 50x8

Standing Dumbbell Side Lateral:

10x10
20x10
35x13
(Partials)
25x75
(Pulses)
15x25
(ISO-Hold)
10x30-Seconds

Cross Cable Extension: 

15x10
20x10
25x15
20x15
15x25

V Bar Overhead Extension: 

80x10
100x10
120x22
110x20

Alternating Dumbbell Shrug

2x50x20
50x15

Back Supported Cable Crunch

2x40x40

Treadmill

25 minutes @ 2.5 MPH on 11.0 Incline


----------



## PZT (Jul 16, 2021)

Day 25: Thursday 7/15/2021


Eating:


45 g whey
75 g oats

5 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
160 g cooked jasmine rice
25 g cooked Brussel sprouts 

Spicy tuna roll
85 g takis hot nuts

5.5 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
160 g cooked jasmine rice 
25 g cooked Brussel sprouts 
1 tsp avocado oil

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
25 g cooked Brussel sprouts 
5 rice cakes

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
160 g cooked jasmine rice 
2 whole eggs
25 g shredded cheese

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
160 g cooked jasmine rice
4 tbsp pico de Gallo


Calories: 4065
Macros: 286/418/128


----------



## quackattack (Jul 16, 2021)

Reading you log always makes me hungry.


----------



## PZT (Jul 16, 2021)

quackattack said:


> Reading you log always makes me hungry.


Wish I’d stayed away from those takis nuts. That was like 30 g of useless fat. Been doing good this week though. Got water intake up again and cardio is up. Calorie intake kinda in check again. Curious to see where weight is post workout today.


----------



## PZT (Jul 17, 2021)

Day 26: Friday 7/16/2021 



Eating:


45 g whey
115 g oats

5 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
160 g cooked jasmine rice

5.5 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
160 g cooked jasmine rice
2 tsp avocado oil

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
160 g cooked jasmine rice 

9 rice cakes

30 g Gatorade powder

50 g blueberry muffin
45 g whey

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
160 g cooked jasmine rice
140 ml whole milk
50 g fruity pebbles 

1/2 Pound Cheeseburger
3 fried pickles 


Calories: 4635
Macros: 298/535/137



Workout:

Pull A (Width Focus/Biceps)


Warmup:
Banded Shoulder Work
High Rep Pulldown
High Rep Dumbbell Row 
High Rep Reverse Pec Deck
High Rep Barbell Curl


Straight Arm Pull-down: 

50x20
60x15
70x12
85x10
95x15
75x15

Single Arm Pull-down: 

40x8
60x6
80x11
70x10

Single Arm Seated Cable Row: 

40x8
60x16
50x15

Dual Dumbbell Row: 

40x12
55x10
70x13
60x16

Chest Supported Machine Row: 

100x8
120x15
(Drop Set)
110x15 / 70x10

Seated Bent Over Rear Delt Dumbbell Raises: 

15x15
30x24
20x19

Chest Supported Rear Delt Dumbbell Raises: 

15x23
10x20

Wide Grip Cable Curl: 

40x16
40x12
60x10
75x8
(Ascending Rest Pause)
85x20 / 100x10 + 5 Partials
(5-Count Concentric Reps)
75x6 + 11 Partials
(5-Count Eccentric Reps)
60x4 + 14 Partials
(ISO-Hold)
50x45-Count + 21 Partials

Away Facing Cable Curl: 

20x12
30x19
25x20

Wide Grip Smith Machine Shrug

90x20
2x140x15

Dead Hang Knee Ups

2xBWx15

Treadmill

25 minutes @ 2.5 MPH @ 11.0 Incline 


*Bodyweight at 243.0 lbs. Post cardio. Water intake has almost been double all week, weekly calorie average down by like 300 and cardio was upped by at least 5 minutes each session. Probably drop the cardio back down to 20 minutes. I should have been at like 246.2 lbs. Felt big in the gym though. I do need to pick up my front Delt & upper chest game though. Rear Delts are rutarded and my traps are really coming up. From the side I look so unbalanced.


----------



## PZT (Jul 18, 2021)

Day 27: Saturday 7/17/2021


Eating:


35 g whey
1 whole egg
50 g dry oats
100 g banana
1 c whole milk

5.5 oz raw chicken tenderloin
160 g cooked jasmine rice
40 ml French fry dipping sauce

45 g whey
50 g Gatorade Powder 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
160 g cooked jasmine rice

Large Mocha Frappuccino 
50 g blueberry muffin

20 oz big blue


Calories: 
Macros: 


Notes: long day of yard work and then quit tracking due to a night out with a childhood friend.


----------



## PZT (Jul 19, 2021)

Day 28: Sunday 7/18/2021 



Eating:


35 g whey
50 g oats
1 whole egg
1 c whole milk

100 g mass gainer powder
3 whole eggs
1 c whole milk

12 oz Orange chicken
9 oz Fried rice

5 Rice cakes

30 g Gatorade Powder 

35 g whey
25 g mass gainer powder

5 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
170 g cooked jasmine rice
85 g fruity pebbles
220 ml whole milk

100 g cooked NY Strip Steak
170 g cooked jasmine rice


Calories: 4785
Macros: 261/626/156



Workout:

Legs (Quads A Focused)


Warmup:
Massage Gun Work
High Rep Banded Abduction
High Rep Banded Adduction
High Rep DB Hamstring Curl
High Rep Single Leg Extension
High Rep Standing Bodyweight Calf Raise
Groin Stretching
Hip Flexor Stretching
Glute Stretching
Calf Stretching 


Standing Calf Raise: 

90x8
140x6
145x18
125x16

Seated Calf Raise: 

45x8
70x6
90x17
70x10

Hip Abduction Machine: 

50x12
70x12
90x27
70x25

Hip Adduction Machine: 

70x15
90x12
110x20
90x18

Hack Squat: 

90x6
140x5
180x4
230x3
270x2
300x13
210x16

Bulgarian Split Squat: 

BW+40x15
BW+30x14

Leg Extension: 

100x10
130x16
90x21

Treadmill

20 minutes @ 2.5 MPH on 11.0  Incline


*fk me.


----------



## sfw509 (Jul 20, 2021)

Orange chicken and hack squats. That sounds like a good day to me.

Awesome work man.


----------



## PZT (Jul 20, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> Orange chicken and hack squats. That sounds like a good day to me.
> 
> Awesome work man.


It took a lot. I hate hack squats. Actually got me a woman to text me telling me not to be a bitch. She went a little overboard but it’ll do lol.


----------



## sfw509 (Jul 20, 2021)

Hahaha. Hey man, whatever it takes. I married the woman who tells I not to be a bitch.


----------



## PZT (Jul 20, 2021)

Day 29: Monday 7/19/2021


Eating:


25 g whey
50 g mass gainer powder
55 g dry oats

5 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
170 g cooked jasmine rice
2 tsp avocado oil 
40 g cooked peas

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
170 g cooked jasmine rice 
40 g cooked peas

5 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
170 g cooked jasmine rice 
40 g cooked peas

70 g dry cream of rice
20 g almond butter

30 g Gatorade Powder

35 g whey
35 g mass gainer powder

11 oz orange chicken
100 g banana nut muffin 


Calories: 4050
Macros: 249/513/127



Workout: 

Push (Press A Focused / Traps)


Warmups:
Banded Shoulder Work
High Rep Lat Pulldown
Push Ups
Banded Tricep Pushdown


Slight Incline Dumbbell Press: 

70x10
90x8
110x6
130x3
145x7
130x7

Medium Incline Smith Machine Press: 

90x10
140x8
180x6
210x10
180x14

Shoulder Press Machine: 

110x8
150x8
(Rest Pause)
180x10-6-4
[Drop]
135x7 5-Eccentrics
[Drop]
90x5 5-Concentrics
[Drop]
45x50-count ISO-Hold

Parallel Bar Dips: 

BWx5
BW+25x5
BW+45x14
BW+35x11

Cross Cable Extensions: 

20x8
30x15
20x18
15x26

Alternating Dumbbell Shrug:

75x20
75x15
50x35

Barbell Upright Row:

35x15
45x12
55x17

Cable Crunch:

2x100x30

Treadmill

20 minutes @ 2.5 MPH on 11.0 Incline


*had some forearm extensor pumps on the dumbbell pressing, so there is more in the tank.


----------



## Spear (Jul 20, 2021)

Man, I want to bulk now ;(


----------



## PZT (Jul 20, 2021)

Spear said:


> Man, I want to bulk now ;(


yeah starting to get that initial strength increase


----------



## PZT (Jul 21, 2021)

Day 30: Tuesday 7/20/2021 


Eating:


25 g whey
100 g weight gainer powder
10 g MCT powder 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
170 g cooked jasmine rice

4 oz raw chicken tenderloin 
25 g honey bbq sauce 
2 rice cakes
200 ml low fat Greek yogurt drink

5 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
170 g cooked jasmine rice

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
170 g cooked jasmine rice 
25 ml French fry dipping sauce 

4 oz cooked chicken breast 
4 whole eggs
170 g cooked jasmine rice
25 g shredded cheese
25 g spicy ketchup


Calories: 3350
Macros: 241/368/94


----------



## PZT (Jul 22, 2021)

Day 31: Wednesday 7/21/2021


Eating:


25 g whey
50 g mass gainer powder
55 g dry oats
10 g MCT powder

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
170 g cooked jasmine rice 
2 tsp avocado oil 

5 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
170 g cooked jasmine rice 

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
170 g cooked jasmine rice 
2 tsp avocado oil 

70 g dry cream of rice
20 g almond butter

30 g Gatorade Powder

35 g whey
35 g mass gainer powder

100 g fruity pebbles
1 rice cake

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
170 g cooked jasmine rice 
25 g shredded cheese
25 g spicy ketchup
2 whole eggs


Calories: 4075
Macros: 253/516/108



Workout: 

Back & Hamstrings (Deadlifts A/Rear Delts) 


Warmups:
Banded Shoulder Work
High Rep Barbell Row
High Rep Standing Single Leg Curls
High Rep Smith SLDL
Groin Stretching
Glute Stretching
Hip Flexor Stretching


Short Rope Straight Arm Pull-down:

40x15
55x12
70x11
85x6
100x16
75x21

Single Arm Pull-down: 

20x15
40x14
60x6
80x13
70x14

Chest Support Short Rope Face Pulls

40x14
60x12
80x17
65x22

Reverse Pec Deck

60x15
70x16
50x22

Rack Pulls: 

135x15
225x7
275x4
315x4
365x3
385x13
375x8

Seated Hamstring Curl: 

70x15
100x10
115x22
85x32

Lying Hamstring Curl: 

45x6
50x16
40x16

Hanging Leg Raise

BWx18
BWx15

Treadmill

20 minutes @ 2.5 MPH on 11.0 Incline


*long day at work and the ole parents dragging me down but looking at this workout my strength is increasing nicely.


----------



## PZT (Jul 23, 2021)

Day 32: Thursday 7/22/2021 


Eating:


25 g whey
50 g mass gainer powder
55 g dry oats
10 g MCT powder

135 g cooked tilapia 
170 g cooked jasmine rice 

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
170 g cooked jasmine rice 
2 tsp avocado oil 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
170 g cooked jasmine rice 

30 g Gatorade Powder

1/2 pound burger
Gouda cheese
Fried egg
Bacon
Avocado
Brioche bun
Fries


Calories: 3855
Macros: 230/374/156


Workout:

Wave 2: Push (Isolation A)


Warmups:
Banded Shoulder Work
High Rep Cable Fly
High Rep Dumbbell Delt Complex
High Rep Rope Press-down
High Rep Dumbbell Shrug
Broomstick Shoulder Rotations


Medium Incline Dumbbell Fly: 

20x10
30x10
40x10
50x13
45x13

Cable Side Lateral: 

20x11
30x23
20x21

Cable Fly: 

40x10
55x27
45x18

Dumbbell Side Lateral: 

20x12
35x10
(Partials)
45x35
(Full Range)
35x16
(Pulses) 
25x22
(ISO-Hold)
15x45-count

Cross Cable Extensions: 

35x20
25x20
20x20

EZ Bar Overhead Extension: 

130x24
120x22

Dumbbell Front Raise to Overhead: 

15x8
10x12


----------



## quackattack (Jul 23, 2021)

Doing big boy weight on the overhead extensions.  How's the bulk going?


----------



## PZT (Jul 23, 2021)

quackattack said:


> Doing big boy weight on the overhead extensions.  How's the bulk going?


Just woke up with diarrhea and had call into work. So probably not good lol. Was supposed to be up to 247 by today but I highly doubt I’m even close.


----------



## PZT (Jul 23, 2021)

Update just had to stand up from toilet to puke in sink. Fun times haha


----------



## quackattack (Jul 23, 2021)

Sounds like food poising or the stomach bug.  Just think how good your abs will look after this.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 23, 2021)

Do box squats on toliet. Problem solved.

Just kidding man. Might be a bug going around.

I had similar this past week.


----------



## PZT (Jul 23, 2021)

quackattack said:


> Sounds like food poising or the stomach bug.  Just think how good your abs will look after this.


Yeah everything is tightening up for sure lol


----------



## PZT (Jul 23, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Do box squats on toliet. Problem solved.
> 
> Just kidding man. Might be a bug going around.
> 
> I had similar this past week.


Yeah my son and his aunt had one this past weekend but I think it was that burger last night.


----------



## PZT (Jul 24, 2021)

Day 33: Friday 7/23/2021


Eating:


20 oz Gatorade 

2 slices multigrain bread
25 g honey peanut butter 
25 g strawberry jam 

20 oz Gatorade 

1/2 Turkey Bacon Guacamole Wrap

1/2 turkey bacon guacamole wrap


Calories: 1540
Macros: 59/204/60

Notes: shitty my life away. Was supposed to weight in yesterday and take pics this weekend but idk how that’s gonna go. I feel like I’m under 240 right now and should be 247ish lol. Don’t look to bad though haha


----------



## PZT (Jul 25, 2021)

Day 34: Saturday 7/24/2021 


Eating:

12 oz Pedialyte 

2 slices multigrain bread
50 g honey peanut butter 
50 g strawberry jam 

12 oz pedialyte 

12 oz pedialyte 

6” cold cut sub sandwich 


Calories: 1245
Macros: 44/154/58


notes: was worse than friday


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 26, 2021)

Get over this soon. I know this sucks big time


----------



## PZT (Jul 26, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> Get over this soon. I know this sucks big time


Horrible man. Can’t do anything.


----------



## PZT (Jul 26, 2021)

Day 35: Sunday 7/25/2021


Eating:


12 oz pedialyte 
6” cold cut sub sandwich 

12 oz pedialyte 
1.5 c chicken with rice soup

12 oz pedialyte 
6 rice cakes

3 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
85 g cooked jasmine rice

1 c chicken noodle soup
20 club crackers 


Calories: 1850
Macros: 67/250/61


----------



## sfw509 (Jul 27, 2021)

Been there man. Feel better soon.


----------



## PZT (Jul 27, 2021)

Day 36: Monday 7/26/2021 


Eating:


12 oz Pedialyte 

12 oz pedialyte 
1.5 c chicken noodle soup 
20 club crackers 

12 oz pedialyte 
2 c chicken noodle soup
20 club crackers 

20 club crackers 

Snickers candy bar 

50 g banana nut muffin

beef quesadilla 
20 tortilla chips
1/8 c hot salsa


Calories: 3185
Macro: 94/372/141


*finally got calories in but a lot of painful gas.


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 28, 2021)

I don't know why but I got a good laugh out of your "painful gas" comment.  Lol.  sorry to laugh at your expense.  We've all been there and I looks like you are turning the corner.

Here's to non-painful but extremely loud gas in the future!


----------



## PZT (Jul 28, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> I don't know why but I got a good laugh out of your "painful gas" comment.  Lol.  sorry to laugh at your expense.  We've all been there and I looks like you are turning the corner.
> 
> Here's to non-painful but extremely loud gas in the future!



i can respect that lol


----------



## PZT (Jul 28, 2021)

Day 37: Tuesday 7/27/2021


Eating:


40 g whey
6 rice cakes
12 oz pedialyte 

75 g tuna
20 g whey
5 rice cakes

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
170 g cooked white rice
12 oz pedialyte 
95 g zero candy bar

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
170 g cooked white rice 

35 g dry cream of wheat 
40 g dry oats
12 oz pedialyte 

30 g Gatorade Powder 

35 g whey
35 g mass gainer powder

12 oz orange chicken
9 oz fried rice

50 g takis tortilla chips


Calories: 4740
Macros: 259/653/138



Workout:

Wave 2: Pull B (Width Focus/Biceps)


Banded Shoulder Pre/Rehab
Upper Back/Shoulder Relief Yoga Stretching


Straight Arm Pull-down: 

55x13
65x12
75x9
85x5
110x14
80x20

Single Arm Pull-down: 

30x10
50x8
70x6
90x10
70x17

Single Arm Seated Cable Row: 

50x6
70x4
90x10
70x12

*gonna reset my Rep range and drop weight here. Getting kinda sloppy. 

Chest Supported Dual Dumbbell Row: 

35x12
45x8
55x13
50x14

Chest Supported Machine Row: 

80x12
100x8
130x12
110x15

Seated Bent Over Rear Delt Dumbbell Raises: 

30x20
20x23

Chest Supported Rear Delt Dumbbell Raises: 

15x26
10x21

Wide Grip Cable Curl: 

75x8
90x17
80x18

Away Facing Single Arm Cable Curl: 

30x12
20x18


*said fk weighing in. I’m just gonna eat big all week and see where I’m at on my normal weigh in day post cardio on Friday. Cardio will be back tomorrow. Just gave a day to kinda get back in the flow. Was noticeably flatter at the start of the workout but veins started to show a bit more after a few sets. Back to pushing.


----------



## quackattack (Jul 28, 2021)

Glad your not peeing out of your ass anymore.


----------



## PZT (Jul 28, 2021)

quackattack said:


> Glad your not peeing out of your ass anymore.


So much same


----------



## PZT (Jul 29, 2021)

Day 38: Wednesday 7/28/2021 


Eating:


35 g whey
35 g mass gainer powder
45 g dry oats
10 g mct powder
1 c Whole milk

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
170 g cooked white rice

2 slices multigrain bread
30 g miracle whip
1 slice American cheese
1 slice cheddar cheese
30 g sliced over roasted turkey 
30 g slice Buffalo chicken 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
170 g cooked white rice

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
170 g cooked white rice

3 rice cakes 

30 g Gatorade Powder 

35 g whey
35 g mass gainer powder

2 pop tarts
55 g takis tortilla chips

130 g cooked NY Strip Steak
170 g cooked jasmine rice 


Calories: 4485
Macro: 270/533/137



Workout:

Wave 2: Legs (Quads B Focused)


Warmup:
Standing Bodyweight Calf Raise
Banded Abduction/Adduction
Single Leg Press
Yoga Stretches for hips and low back 


Standing Calf Raise: 

50x8
100x7
150x15
130x12

Seated Calf Raise: 

45x7
70x5
90x3
95x16
70x18

Hip Abduction Machine: 

50x14
70x13
90x8
110x24
70x34

Hip Adduction Machine: 

50x15
70x13
90x10
110x21
90x25

SSB Squat: 

151x6
201x6
241x5
291x3
331x1
351x9
311x8

Leg Press: 

180x10
360x8
540x5
610x14
540x17

Leg Extension: 

80x8
110x6
140x17
100x17


*cut out cardio again. The SSB really kicked my ass just as bad as the Other quad workout hack squats do. Takes a lot out of me hitting these Rep ranges on squatting movements lol.


----------



## PZT (Jul 29, 2021)

Was probably well under 240. I would imagine 230-235 range


https://imgur.com/a/IafzCnf


----------



## PZT (Jul 30, 2021)

Day 39: Thursday 7/29/2021


Eating:


40 g whey
100 g oats
10 g mct powder

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
170 g cooked jasmine rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
170 g cooked jasmine rice 

60 g slices Buffalo chicken
1 slice pepper Jack cheese
2 slices multigrain bread
20 g miracle whip 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
170 g cooked jasmine rice 
50 g takis tortilla chips

30 g Gatorade powder 

35 g whey
35 g mass gainer powder

2 pop tarts
40 g fruity pebbles 
120 ml whole milk

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
170 g cooked jasmine rice 
2 whole eggs
25 g shredded cheese
25 g spicy ketchup


Calories: 4655
Macros: 291/539/144



Workout:

Wave 2: Push (Press Focus/Traps B)


Warmup:
Banded Shoulder Pre/Rehab
Body Weight Push Ups
Dumbbell Shoulder Complex
Banded Pushdowns
Barbell Shrugs


Lying Flat Machine Press: 

110x15
140x11
160x8
180x7
200x16
160x13

Slight Incline Smith Machine Press: 

140x6
180x5
200x3
235x9
185x11

High Incline Dumbbell Press: 

50x10
65x10
80x15
70x15

Parallel Bar Dips: 

BW+25x8
BW+45x12
BW+35x14

Dual Cross Cable Extensions: 

15x8
20x7
35x11
25x19

Alternating Dumbbell Shrug: 

70x10
80x21
60x23

Barbell Upright Row: 

45x10
65x16
50x23


*felt good. Think I’m flip slight smith and high incline (these feel amazing right now and believe I can progress on them for at least 3-4 more waves with no issue) next time on this workout. Just keep going with the progression on high incline and reset on slight smith. I may even phase on the smith, it’s just to restrictive on my shoulder and seems really hard to progress on. Decided not to do cardio again. I plan on weighing post lifting tomorrow to see where I’m at. Should be under where I’d like to be, which is 248ish. Pretty sure I may just bring intensifiers in to control fat gain, rather than more cardio. We will see.


----------



## PZT (Jul 31, 2021)

Day 40: Friday 7/30/2021 


Eating:


40 g whey
75 g dry oats
10 g mct powder
310 ml whole milk

6 oz tuna in water
170 g cooked jasmine rice 

Corn dog 
5 oz takis wave chips

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
170 g cooked jasmine rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
170 g cooked jasmine rice 
2 oz takis wave chips

2 pop tarts

40 g whey
75 g fruity pebbles 
205 ml whole milk

40 g whey
75 g dry oats
8 oz whole milk


Calories: 4950
Macro: 284/583/172



Workout:

Wave 2: Back & Hamstrings (Deadlifts/Rear Delts B) 


Warmups:
Cable Shoulder Work
Banded Pullovers
Seated Cable Rows
Broomstick Good Mornings
Yoga For Hips & Low Back


Strap Straight Arm Pull-down: 

40x10
50x10
60x8
70x21
55x25

Supinated Single Arm Pull-down: 

20x10
30x10
40x8
50x8
60x16
40x25

Chest Supported Short Rope Face Pulls: 

65x8
75x8
85x19
70x26

Reverse Pec Deck: 

50x10
80x17
60x19

Romanian Deadlift:

135x5
225x4
315x2
325x11
255x16

Seated Hamstring Curl: 

85x8
100x7
130x20
100x20

Lying Hamstring Curl: 

40x6
50x17
45x12


*decent workout for having my 5 year old boy with me and still having sore hams/glutes from pushing the SSB squats too far earlier in the week lol… 244.4 lbs. post workout. Which is less than 4 pounds of from where I’d like to be but up 1.5 pounds sir 2 weeks ago. 
Going to up my minimum carbs per meal to 60 and keep in junk similar to this week. Training days should be hitting 600 easily. Also, did some of the yard work early.


----------



## PZT (Aug 1, 2021)

Day 41: Saturday 7/31/2021


Eating:


30 g whey
75 g mass gainer powder
1 c whole milk
10 g mct powder

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
170 g cooked jasmine rice 

40 g whey
40 g dry oats
1/2 c chocolate milk
1 c whole milk
1 tsp olive oil

12 oz pedialyte 
30 g Gatorade Powder 

3 oz burger patty
Hamburger bun
1 slice cheese
30 g miracle whip
1 c potato salad
2 boudin sausages
2 deviled eggs
12 oz dr pepper

20 oz Gatorade 

14 oz RTD
Strawberry Shortcake Ice cream bar

2 oz takis


Calories: 4010
Macros: 226/446/154



Workout:

Wave 2: Push (Isolation B)


Warmup:
Shoulder Band Work
Push Ups
Cable Shoulder Circuit
Rope Push Downs


Incline Dumbbell Fly:

10x10
20x10
30x8
35x6
40x13
25x18

Cable Side Lateral: 

15x8
25x6
35x15
20x23

Cable Fly: 

30x10
35x10
40x8
40x6
55x27
45x20

Dumbbell Side Lateral: 

20x10
25x8
35x5
40x12
30x18

Cross Cable Extensions: 

20x12
25x10
30x8
35x12
25x25

EZ Bar Overhead Extension: 

80x12
120x12
140x21
130x18

Dumbbell Front Raise to Overhead: 

5x10
10x6
15x13
10x23

Barbell Shrugs

135x10
185x10
225x8
275x8
205x16

Cable Crunch

70x30
80x30

High Cable Oblique Crunch

2x40x20


Notes: helluva workout but you’ll have that when you’re not happy with how life is going lol… 235.6 post workout. I think the scale I’m using is broken, I feel big right now but I’m literally 2 pounds lighter than during my leaning out phase. And this is after averaging 4300 calories for 6 straight days. I did workout everyday and sweat a bunch the last 24 hours though. Also coming of the shit spree. I can see all the spots of fat I could lose though. Pics…..

Pumped, zoomed in & incredible lighting lol



https://imgur.com/a/LaN035P


----------



## PZT (Aug 2, 2021)

Day 42: Sunday 8/1/2021 


Eating:


30 g whey
80 g mass gainer powder
1 c whole milk

Big Steak Omelette 
4 triangles of French toast 

5 oz cooked chicken breast
190 g cooked jasmine rice
12 oz pedialyte 

30 g Gatorade powder
12 oz pedialyte 

Bacon Double Cheeseburger
1/2 Medium Chili Cheese Tator Tots


Calories: 4435
Macro: 235/342/236



Workout:

Wave 2: Pull A (Width Focus)


Blast Strap Straight Arm Pull-down: 

45x10
60x8
75x22
60x22

Supinated Single Arm Pull-down: 

30x8
50x6
70x14
50x18

Single Arm Seated Cable Row: 

70x14
50x18

Dual Dumbbell Row: 

75x13
65x15


Notes: helped the woman start her a PPL Progressive Overload program today with a log book and everything. So only got in some of my back workout and had to cut biceps. It’s fine though got her lock in for legs and I haven’t taken a day off since I got over the shit spree. Check out the fat intake for the day lol.


----------



## quackattack (Aug 2, 2021)

Looking huge PZT.


----------



## PZT (Aug 2, 2021)

quackattack said:


> Looking huge PZT.


We’ve had a joke for years that the lighting in that spot takes off 10% body fat and adds 20 lbs. of muscle. I’ve just never gotten a pic lol. I actually posted them to social media. I have never posted a physique picture there, ever


----------



## DEADlifter (Aug 2, 2021)

PZT said:


> We’ve had a joke for years that the lighting in that spot takes off 10% body fat and adds 20 lbs. of muscle. I’ve just never gotten a pic lol. I actually posted them to social media. I have never posted a physique picture there, ever


I want to come stand there.  

Looking good, dude


----------



## PZT (Aug 2, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> I want to come stand there.
> 
> Looking good, dude


Thanks man. I had a really bad day (someone backed in to my car I’ve had for 5 weeks & almost fought my brother in law) so that workout and pics were a saving grace for me. Idk what is do with out that gym.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 2, 2021)

Yeah you're looking great man. Keep it up!


----------



## PZT (Aug 2, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Yeah you're looking great man. Keep it up!


Thanks man


----------



## PZT (Aug 2, 2021)

FYI: I average 4350 calories last week lol


----------



## sfw509 (Aug 3, 2021)

Keep pushing man. Looking great in the pics.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 3, 2021)

PZT said:


> & almost fought my brother in law



clarification needed. The dude that hit your car almost fought your brother in law or you almost fought him?  Either way more details are required.


----------



## CJ (Aug 3, 2021)

PZT said:


> Thanks man. I had a really bad day (someone backed in to my car I’ve had for 5 weeks & almost fought my brother in law) so that workout and pics were a saving grace for me. Idk what is do with out that gym.


I'd have killed him!!!


----------



## PZT (Aug 3, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> clarification needed. The dude that hit your car almost fought your brother in law or you almost fought him?  Either way more details are required.


Brother in law did hit car, he just made light of the citation. I got loads and he thought he was gonna son me. Not happening.


----------



## PZT (Aug 3, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I'd have killed him!!!


Was too close CJ. I cant be doing shit like that.


----------



## PZT (Aug 3, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> Keep pushing man. Looking great in the pics.


Appreciate it bro


----------



## PZT (Aug 3, 2021)

Day 43: Monday 8/2/2021


Eating:


30 g whey
50 g mass gainer powder 
1 c whole milk
10 g mct powder
35 g oats

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
190 g cooked jasmine rice 

2 slices multigrain bread
20 g honey peanut butter
20 g strawberry jam
50 g takis rolled tortilla chips

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
190 g cooked jasmine rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
190 g cooked jasmine rice 

30 g Gatorade Powder

25 g whey
50 g mass gainer powder

15 Tortilla Chips
1/4 c Hot Salsa
Beef quesadilla
2 tbsp guacamole 
2 tbsp sour cream 


Calories: 4430
Macros: 252/504/157



Workout:

Wave 3: Legs (Quads A Focused)


Standing Calf Raise: 

0x14
50x12
100x9
155x15
130x15

Seated Calf Raise: 

45x8
80x8
100x15
70x23

Hip Abduction Machine: 

90x13
110x10
130x21
90x25

Hip Adduction Machine: 

90x10
110x8
130x22
110x25

Hack Squat: 

90x6
140x5
180x4
230x3
270x2
310x12
220x19

Bulgarian Split Squat

BW+25x6
BW+45x15
BW+30x20

Leg Extension: 

90x6
120x6
150x15
110x15


*I hate this workout lol but I fking pushed those Hacks man. Starting to get a love/hate relationship with them.


----------



## PZT (Aug 4, 2021)

Day 44: Tuesday 8/3/2021 


Eating:


40 g whey
100 g dry oats
1 c whole milk

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
190 g cooked jasmine rice

35 g whey
35 g mass gainer powder
1 c whole milk
30 g dry oats

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
2 slices multigrain bread
1 slice pepper Jack cheese
30 g miracle whip
45 g takis rolled tortilla chips

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
190 g cooked jasmine rice 

30 g Gatorade Powder 

25 g whey
50 g mass gainer powder

8 oz 85/15 ground beef
1 slice Gouda cheese
50 g avocado
1 fried egg
1 brioche bun
2 tbsp mayonnaise 
2 slices bacon
1 c french fries


Calories: 4865
Macro: 328/476/186



Workout:

Wave 3: Push (Press Focus/Traps A)


Slight Incline Dumbbell Press: 

90x11
110x7
130x3
145x8
130x11

Medium Incline Smith Machine Press: 

140x7
180x3
200x3
215x10
185x13

Shoulder Press Machine: 

130x8
160x6
185x11
140x20

Parallel Bar Dips: 

BW+25x6
BW+50x16
BW+35x

Cross Cable Extensions: 

15x10
25x8
35x12
30x17

Alternating Dumbbell Shrug: 

85x22
60x18

Barbell Upright Row: 

70x13
55x17


*feeling pretty good and my shoulders didn’t feel too wrecked. Right Pec kinda flared up for the first time in a while but no biggie. Strongly thinking about being in some straight Barbell Incline cause the smith machine isn’t that forgiving on my shoulders anyway. I’m sleep on it. I did pretty much progress on everything though. I would consider the 145x8 probably my best top set ever. In the past I’ve gotten 140x10 and 150x6 but the 150 set was always on flat so techniquely the 145 set is better with the slight incline. Calories still fkin high asf but I’m not mad at the way I look. Seem to be getting more compliments daily and questions for help with others training so I must be doing something right. I mainly feel like I have a denser look then I ever have before in my life. Squared away my girlfriends “Pull” Workout which is more of training for arm wrestling with her really wanting to compete in October. Everything’s going pretty good except that my car is probably having to go in the shop soon.


----------



## PZT (Aug 4, 2021)

https://imgur.com/a/tJeepQF


----------



## PZT (Aug 5, 2021)

Day 45: Wednesday 8/4/2021


Eating:


40 g whey
1 c whole milk
100 g dry oats

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
190 g cooked jasmine rice

40 g whey
1 c whole milk
75 g dry oats

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
190 g cooked jasmine rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
190 g cooked jasmine rice 

40 g whey
75 g dry oats

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
2 whole eggs
140 g cooked jasmine rice 
25 g shredded cheese 
3 whole wheat tortillas
60 g hot salsa
60 g verde 
2 pop tarts


Calories: 4610
Macros: 336/547/130


*no lifting, needed a day off. Had been going 8 days straight. Did help a lifter get their last heavy squat in before a meet and trained my woman through her deadlifts & leg routine.


----------



## DEADlifter (Aug 5, 2021)

What flavor pop tarts?


----------



## PZT (Aug 5, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> What flavor pop tarts?


The best one, cookies & cream!!!!


----------



## CJ (Aug 5, 2021)

PZT said:


> The best one, cookies & cream!!!!


Better than S'mores?!?  😳😳😳


----------



## PZT (Aug 6, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Better than S'mores?!?  😳😳😳


I was a s’mores pop tart kid, haven’t went back since having cookies and cream


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 6, 2021)

I've missed a lot in your training lately since you were more powerlifting oriented. What are your goals ATM? Just 275?


----------



## PZT (Aug 6, 2021)

Metalhead1 said:


> I've missed a lot in your training lately since you were more powerlifting oriented. What are your goals ATM? Just 275?


Yoked out of my fkin mind if possible.


----------



## PZT (Aug 6, 2021)

Metalhead1 said:


> I've missed a lot in your training lately since you were more powerlifting oriented. What are your goals ATM? Just 275?


Also you been gone a while hoe! Wtf u been? You got injuries last I remember?


----------



## PZT (Aug 6, 2021)

Day 46: Thursday 8/5/2021 


Eating:


40 g whey
125 g dry oats

5 oz cooked chicken breast
190 g cooked jasmine rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
190 g cooked jasmine rice

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
190 g cooked jasmine rice

25 g whey
90 g mass gainer powder

30 g Gatorade powder

35 g whey
35 g mass gainer powder

Footlong White Bread Cold Cut Sub Sandwich w/ pepper Jack cheese, Mayo, lettuce, tomato toe & black olives 
Large Cherry Coke

2 pop tarts


Calories: 4785
Macro: 276/672/108



Workout:

Wave 3: Back & Biceps A


Blast Strap Straight Arm Pull-down: 

35x15
50x11
65x10
80x19
65x15

Supinated Single Arm Pull-down: 

20x8
40x7
60x6
80x14
60x15

Chest Supported Short Rope Face Pulls: 

40x10
60x20
85x25
70x24

Dumbbell Preacher Curl: 

15x15
20x15
25x15
35x10
20x15


Notes: long day. Busy day at work, quotes for my car, last minute school supplies, meet the teacher and then capped off with taking the woman to the ER. Still got some work done with the weights though and a little coaching for my girl that’s got a meet in 2 weeks. Did cut hammers out though. Also cut rack pulls cause I got a flare up in my right SI/Hip/Low Back. Either took hacks to far or sleeping weird idk. Either way I’ll adapt.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 6, 2021)

The woman ok?


----------



## PZT (Aug 6, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> The woman ok?


Yeah she was just getting a little dehydrated. She wouldn’t listen and do what I did a week or so ago so I made her go.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 6, 2021)

PZT said:


> Also you been gone a while hoe! Wtf u been? You got injuries last I remember?


Laundry list of bullshit. Nothing that can't be handled. Good to see you're still pushing homie


----------



## PZT (Aug 6, 2021)

Metalhead1 said:


> Laundry list of bullshit. Nothing that can't be handled. Good to see you're still pushing homie


Thanks man. Great to have you back!


----------



## PZT (Aug 7, 2021)

Day 47: Friday 8/6/2021


Eating:


40 g whey
150 g dry oats

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
210 g cooked jasmine rice

40 g whey
125 g dry oats

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
210 g cooked jasmine rice 

443 ml expresso drink

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
210 g cooked jasmine rice 

4 oz Greek yogurt

30 g Gatorade Powder 

35 g whey
35 g mass gainer powder

125 g fruity pebbles
315 ml whole milk


Calories: 4580
Macros: 286/613/100



Workout:

“Some stupid fkin powalifta routine”


Beltless Conventional Deadlift

135x8
225x6
315x4
365x4
425x3
455x3
475x3
495x3 PR
455x3

No Touch & Go Flat Barbell Bench Press

45x8
135x8
185x8
225x10
245x12
3x255x8

Dumbbell Over Head Press

3x60x12

Rope Press-down

3x80x15

Wide Grip Pulldown

3x130x15


*had to show an young buck I can still knock their dick in the dirt at their own game. Was a nice change up though. Probably just do ole boys training till he leaves town. I really don’t like the long rest periods though. Forgot to weigh in.


----------



## quackattack (Aug 7, 2021)

Congrats on the PR.


----------



## PZT (Aug 8, 2021)

Day 48: Saturday 8/7/2021 


Eating:


40 g whey
150 g dry oats

6 oz cooked 93/7 ground beef
220 g cooked jasmine rice 

25 g whey
100 g mass gainer powder

28 oz Gatorade 

35 g whey
65 g mass gainer shake 

125 g fruity pebbles
305 ml whole milk

2 slices multigrain bread
30 g miracle whip
20 g pepperoni 
1 slice pepper Jack cheese 
40 g sliced Buffalo chicken breast
1 slice American cheese
20 g salami 
1 slice cheddar cheese
60 g sliced over roasted turkey breast


Calories: 3960
Macro: 225/538/103



Workout:

“More fkin powalifta stuff”


Barbell Back Squat

135x3
135x5
3x225x3
275x2
315x1
(Add Belt)
350x1
380x1
405x1
425x3

Barbell Bench Press

45x14
135x8
185x8
225x8
(Paused)
255x1
285x1
305x1
335x1


*felt so lost on these movements, not a PR in site lol… 240.8 lbs. post lifting, I need to eat more. Fkin 9-10 lbs. behind where I wanna be.


----------



## PZT (Aug 9, 2021)

Day 49: Sunday 8/8/2021


Eating:


40 g whey
150 g dry oats

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
220 g cooked jasmine rice 

2 slices multigrain bread 
30 g miracle whip 
60 g sliced Buffalo chicken breast
60 g sliced roasted turkey breast 
1 slice pepper Jack cheese 
1 slice American cheese 
15 g whey
30 g mass gainer powder

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
220 g cooked jasmine rice 

8 oz Greek yogurt

14 oz Gatorade

35 g whey
35 g mass gainer powder

5 oz cooked chicken breast
220 g cooked jasmine rice 
30 g honey bbq sauce
4 oz Greek yogurt 

50 g takis rolled tortilla chips 

100 g banana chips


Calories: 4920
Macros: 290/612/155



Workout:

Wave 3: Pull B (Back/Rear Delt/Biceps)


Blast Strap Straight Arm Pull-down: 

55x15
65x12
75x10
85x16
65x12

Supinated Single Arm Pull-down: 

30x6
50x5
70x3
90x10
70x10

Single Arm Seated Cable Row: 

40x7
60x3
80x10
60x10

Chest Supported Dual Dumbbell Row: 

40x8
50x6
60x12

Chest Supported Machine Row: 

90x8
110x7
110x5
130x11

Chest Supported Rear Delt Dumbbell Raises: 

5x10
10x10
15x31

Wide Grip Cable Curl: 

50x10
65x10
80x8
95x15

Away Facing Cable Curl: 

15x10
20x8
25x6
30x17

Rope Hammer Cable Curl: 

50x10
65x10
80x8
95x18


Notes: really been feeling like I can be intense enough on the top set that the back down sets feel pointless (on Pull A & B anyway). Well went to about chest supported dumbbells before I finally said “yeah a top set is enough” lol. Had tendons burning due to the stupid fkin back squats the day before.


----------



## PZT (Aug 10, 2021)

Day 50: Monday 8/9/2021 


Eating:


40 g whey
150 g dry oats

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
220 g cooked jasmine rice

25 g whey
2 whole eggs
60 g dry oats
55 g takis rolled tortilla chips

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
220 g cooked jasmine rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
220 g cooked jasmine rice 

30 g Gatorade Powder 

35 g whey
35 g mass gainer powder

3 Rice cakes
75 g Strawberry jam
35 g banana chips

291 g rocky road ice cream
2 slices multigrain bread 
30 g miracle whip 
30 g salami 
30 g pepperoni 
1 slice pepper Jack cheese 


Calories: 5510
Macro: 298/676/174



Workout:

“When your lazy powalifta friend sandbags his own training and leaves early”


Beltless Conventional Deadlift

135x8
225x6
315x3
365x1
405x6
365x6

No Touch & Go Barbell Flat Bench Press

135x8
185x8
225x8
245x8
225x8

Pec Deck

50x15
70x12
90x10

Side Lateral Machine

100x20
110x15
120x12

Long Rope Press-down

40x20
50x15
60x12

EZ Bar Front Raise

25x20
35x15
45x12

Standing EZ Bar OH Extension

2x45x20

EZ Bar Curl 

2x45x21s

Dumbbell Shrug

2x75x15

Reverse Grip Cross Body Extension

2x20x20

Bent Over Rear Delt Dumbbell Raise

2x20x20

Dumbbell Hammer Curl

2x25x15


*just pumped up the upper body. Back to normal training on Wednesday with Quads.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 10, 2021)

PZT said:


> “When your lazy powalifta friend sandbags his own training and leaves early”


That NEVER happens lol


----------



## PZT (Aug 10, 2021)

Metalhead1 said:


> That NEVER happens lol


I was surprised I wasn’t more annoyed by it but achieved what I wanted to. Youngin got his dick knocked in the dirt by the old man at his own game


----------



## PZT (Aug 11, 2021)

Day 51: Tuesday 8/10/2021


Eating:


40 g whey
150 g dry oats

16 oz Mocha Frappuccino 

5 oz cooked chicken breast
220 g cooked jasmine rice

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
220 g cooked jasmine rice

1/2 oz macadamia nuts 
1.5 oz almonds

12 oz orange chicken
6 oz Kung Pao chicken 
9 oz fried rice
1 fortune cookie 

35 g whey
2 slices multigrain bread 
55 g pimento cheese spread


Calories: 5160
Macros: 275/598/207


----------



## TODAY (Aug 11, 2021)

PZT said:


> Day 51: Tuesday 8/10/2021
> 
> 
> Eating:
> ...


This is a poor life decision.


----------



## PZT (Aug 11, 2021)

TODAY said:


> This is a poor life decision.


DIS HOE


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 11, 2021)

Damn powaliftaz!  Who are these assholes anyway   

Keep kickin his ass PZT.  Make him pay every workout.


----------



## PZT (Aug 11, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> Damn powaliftaz!  Who are these assholes anyway
> 
> Keep kickin his ass PZT.  Make him pay every workout.


he left town but id say I won, I don't think he knew it was a competition though lol.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 11, 2021)

Oh he knew.  He was just too scared to continue.


----------



## PZT (Aug 11, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> Oh he knew.  He was just too scared to continue.


I did tell him on that last day that I would have kept going if he did haha


----------



## PZT (Aug 12, 2021)

Day 52: Wednesday 8/11/2021 


Eating:


35 g whey
150 g dry oats

4.5 oz cooked chicken breast 
140 g cooked jasmine rice 
4 oz Greek yogurt
4 oz Apple sauce

25 g Whey
2 Whole eggs
100 g dry Oats
1 c whole Milk

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
220 g cooked jasmine rice
2.5 oz takis wave chips

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
220 g cooked jasmine rice 

30 g Gatorade Powder 

35 g whey
35 g mass gainer powder

3 rice cakes
60 g Strawberry jam
4 oz apple sauce

240 g cooked boudin

Soft Baked Breakfast Biscuit


Calories: 5155
Macro: 284/697/130



Workout:

Wave 3: Legs B (Quads Focus)


Standing Calf Raise: 

0x12
50x10
100x5
150x4
160x14

Seated Calf Raise: 

25x8
45x8
70x6
90x3
105x13

Hip Abduction Machine: 

30x25
70x17
110x8
150x17

Hip Adduction Machine: 

30x30
70x20
110x8
150x12

SSB Squat: 

61x6
151x6
201x6
241x3
291x1
331x1
356x6

Leg Press: 

180x12
270x10
360x10
450x8
540x6
630x17

Leg Extension: 

70x12
100x10
130x8
160x15


----------



## DEADlifter (Aug 13, 2021)

That looks like an intense session.  Good job


----------



## PZT (Aug 13, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> That looks like an intense session.  Good job


Pretty relaxed until the top sets. Then full retard.


----------



## PZT (Aug 13, 2021)

Day 53: Thursday 8/12/2021


Eating:


35 g whey
150 g dry oats

5 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
220 g cooked jasmine rice 

25 g whey
2 whole eggs
4 oz Greek yogurt
1 c whole milk
65 g oats

4.5 oz cooked chicken breast 
220 g cooked jasmine rice 
2.5 oz takis wave chips

5 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
220 g cooked jasmine rice 

100 g sliced over roasted turkey breast 
1 slice cheddar cheese 
1 slice American cheese 
2 slices multigrain bread 
30 g miracle whip 
4 oz Apple sauce 

35 g whey
50 g soft baked breakfast biscuit


Calories: 4620
Macros: 287/548/140


----------



## PZT (Aug 14, 2021)

Day 54: Friday 8/13/2021 


Eating:


35 g whey
150 g dry oats

5 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
220 g cooked jasmine rice 

35 g whey
12 doughnut holes

4.5 oz cooked chicken breast 
220 g cooked jasmine rice 

5 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
220 g cooked jasmine rice 

30 g Gatorade Powder 

35 g whey
35 g mass gainer shake

2 pop tarts
50 g soft baked breakfast biscuit 

215 g lasagna 
1 bread stick


Calories: 5110
Macro: 267/679/150



Workout:

Wave 3: Push B (Pressing/Traps)


Lying Flat Machine Press: 

130x10
150x9
170x8
190x6
210x18

No Touch Barbell Incline Bench Press: 

45x10
95x9
135x8
155x7
185x14

High Incline Dumbbell Press: 

35x10
45x9
55x8
65x5
75x21

Neutral Grip Shoulder Press Machine: 

50x15
75x10
100x10
125x6
150x22

Parallel Bar Dips: 

BWx5
BW+25x5
BW+45x3
BW+60x9

Cross Cable Extensions: 

15x10
25x9
35x18
25x25

Alternating Dumbbell Shrug: 

55x10
70x10
85x10
100x16

Barbell Upright Row: 

45x8
65x8
80x12
60x18

6-Ways

3x15
5x15

Standing Cable Crunch

75x25


*246.0 lbs. post workout and looked flat or fat idk lol. Heaviest I’ve been since April.


----------



## PZT (Aug 15, 2021)

Day 55: Saturday 8/14/2021


Eating:


35 g whey
150 g dry oats

5 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
235 g cooked jasmine rice 

35 g whey
115 g dry oats

5 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
110 g cooked jasmine rice 
2.5 oz takis wave chips

5 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
235 g cooked jasmine rice 

2 pop tarts

35 g whey
2 whole eggs
100 g dry oats
100 g banana 
1 c whole milk


Calories: 4600
Macros: 262/588/122


*slept a lot and did yard work that kicked my ass.


----------



## PZT (Aug 16, 2021)

Day 56: Sunday 8/15/2021 


Eating:


35 g whey
150 g dry oats

Half Order Brisket Quesadilla 
Cheesy Bacon BBQ Chicken
Honey Chipotle Chicken Tenders
Roasted Street Corn
French Fries
Chile Garlic Toast

60 g Gatorade Powder 

35 g whey
4 rice cakes

1 pint Ben and Jerry’s

5 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
235 g cooked jasmine rice 


Calories: 5245
Macro: 231/625/202



Workout:

Wave 3: Back/Bicep/Hamstrings B 


Blast Strap Straight Arm Pull-down: 

2x40x10
60x8
70x6
85x6
95x19

Supinated Single Arm Pull-down: 

30x8
50x8
70x6
90x3
100x6

Chest Supported Short Rope Face Pulls: 

50x15
60x15
70x12
80x6
90x17

Dumbbell Preacher Curl: 

2x10x8
20x8
30x7
40x11

RDLs: 

135x6
225x5
265x3
295x2
335x11

Seated Hamstring Curl: 

85x8
115x6
145x3
175x16

Lying Hamstring Curl: 

40x6
45x6
50x6
60x18


----------



## CJ (Aug 16, 2021)

What flavor Ben&Jerry's? 😳


----------



## PZT (Aug 16, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> What flavor Ben&Jerry's? 😳


The Tonight Dough


----------



## PZT (Aug 16, 2021)

Almost average 5100 cals last week btw. I am expecting if I stay at that till Friday I’ll hit 249-250 by Friday. If so I’ll keep eating the same and start bring back intensifiers.


----------



## sfw509 (Aug 17, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> What flavor Ben&Jerry's? 😳


Beat me too it. In the future please provide this information.


----------



## PZT (Aug 17, 2021)

Day 57: Monday 8/16/2021


Eating:


35 g whey
150 g dry oats

5 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
4 oz apple sauce
4 oz Greek yogurt
3 rice cakes

5 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
235 g cooked jasmine rice 

Cheese pizza
Pepperoni & jalapeño pizz
Supreme pizza 
2 x Buffalo Chicken pizza 
Apple dessert pizza
Cinnamon dessert pizza

5 oz 93/7 ground turkey
4 oz Greek yogurt
4 oz apple sauce

60 g Gatorade Powder 

5 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
4 rice cakes

2.5 oz takis waved chips 

35 g whey
1 c whole milk
100 g banana


Calories: 5080
Macros: 267/671/138



Workout:

Wave 3: Push B (Isolation/Traps)


Incline Dumbbell Fly: 

10x8
15x8
20x8
30x7
40x17

Cable Side Lateral: 

15x8
25x6
35x4
45x9

Cable Fly: 

40x8
50x9
60x4
70x17

Dumbbell Side Lateral: 

15x8
25x8
35x3
45x12

Cross Cable Extensions: 

10x10
20x8
30x6
40x16
30x21

EZ Bar Overhead Extension: 

80x8
100x8
120x7
140x16

Dumbbell Front Raise to Overhead: 

5x8
20x14

Barbell Shrugs: 

135x6
185x8
205x6
225x8
275x11


----------



## TODAY (Aug 17, 2021)

PZT said:


> Day 57: Monday 8/16/2021
> 
> 
> Eating:
> ...


I'm gonna choose to believe that you actually ate 5 full pizzas


----------



## PZT (Aug 17, 2021)

TODAY said:


> I'm gonna choose to believe that you actually ate 5 full pizzas


Fkin epic lol


----------



## PZT (Aug 19, 2021)

Day 59: Wednesday 8/18/2021


Eating:


35 g whey
150 g dry oats

5 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
235 g cooked jasmine rice 

25 g whey
115 g dry oats
2 whole eggs

5 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
235 g cooked jasmine rice 

5 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
235 g cooked jasmine rice 

60 g Gatorade Powder 

35 g whey
4 rice cakes

8 oz apple sauce 
2 c orange juice

310 g cooked boudin 


Calories: 5815
Macros: 258/684/103



Workout:

Wave 3: Pull A (Back/Rear Delt/Biceps)


Single Arm Pull-down: 

30x8
40x8
50x8
60x8
70x16

Blast Strap Straight Arm Pull-down: 

50x8
60x8
70x8
80x17

Single Arm Seated Cable Row: 

40x6
50x5
60x13

Dual Dumbbell Row: 

40x8
50x8
60x8
70x6
80x12

Chest Supported Machine Row: 

100x10
120x8
140x15

Wide Grip Cable Curl: 

50x12
70x10
90x8
110x12

Dumbbell Supinating Curl: 

10x6
15x6
20x6
25x6
30x12

Rope Hammer Cable Curl: 

45x8
60x7
75x6
90x16

Chest Supported Rear Delt Dumbbell Raises: 

10x15
10x12
20x8
30x18


----------



## 1bigun11 (Aug 19, 2021)

what are you weighing today brother?


----------



## PZT (Aug 19, 2021)

1bigun11 said:


> what are you weighing today brother?


Not sure about today. Last weight in I was 246, so long way to go. Stomach bug I had a few weeks ago set me back. About 5 pounds off


----------



## PZT (Aug 20, 2021)

Day 60: Thursday 8/19/2021 


Eating:


35 g whey
150 g dry oats

5 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
235 g cooked jasmine rice 

1 breakfast taco
20 g whey
75 g dry oats

5 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
235 g cooked jasmine rice 

5 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
235 g cooked jasmine rice 

35 g whey
115 g dry oats

80 g pimento cheese
2 slices multigrain bread 
50 g takis rolled chips

50 g soft baked breakfast biscuit


Calories: 4770
Macro: 260/600/129


----------



## PZT (Aug 21, 2021)

Day 61: Friday 8/20/2021


Eating:


35 g whey
150 g dry oats

5 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
235 g cooked jasmine rice 

3 oz protein bar
4 oz complete cookie

8 oz general tso chicken
100 g protein bar

5 oz 93/7 ground turkey 
235 g cooked jasmine rice 

1 pint Ben & Jerry’s ice cream 


Calories: 4985
Macros: 231/554/192


----------



## TODAY (Aug 21, 2021)

PZT said:


> *1 pint Ben & Jerry’s ice cream*
> 
> 
> Calories: 4985
> Macros: 231/554/192


This was legit the key to my all-time best PL total.


----------



## CJ (Aug 21, 2021)

Ben&Jerry's 🥰🥰🥰

I ate sooooo much at their factory once up in VT that I legit couldn't get another bite down, didn't finish my last order... And there's always room for ice cream!!!


----------



## PZT (Aug 22, 2021)

TODAY said:


> This was legit the key to my all-time best PL total.


It’s just making me fat lol


----------



## PZT (Aug 22, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Ben&Jerry's 🥰🥰🥰
> 
> I ate sooooo much at their factory once up in VT that I legit couldn't get another bite down, didn't finish my last order... And there's always room for ice cream!!!


It is some good stuff man


----------



## TODAY (Aug 22, 2021)

PZT said:


> It’s just making me fat lol


Minor side-effect.

Do you have access to Jeni's ice cream where you're at? If so, there is no tastier way to eat oneself into morbid obesity.


----------



## PZT (Aug 22, 2021)

TODAY said:


> Minor side-effect.
> 
> Do you have access to Jeni's ice cream where you're at? If so, there is no tastier way to eat oneself into morbid obesity.


I don’t think I have ever heard of it.


----------



## PZT (Aug 22, 2021)

Day 62: Saturday 8/21/2021 


Eating:


35 g whey
150 g dry oats

Sausage, Egg, Cheese McGriddle
Large Frappuccino 

35 g whey
4 oz complete cookie

35 g whey
4 oz complete cookie

4 oz no bake cookie

5 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
235 g cooked jasmine rice 


Calories: 4210
Macro: 208/488/135


*long day of coaching and handling at a powerlifting meet. Fun day though.


----------



## PZT (Aug 23, 2021)

Day 63: Sunday 8/22/2021


Eating:


35 g whey
115 g dry oats

5 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
235 g cooked jasmine rice 

35 g whey
115 g dry oats

60 g Gatorade Powder 

2 slice stuffed crust pizza

4 oz complete cookie

6 oz New York strip steak
60 g Gatorade Powder 

Blueberry bagel
400 ml whole milk
25 g strawberry cream cheese


Calories: 4275
Macros: 241/529/116


*yard work and time with the family.


----------



## PZT (Aug 23, 2021)

Major Notes: 

This week I am going to try and cut out a little dirty food and carbs. Nothing drastic. I will also do some easy cardio if I feel like it after training. I am not planning any intensifiers but if I feel like my top set on a particular exercise was not intense enough I will adjust. I am still behind scale weight wise but starting to get a little softer looking. 275 might not be realistic in the time frame that I had set and still stay happy with my "conditioning" but I will still push. 

Also about a week on low extra "supps" so that will probably show in another week so I need to keep that in mind.


----------



## PZT (Aug 24, 2021)

Day 64: Monday 8/23/2021 



Eating:


35 g whey
115 g dry oats

5 oz 93/7 ground turkey 
235 g cooked jasmine rice 

35 g whey
115 g dry oats

5 oz 93/7 ground turkey 
235 g cooked jasmine rice

5 oz 93/7 ground turkey 
235 g cooked jasmine rice

60 g Gatorade Powder 

35 g whey 
4 rice cakes

6 oz NY Strip Steak
30 g Gatorade Powder 
20 club crackers
2 c chili


Calories: 4885
Macros: 307/593/127



Workout: 

Wave 4: Push A (Pressing/Traps)


Slight Incline Dumbbell Press: 

60x10
80x8
100x6
120x4
140x1
150x7 PR (VID)

No Touch Flat Barbell Bench Press: 

135x6
185x5
225x4
260x15

Parallel Bar Dips: 

BWx7
BW+35x6
BW+55x20

Shoulder Press Machine: 

125x8
145x8
165x5
185x14

Cross Cable Extensions: 

10x8
20x6
30x17
20x21

Alternating Dumbbell Shrug: 

60x10
80x8
100x13

Barbell Upright Row: 

45x8
65x6
85x11
65x19


----------



## quackattack (Aug 24, 2021)

Congrats on the PR.  You made the 150s look like 100s.


----------



## PZT (Aug 24, 2021)

quackattack said:


> Congrats on the PR.  You made the 150s look like 100s.


Yeah only third time in my life I’ve pressed them. I knew when I picked them up off the floor it’s be a good ride. On got 6 Reps on flat the first two times and that was over 5 years ago. Took me 3
months to go from 140x5 to 150x7. Gonna drop to 140s next time to hopefully get a Rep PR on those, then come back to the 150s. With the intent to make some 155s after that.


----------



## quackattack (Aug 24, 2021)

PZT said:


> Yeah only third time in my life I’ve pressed them. I knew when I picked them up off the floor it’s be a good ride. On got 6 Reps on flat the first two times and that was over 5 years ago. Took me 3
> months to go from 140x5 to 150x7. Gonna drop to 140s next time to hopefully get a Rep PR on those, then come back to the 150s. With the intent to make some 155s after that.


How heavy does your gym have?


----------



## PZT (Aug 24, 2021)

quackattack said:


> How heavy does your gym have?


Just 150's, which had some thick cob webs lol. There has been talks of buying out a guys personal gym that has 200s, which help drive me to start pushing these again. But in the mean time if I have to we will tape up some DBs. I think we could safely do some 160's. After that the amount of tape will be ridiculous to use. But my training partner works in internet/phone business an has some awesome electric tape that put duct take to shame.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 24, 2021)

PZT said:


> *long day of coaching and handling at a powerlifting meet. Fun day though.


Which meet were you at over the weekend?


----------



## PZT (Aug 24, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> Which meet were you at over the weekend?


Just a small local east Texas one. My girl lifter that weighed in at 126 went 10/10 and 215/143/336 was a good day. Hoping she competes in December. Really wanna see her hit a 3xBW dead


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 24, 2021)

PZT said:


> Just a small local east Texas one. My girl lifter that weighed in at 126 went 10/10 and 215/143/336 was a good day. Hoping she competes in December. Really wanna see her hit a 3xBW dead


Those are impressive numbers at that bodyweight.  3x deadlift would be awesome.


----------



## Spear (Aug 25, 2021)

Nice pressing bud! That’s some big weight.


----------



## PZT (Aug 25, 2021)

Spear said:


> Nice pressing bud! That’s some big weight.


Thanks man


----------



## PZT (Aug 25, 2021)

Day 65: Tuesday 8/24/2021


Eating:


35 g whey
115 g dry oats

5 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
4 oz apple sauce 
4 oz Greek yogurt
3 rice cakes

35 g whey
50 g blueberries 
50 g sunflower seeds 
240 ml black cherry juice
240 ml cranberry juice

5 oz raw 93/7 turkey
235 g cooked jasmine rice 

5 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
4 oz apple sauce 
4 oz Greek yogurt
3 rice cakes

5 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
235 g cooked jasmine rice 
2 tbsp verde salsa 

60 g oven roasted turkey breast
2 slices multigrain bread 
2 slices Colby cheese 
20 g miracle whip

500 ml whole milk
2 blueberry bagels 
35 g strawberry cream cheese


Calories: 4960
Macros: 286/607/147


----------



## TODAY (Aug 25, 2021)

PZT said:


> Day 65: Tuesday 8/24/2021
> 
> 
> Eating:
> ...


Are you putting all of these things in the same bowl

If so, please seek psychiatric help immediately


----------



## PZT (Aug 25, 2021)

TODAY said:


> Are you putting all of these things in the same bowl
> 
> If so, please seek psychiatric help immediately


Naw just dippin the cakes in yogurt


----------



## PZT (Aug 26, 2021)

Day 66: Wednesday 8/25/2021 



Eating:


35 g whey
115 g dry oats

5 oz 93/7 ground beef
235 g cooked jasmine rice 

35 g whey
1 c cherry juice
1 c crab berry juice
50 g sunflower seeds
50 g black berries 
30 g Gatorade Powder 

5 oz 93/7 ground turkey 
235 g cooked jasmine rice

5 oz 93/7 ground beef
235 g cooked jasmine rice

60 g Gatorade Powder 

35 g whey 
4 rice cakes

2 slices multigrain bread
30 g strawberry jam 

5 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
235 g cooked jasmine rice 


Calories: 4675
Macros: 269/655/105



Workout: 

Wave 4: Back/Bicep & Hamstrings A


Single Arm Pull-down: 

2x20x8
40x6
50x6
60x6
70x4
80x14

Blast Strap Straight Arm Pull-down: 

45x10
55x10
65x7
75x4
85x16

Dumbbell Preacher Curl: 

2x15x10
25x8
35x6
45x10

EZ Bar 21s: 

1x25
1x35
2x45

Sumo Deadlift: 

135x6
225x5
315x1
(Add Straps)
365x1
(No Straps & Added Belt)
405x1
455x1
315x6

Lying Hamstring Curl: 

40x8
45x7
50x22


*um, yeah, fk some sumos. Really aggravated and old hip injury. But all in all a decent workout.


----------



## PZT (Aug 27, 2021)

Day 67: Thursday 8/26/2021


Eating:


35 g whey
115 g dry oats

5 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
4 oz apple sauce 
4 oz Greek yogurt
3 rice cakes

5 oz raw 93/7 beef
235 g cooked jasmine rice 

40 g whey
100 g dry oats
20 g peanut butter 

5 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
4 oz apple sauce 
4 oz Greek yogurt
3 rice cakes

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
200 g cooked jasmine rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
200 g cooked jasmine rice 
2 tbsp verde salsa 

2 oz takis rolled tortilla chips


Calories: 4320
Macros: 255/543/113


----------



## TODAY (Aug 27, 2021)

PZT said:


> Day 66: Wednesday 8/25/2021
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is suspiciously healthy.

Granted, it's only like 2% of your calorie intake but still makes me fear that you're going soft.


----------



## PZT (Aug 27, 2021)

TODAY said:


> This is suspiciously healthy.
> 
> Granted, it's only like 2% of your calorie intake but still makes me fear that you're going soft.


Yeah going soft physique wise,  needing to clean it up a bit


----------



## PZT (Aug 28, 2021)

Day 68: Friday 8/27/2021 



Eating:


40 g whey
100 g dry oats
2 tsp avocado oil

6 oz 93/7 ground turkey
200 g cooked jasmine rice 

6 oz 93/7 ground beef 
200 g cooked jasmine rice 

40 g whey
100 g dry oats
2 tsp olive oil

6 oz 93/7 ground turkey 
200 g cooked jasmine rice 

60 g Gatorade Powder 

40 g whey
2 rice cakes
50 g strawberry jam 
25 g peanut butter 

Beef & Bratwurst Burger on Pretzel Bun with Muenster Cheese and Spicy Brown Mustard 
Sweet Potatoes Fries


Calories: 4805
Macros: 297/523/157



Workout: 

Wave 4: Push A (Isolation/Traps)


Incline Cable Fly: 

20x8
25x8
30x8
35x6
40x15
30x13 + 10-Second Mid Range ISO-Hold + 10-Partials

Dumbbell Side Lateral: 

10x8
15x8
20x8
25x6
30x17

Standing Cable Fly: 

45x8
55x7
65x3
(Rest Pause)
75x10-5

Cable Side Lateral: 

10x8
15x6
20x6
25x5
(Single Drop)
 30x15 / 20x5

Cross Cable Extensions: 

15x6
20x6
25x22
25x16

Chest Supported Rear Delt Dumbbell Raise

2x5x30

Barbell Shrugs: 

135x6
185x6
225x5
255x5
280x11
205x14

Cable Crunch

2x70x15

Treadmill

8 minutes @ 2.5 MPH &
8 minutes @ 3 MPH on 10 Incline 


Notes: 250.2 lbs. post lifting, so decided to clean it up and add intensifiers & cardio just in time. Still 2 pounds behind but too soft. No biggie though. I know what to do.


----------



## DEADlifter (Aug 29, 2021)

Just reading 30lbs for 15 reps on cable sides set my delts on fire! 

Great work, brother.


----------



## PZT (Aug 29, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> Just reading 30lbs for 15 reps on cable sides set my delts on fire!
> 
> Great work, brother.


Think I was going a tad heavier when I had them second in this routine but on this day that extra 5 was a bit spicy. Thanks for following man


----------



## PZT (Aug 29, 2021)

Day 69: Saturday 8/28/2021


Notes: half yard work done and long day with the family. So decide not to track. Feel like more of this is coming with my son starting football soon.


----------



## PZT (Aug 30, 2021)

Day 70: Sunday 8/29/2021 



Eating:


40 g whey
50 g dry oats

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked jasmine rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
100 g cooked jasmine rice 

30 g Gatorade Powder 

40 g whey
115 g chocolate chocolate chip muffin

5 oz raw chicken tenderloin 
100 g cooked jasmine rice 

5 whole eggs
100 g cooked jasmine rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked jasmine rice 


Calories: 3170
Macros: 252/287/104



Workout: 

Wave 4: Pull B (Back/Biceps)


Single Arm Pull-down: 

2x30x6
50x6
70x3
90x12

Blast Strap Straight Arm Pull-down: 

50x8
60x8
70x8
80x5
90x15

Single Arm Seated Cable Row: 

30x6
40x5
50x4
60x15

Chest Supported Dual Dumbbell Row: 

35x8
40x6
50x5
(Rest Pause)
65x13-6 + 10-Second Loaded Stretch

Chest Supported Machine Row: 

90x8
110x8
130x5
150x16

Banded Dumbbell Shrug

50x12
(Drop Set)
50x8 / 0x10

Wide Grip Cable Curl: 

60x8
80x8
100x8
120x16

Dumbbell Supinating Curl: 

5x5
15x5
20x5
25x5
30x5
(Drop Set)
35x14 / 20x8

Rope Hammer Cable Curl: 

65x12
75x6
85x6
95x19

Reverse Crunch

2x10

Treadmill

20 minutes @ 2.7 MPH on Level 10 Incline


Notes: finished up yard work. Workout went pretty well. Honestly I can probably go a lot harder on cardio but don’t feel like it’s necessary yet. Was weird pulling back on carbs today.


----------



## PZT (Aug 31, 2021)

Day 71: Monday 8/30/2021


Eating:

40 g whey
75 g dry oats

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
175 g cooked jasmine rice 

40 g whey
75 g dry oats

6 oz tuna in water
175 g cooked jasmine rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
175 g cooked jasmine rice 

40 g whey
50 g oats

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked jasmine rice 

2 oz takis rolled tortilla chips


Calories: 3525
Macros: 284/381/88


*another lower day.


----------



## dirtys1x (Aug 31, 2021)

I’m curious, how do you manage to make time for 6 meals a day? I have pretty much the exact same macros as you but I can only do it in 3 meals and 1 snack. Do you set reminders, alarms?

I really struggle with meal frequency.

log looks fire tho man. Good stuff.


----------



## PZT (Sep 1, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> I’m curious, how do you manage to make time for 6 meals a day? I have pretty much the exact same macros as you but I can only do it in 3 meals and 1 snack. Do you set reminders, alarms?
> 
> I really struggle with meal frequency.
> 
> log looks fire tho man. Good stuff.


Lucky to have a desk job man. I prep my meals the night before and basically watch the clock while working. Post workout it’s harder to get meals in with the family life though


----------



## PZT (Sep 1, 2021)

Day 72: Tuesday 8/31/2021 



Eating:


40 g whey
50 g dry oats

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked jasmine rice 

40 g whey

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked jasmine rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked jasmine rice 

60 g Gatorade Powder 

40 g whey
115 g chocolate chocolate chip muffin

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
125 g cooked jasmine rice 

6 oz tuna in water
125 g cooked jasmine rice 
50 g miracle whip 
1 packet relish 


Calories: 3580
Macros: 289/342/107



Workout: 

Wave 4: Legs A (Quads)


Standing Calf Raise: 

2x0x10
2x50x8
100x6
150x4
165x10

Seated Calf Raise: 

25x6
45x6
70x6
90x4
105x15

Hip Abduction Machine: 

90x8
110x8
130x6
150x16

Hip Adduction Machine: 

90x10
110x8
130x6
150x12

Hack Squat: 

90x6
140x5
180x4
230x3
270x2
320x11

Bulgarian Split Squat: 

BWx6
BW+20x6
BW+35x6
BW+50x15

Leg Extension: 

90x6
130x5
170x12


*really hate doing legs right now lol.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Sep 1, 2021)

Very nice db press. Gotta love when you see people throwing up big weight… it’s a whole different league.. 🤙✌️


----------



## PZT (Sep 1, 2021)

Badleroybrown said:


> Very nice db press. Gotta love when you see people throwing up big weight… it’s a whole different league.. 🤙✌️


Thanks man. Was a good day


----------



## PZT (Sep 2, 2021)

Day 73: Wednesday 9/1/2021


Eating:

40 g whey
75 g dry oats

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked jasmine rice 

40 g whey isolate
70 g dry oats 

5 oz raw chicken tenderloin 
125 g cooked jasmine rice 

4 oz Takis Stix Chips

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked jasmine rice 

60 g Gatorade Powder 

40 g whey isolate 
115 g Chocolate chocolate chip muffin 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked jasmine rice 
2 tbsp verde sauce 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked jasmine rice 


Calories: 4625
Macros: 303/492/141



Workout:

Wave 4: Push B (Pressing)


Flat Machine Press: 

100x10
130x8
160x6
190x6
220x15 + 10-Count Mid Range ISO-Hold

No Touch Barbell Incline Bench Press: 

135x8
155x6
175x5
190x18

High Incline Dumbbell Press: 

35x8
50x6
65x8
80x18
60x24

Parallel Bar Dips:

BWx4
BW+20x3
BW+40x3
(Drop Set)
BW+60x10 / BWx12

Neutral Grip Shoulder Press Machine: 

80x6
105x6
130x8
155x20

Cross Cable Extensions: 

10x12
20x6
(Drop Sets)
30x16 / 20x11
25x27 / 15x10

Wide Grip Upright Cable Rows

50x15
60x12
65x10
70x10
(Super Set w/ Dumbbell Shrugs)
75x12 / 50x10

Treadmill

20 minutes @ 2.8 MPH on Level 10 Incline


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 2, 2021)

Why do you eat so much ground turkey?

It's very healthy, just curious if there are other reasons...


----------



## PZT (Sep 2, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Why do you eat so much ground turkey?
> 
> It's very healthy, just curious if there are other reasons...


I really hate chewing chicken (probably could do ground or  take to a butcher) at this point and beef doesn't digest well for me, otherwise Id do like 50/50 turkey & beef


----------



## PZT (Sep 3, 2021)

Day 74: Thursday 9/2/2021 



Eating:


40 g whey isolate
75 g dry oats

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
75 g cooked jasmine rice 

40 g whey isolate
40 g dry oats

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
75 g cooked jasmine rice

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
150 g cooked jasmine rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
75 g green beans
30 ml ranch dressing

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
50 g cooked jasmine rice 
50 g green beans 
15 ml ranch dressing 

*uncontrolled amount of junk food.

Calories: 2850+
Macros: 251/201/98+


----------



## PZT (Sep 4, 2021)

Day 75: Friday 9/3/2021


Eating:

40 g whey
150 g dry oats

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked jasmine rice 

40 g whey isolate

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked jasmine rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
225 g cooked jasmine rice 

60 g Gatorade Powder 

40 g whey isolate 
115 g Chocolate chocolate chip muffin 
2 rice cakes

6 oz tuna
150 g cooked jasmine rice 

5 whole eggs
125 g cooked jasmine rice 


Calories: 4440
Macros: 309/498/116



Workout:

Wave 4: Back/Bicep/Hamstring (B)


Single Arm Pull-down: 

30x8
50x6
70x6
90x3
110x7
80x14

*really love this exercise but need a change for a few workouts. I hate using the same weights and 110 was way to fkin heavy. I’ll bring a Chest Supported High Cable Pulldown next.

Blast Strap Straight Arm Pull-down: 

40x8
50x8
65x6
80x5
100x12
75x16

*few more workouts and I’ll make this first exercise again.

Dumbbell Preacher Curl: 

2x10x8
20x8
30x13
20x14

*gonna switch this.

EZ Bar 21s: 

1x25
2x50

*sick fkin pump.

RDLs: 

205x6
245x5
275x4
315x2
340x18

*finally found a way to get a good brace while using straps. These are about to get fun.  No back down set. I felt like I was gonna have a heart attack after this.

Lying Hamstring Curl: 

40x6
50x5
70x15
50x13

*need heavier weight on top set or lighter weight on backdown set.

Seated Hamstring Curl: 

70x8
85x6
100x25

*first time doing these after lying leg Curls. lots of room to work. Gonna stick to one top set and add partials next workout.

Treadmill

20 minutes @ 2.8 MPH on Level 10 Incline

*cardio hit a little different tonight haha.


Notes: 250.8 lbs. post lifting but I’m ok with it. Put in more work and ate less this week. Keep pushing is the plan. Time to up the work output for sure!


----------



## PZT (Sep 5, 2021)

Day 76: Saturday 9/4/2021 



Eating:


40 g whey isolate
60 g dry oats

Big Steak Omelette 
4 triangles French toas

2 scoops fresh made strawberry cheesecake ice cream
1 chocolate waffle cone

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked jasmine rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked jasmine rice 


Calories: 3825
Macros: 236/320/168


----------



## PZT (Sep 6, 2021)

Day 77: Sunday 9/5/2021


Eating:

40 g whey
120 g dry oats

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
125 g cooked jasmine rice

60 g Gatorade Powder

40 g whey
2 pop tarts

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
4 oz apple sauce
1 rice cake

6 oz 93/7 ground turkey
125 g cooked jasmine rice

6 oz 93/7 ground turkey
125 g cooked jasmine rice

1/2 order Tortilla Chips & Salsa

Briskets Quesdilla

1/2 large movie theater popcorn
200 g gummy worms


Calories: 5750
Macros: 306/680/183



Workout:

Wave 4: Push B (Isolation)


Incline Cable Fly:

20x10
25x8
30x8
35x6
40x6
45x15
35x12 + 10-Count Loaded Stretch

*need to up the top set and stick with back down weight but really enjoying these after only 2 workouts.

Dumbbell Side Lateral:

10x10
15x10
20x8
25x8
30x16 + 28 Partials

*will go up in volume here.

Standing Cable Fly 1.5’s:

30x8
35x8
40x6
45x16
35x20

*awesome change up and pump with the 1.5s.

Cable Side Lateral:

15x10
20x8
25x8
30x6
35x16
20x20

*need to do lighter weight higher reps on these.

Cross Cable Extensions:

2x15x20
20x15
25x12

*going to be trying some cable kickbacks here next workout. Been pounded these for like 8-10 weeks now.

Chest Supported Rear Delt Raise:

2x10x25

*doesn’t take much for me to get rears pumped.

Seated Single Arm Dumbbell Shrug

2x50x15

High Cable Oblique Crunch

2x50x15

Treadmill

20 minutes @ 2.9 MPH on Level 10 Incline


Notes: decent workout but could have worked harder.


----------



## PZT (Sep 7, 2021)

Day 78: Monday 9/6/2021 



Eating:


40 g whey isolate
120 g dry oats

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked jasmine rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked jasmine rice 

60 g Gatorade Powder 

2 pop tarts
40 g whey

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked jasmine rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked jasmine rice 
2 tbsp salsa 


Calories: 3230
Macros: 227/366/78



Workout:

Wave 4: Pull A (Back/Biceps)


Chest Supported Single Arm High Cable Pull-down: 

20x12
30x11
40x10
2x50x8
75x6
85x20
95x15

*these feel pretty awesome.

Dante Rows

30x10
40x8
50x6
60x14
40x16

*decided to take out straight arm pulldowns.

Single Arm Seated Cable Row: 

30x8
40x6
50x3
60x1
(Drop Set) 
70x8 / 40x6

*low lat cramper fo sho lol.

Dual Dumbbell Row: 

55x9
65x7
75x5
85x10
65x14

*85s were pretty challenging. Gonna get in a hard rest Pauses set here next workout.

Chest Supported Machine Row: 

70x10
100x8
130x8
160x14
120x16

*these starting to get heavish. Probably get in a double drop set here next workout.

Wide Grip Cable Curl: 

50x12
70x10
90x8
110x6
(Drop Set)
130x10 / 100x7

*real nice set.

Dumbbell Supinating Curl: 

10x8
20x8
30x6
40x7
30x12

*finding a good groove here.

Rope Hammer Cable Curl: 

50x10
70x8
85x6
100x18 + 10 Partials

Super Set:
Rope Face Pull / Cable Shrug

2x50x20 / 2x100x12

Cable Crunch

2x75x20

Treadmill

20 minutes @ 3.0 MPH on Level 10 Incline

*cardio was not fun today.


Notes: put in a decent amount of work.


----------



## TODAY (Sep 7, 2021)

PZT said:


> Day 74: Thursday 9/2/2021
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PRAISE JESUS


----------



## PZT (Sep 7, 2021)

TODAY said:


> PRAISE JESUS


fk that noise. end up eating all the kids munchies after that lol


----------



## PZT (Sep 8, 2021)

Day 79: Tuesday 9/7/2021


Eating:

40 g whey
60 g dry oats

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked jasmine rice 

40 g whey
60 g dry oats

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked jasmine rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked jasmine rice 

40 g whey
60 g dry oats

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
50 g bbq sauce 


Calories: 2925
Macros: 259/273/70


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 9, 2021)

Dante rows?


----------



## PZT (Sep 9, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> Dante rows?


You’d have to look it up for a better explanation but basically a seated cable row with a rope attachment while leaning forward. So kinda like a horizontal Pulldown.


----------



## PZT (Sep 9, 2021)

Day 80: Wednesday 9/8/2021 



Eating:


40 g whey isolate
120 g dry oats

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked jasmine rice 

40 g whey isolate 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked jasmine rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
225 g cooked jasmine rice

60 g Gatorade Powder 

2 pop tarts
40 g whey

6 oz ground turkey
125 g cooked jasmine rice 

6 oz ground turkey 
125 g cooked jasmine rice 


Calories: 3995
Macros: 299/438/96



Workout:

Wave 4: Legs B (Quads)


Standing Calf Raise: 

0x8
50x8
100x8
120x15
(Rest Pause)
100x10-7

Seated Calf Raise: 

45x8
70x6
90x3
(Rest Pause)
110x10-5

Hip Adduction Machine: 

50x20
70x15
90x10
110x16
70x23

Hip Abduction Machine: 

50x20
70x15
90x8
110x19
70x23

*flipped these with adductions. Been riding that for at least 2 months now.

SSB Squat: 

61x6
151x6
201x5
241x5
291x4
331x2
356x9
271x12

*starting to fkin hate these.

Leg Press: 

180x12
360x10
450x8
540x6
640x14
500x17

Leg Extension: 

70x6
100x6
140x5
180x12
130x10

*added volume on all
previous exercises made this one a challenge. 

Treadmill

20 minutes @ 3.0 MPH on Level 10 Incline

*this sucked.


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 10, 2021)

PZT said:


> Day 21: Sunday 7/11/2021
> 
> 
> Eating:
> ...


Is Msten any good?  What's a good starting dose for a noob?


----------



## PZT (Sep 10, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> Is Msten any good?  What's a good starting dose for a noob?


Pretty legit. 20 mg is plenty


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 10, 2021)

Thanks for the information.  Is that a daily dose?


----------



## PZT (Sep 10, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> Is Msten any good?  What's a good starting dose for a noob?





weightlossburn said:


> Thanks for the information.  Is that a daily dose?


Yes sir. It can be taken higher but it’s kinda overkill


----------



## PZT (Sep 10, 2021)

Day 81: Thursday 9/9/2021


Eating:

40 g whey
60 g dry oats

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked jasmine rice 

40 g whey
60 g dry oats

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked jasmine rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked jasmine rice 

5 whole eggs
125 g cooked jasmine rice 

6 oz 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked jasmine rice 


Calories: 3230
Macros: 260/288/97


----------



## PZT (Sep 11, 2021)

Day 82: Friday 9/10/2021 



Eating:


40 g whey isolate
120 g dry oats

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked jasmine rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked jasmine rice 

40 g whey isolate 
60 g dry oats

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked jasmine rice
4 oz low fat yogurt
2 rice cakes

60 g Gatorade Powder 

2 pop tarts
40 g whey

2 slices multigrain bread 
6 oz sliced ham
25 ml miracle whip 
2 slices pepper Jack cheese 


Calories: 4010
Macros: 290/460/97



Workout:

Wave 5: Push A (Pressing)


Slight Incline Dumbbell Press: 

60x8
65x8
75x7
85x7
100x6
120x4
140x12 PR
110x19

*probably could have had 15 with a hype man lol. Most likely going for 155 next workout.

No Touch Flat Barbell Bench Press: 

205x4
225x6
245x4
265x12
(Rest Pause) 
265x7-4

Dumbbell Incline Press: 

40x8
60x8
80x21
55x26

*felt good to be doing these again but obviously with lighter weight.

Parallel Bar Dips: 

BWx10
BWx13
BWx14

*going to try volume on these, rather than progress overload for a few workouts.

Shoulder Press Machine: 

120x5
160x4
(Rest Pause to Drop Set)
220x8-4-2
(Drop Set)
150x7 5-Count Eccentrics / 100x5 5-Count Concentrics /
50x20-Count ISO-Hold

*these warmups felt heavy asf. Then I fked up putting the pin on the top set for 220 and not 200. The reps on 220 were about 1” ROM lol.

Cable Kick Backs: 

15x15
20x21
10x25

Super Set:
Slight Incline EZ Bar JM Press / Slight Incline EZ Bar CGBP

2x75x15 / 2x75x10

Dumbbell Front Raise:

5x30
10x22

Dumbbell Seated Side Laterals:

2x5x20

Cable Crunch:

2x80x20

Treadmill:

20 minutes @ 3 MPH on Level 10 Incline


Notes: 252.6 lbs. post lifting so not going to change anything. Haven’t got a full week of fully add intensifiers and/or back down sets.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 11, 2021)

Damn bro 140x12 is beastly.  Your turning into a monster.


----------



## PZT (Sep 11, 2021)

quackattack said:


> Damn bro 140x12 is beastly.  Your turning into a monster.


Thanks man. Think I’m push for the new gym owner to buy the local guys DBs that go up to 200


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 12, 2021)

PZT said:


> Thanks man. Think I’m push for the new gym owner to buy the local guys DBs that go up to 200


Make this happen.


----------



## PZT (Sep 12, 2021)

I


Trendkill said:


> Make this happen.


i think I could get a single with a 165 lol


----------



## PZT (Sep 12, 2021)

Day 83: Saturday 9/11/2021


Eating:

40 g whey
60 g dry oats

60 g Gatorade Powder 

Bacon Ultimate Cheeseburger 
Full order spicy tiny tacos
Half Order loaded spicy tiny tacos
Medium order curly fries

1 pint Ben and Jerry’s ice cream
20 oz de pepper soda

2 slices pepperoni pizza 


Calories: 4720
Macros: 171/529/218


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 12, 2021)

PZT said:


> Day 83: Saturday 9/11/2021
> 
> 
> Eating:
> ...


Day 83 caught my attention.  That sounds like a fun day of eating.


----------



## PZT (Sep 12, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> Day 83 caught my attention.  That sounds like a fun day of eating.


Lol Not really just means im off track.


----------



## PZT (Sep 13, 2021)

Day 84: Sunday 9/12/2021 



Eating:


40 g whey isolate
120 g dry oats

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked jasmine rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked jasmine rice 

60 g Gatorade Powder 

40 g whey isolate 
3 oatmeal raisin cookies

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked jasmine rice 

6 oz ra93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked jasmine rice 
1 tbsp verde salsa
1 tbsp picante salsa 



Calories: 3455
Macros: 233/389/93



Workout:

Wave 5: Back/Bicep/Hamstrings (A)


Chest Supported Single Arm High Cable Pull-down:

25x12
35x10
45x10
60x8
70x8
85x6
100x15
80x20

*loving it.

Short Blast Strap Dante Row: 

20x8
30x9
40x8
50x6
60x5
70x15
(Rest Pause)
50x14-5

*felt way better than with a rope.

Single Arm Dumbbell Spider Curl: 

5x8
10x8
15x8
20x8
25x14
20x13

*been trying different stuff here and just need go back to say a Wide Grip Barbell Curl.

EZ Bar 21s: 

1x25
1x45
2x55

*still giving great pump.

Conventional Deadlift: 

225x6
315x5
410x11

*would have had way more but my hamstrings were still fked from SSB on Wednesday. 

Lying Hamstring Curl: 

40x8
50x7
60x4
80x13
50x18

Seated Hamstring Curl: 

55x8
85x8
115x15
70x32

*hamstrings were blown after all the these curls.

Treadmill

20 minutes @ 3.0 MPH on Level 10 Incline

*cardio wasn’t too bad. Even with sore legs and 2 days of yard work.


----------



## PZT (Sep 14, 2021)

Day 85: Monday 9/13/2021


Eating:

40 g whey isolate 
60 g dry oats

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked jasmine rice

40 g whey isolate 
5 rice cakes 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked jasmine rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked jasmine rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked jasmine rice 
2 tbsp verde salsa

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked jasmine rice 


Calories: 3140
Macros: 257/303/80


----------



## CJ (Sep 14, 2021)

PZT said:


> Day 85: Monday 9/13/2021
> 
> 
> Eating:
> ...


So much turkey, I thought it was Thanksgiving!  🦃


----------



## quackattack (Sep 14, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> So much turkey, I thought it was Thanksgiving!  🦃


Guy likes  himself some tryptophan.


----------



## PZT (Sep 14, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> So much turkey, I thought it was Thanksgiving!  🦃


Easy to get down and I don’t dread eating it like I do chicken at this point in my life.


----------



## CJ (Sep 14, 2021)

PZT said:


> Easy to get down and I don’t dread eating it like I do chicken at this point in my life.


I understand. I do the same with 93% beef


----------



## PZT (Sep 15, 2021)

Day 86: Tuesday 9/14/2021 



Eating:


40 g whey isolate
60 g dry oats
300 ml reduced fat milk

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked jasmine rice 

40 g whey isolate
60 g dry oats
300 ml reduced fat milk

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked jasmine rice 

Quarter Pounder w/ Cheese & Large French Fry

60 g Gatorade Powder 

3 oatmeal raisin cookies 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked jasmine rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked jasmine rice 


Calories: 4785
Macros: 291/524/155



Workout:

Wave 5: Push Isolation (A)


Incline Cable Fly: 

20x10
25x10
30x8
35x6
40x5
50x10
35x12

Dumbbell Side Lateral: 

10x10
15x10
20x8
25x6
35x15
20x20

Pec Deck:

50x10
60x8
70x6
80x18
60x25

Cable Side Lateral: 

10x10
15x8
20x6
25x18
15x22

Standing Cable Fly 1.5’s: 

30x12
35x10
40x8
50x15
40x17

Cable Kick Backs: 

10x15
15x12
20x8
25x17
15x20

Chest Supported Rear Delt Raise: 

2x15x20

Dumbbell Shrugs:

50x20
50x15
50x10

Treadmill:

20 minutes @ 3.0 MPH on Level 10 Incline


Notes: not a bad workout but shoulders were pretty stiff at first.


----------



## Spear (Sep 15, 2021)

Oatmeal raisin is my favorite


----------



## PZT (Sep 15, 2021)

Spear said:


> Oatmeal raisin is my favorite


Might have to hit some chocolate chip cookies tonight lol


----------



## DEADlifter (Sep 15, 2021)

quarter pounder w/ cheese and large fry 🥲


----------



## DEADlifter (Sep 15, 2021)

And just like that, I am starving.


----------



## PZT (Sep 15, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> And just like that, I am starving.


ole lady messed up again, was supposed to get a doubl but better that she didnt, its like 500 more cals lol


----------



## PZT (Sep 16, 2021)

Day 87: Wednesday 9/15/2021


Eating:

40 g whey isolate 
60 g dry oats

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked jasmine rice

40 g whey isolate
60 g dry oats

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked jasmine rice

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked jasmine rice
4 oz apple sauce
2 rice cakes

60 g Gatorade Powder 

40 g whey isolate 

6 oz 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked jasmine rice 

1 pint Ben & Jerry’s ice cream


Calories: 4205
Macros: 272/456/129



Workout:

Wave 5: Back/Biceps (B)


Chest Supported Single Arm High Cable Pull-down: 

30x10
45x10
60x8
75x8
90x6
110x15
85x20

Short Blast Strap Dante Row: 

40x8
50x7
60x5
70x4
80x8
50x16

Single Arm Seated Cable Row: 

40x6
50x4
70x3
70x12
50x18

Chest Supported Dual Dumbbell Row: 

40x10
50x8
60x7
70x13
55x16

Chest Supported Machine Row: 

80x8
110x6
140x5
170x10
130x15

Wide Grip Cable Curl: 

70x12
85x10
95x8
110x5
130x11
95x14

EZ Bar Cable Curl 21s: 

1x50
1x60
2x70

Rope Hammer Cable Curl: 

70x8
90x6
110x12
85x14

Treadmill

20 minutes @ 3.0 MPH on Level 10 Incline


----------



## sfw509 (Sep 17, 2021)

How often do you cook your jasmin rice and do you have a specific type of container you store it in. Ive never preped jasmine rice and am curious if its any different.

Also, please start telling us what flavor of ice cream you are eating. Haha

Awesome work bro. Keep killing it.


----------



## PZT (Sep 17, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> How often do you cook your jasmin rice and do you have a specific type of container you store it in. Ive never preped jasmine rice and am curious if its any different.
> 
> Also, please start telling us what flavor of ice cream you are eating. Haha
> 
> Awesome work bro. Keep killing it.


I’ve started filling the rice cooker as much as I can and I store it in the bowl it’s cooked in covered in aluminum foil. Surprisingly stays pretty fresh this way. The last ice cream was Strawberry Cheesecake lol

Edit: probably every 3-4 days. I use to pretty much cook everyday before i had a family but with a family Ive had to start doing every 3 days or so


----------



## PZT (Sep 17, 2021)

Day 88: Thursday 9/16/2021 



Eating:


40 g whey isolate
60 g dry oats

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked jasmine rice 

40 g whey
60 g dry oats

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
125 g cooked jasmine rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked jasmine rice 

40 g whey isolate 
60 g dry oats

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked jasmine rice 


Calories: 3040
Macros: 263/289/73


----------



## DEADlifter (Sep 17, 2021)

Your training is always impressive, true enough.  But you are a machine in the kitchen.

Kudos brother.


----------



## PZT (Sep 17, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> Your training is always impressive, true enough.  But you are a machine in the kitchen.
> 
> Kudos brother.


I would like to be honest, I havent been tracking some late night snacking


----------



## DEADlifter (Sep 17, 2021)

PZT said:


> I would like to be honest, I havent been tracking some late night snacking


I get up during the witching hour and eat spoonfuls of my wife's ice cream and don't remember it until I see the spoon in the sink the next morning.   It happens.


----------



## PZT (Sep 17, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> I get up during the witching hour and eat spoonfuls of my wife's ice cream and don't remember it until I see the spoon in the sink the next morning.   It happens.


so like I have dropped calories alot the past 2 week but I think all thats happened is that my clean carbs have came down and they have been replaced with some shit after my last meals. mainly when i wake up in the middle of the night. Pretty sure I ate many spoon fulls of the wives chocolate ice cream last night and a left over biscuit from the families dinner with some jam on it.


----------



## Spear (Sep 18, 2021)

I’ve been waking up and eating two of those protein waffles with peanut butter


----------



## PZT (Sep 18, 2021)

Spear said:


> I’ve been waking up and eating two of those protein waffles with peanut butter


I good all day until after I fall asleep. Last night I ate an extra meal real late and it seemed to help


----------



## PZT (Sep 18, 2021)

Day 89: Friday 9/17/2021


Eating:

40 g whey isolate 
60 g dry oats

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked jasmine rice

40 g whey isolate
60 g dry oats

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked jasmine rice

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked jasmine rice
4 oz apple sauce
4 oz low fat yogurt

32 oz Gatorade 

40 g whey isolate 
3 white chip macadamia nut cookies

6 oz 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked white rice 

6 oz 93/7 ground turkey
125 g cooked white rice 


Calories: 4210
Macros: 299/463/110



Workout:
Wave 5: Quads (A)


Standing Calf Raise: 

0x8
50x6
100x6
125x15
90x16

Seated Calf Raise: 

45x12
70x8
90x3
110x12
80x15

Hip Adduction Machine: 

50x20
70x20
90x15
115x18
75x23

Hip Abduction Machine: 

55x20
70x15
90x10
115x17
75x22

Hack Squat: 

90x6
150x5
210x4
270x3
300x2
330x9
250x12

Leg Press: 

180x8
360x8
540x6
650x14
510x15

Leg Extension: 

70x8
110x7
150x5
170x3
190x14
130x16

Treadmill

25 minutes @ 3.0 MPH on Level 10 Incline


*258.4 lbs. post lifting, so late night snacking may be a bit much. That’s 6 lbs. in a week. But i can tell digestion is fked right now. Gonna kick up cardio a bit. This weigh in puts me 3 lbs. ahead of where I needed to be. Will also up metabolic work. FYI: hate quads and especially hate cardio after quads!


----------



## PZT (Sep 19, 2021)

Day 90: Saturday 9/18/2021 



Eating:

Beef Chimichanga 
Beans & Rice
Chips & Salsa

60 g whey

6 oz 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g white rice

1 pint blue bell ice cream

Double Quarter Pounder w/ Cheese and large fry 

2 slices multigrain bread 
25 mg peanut butter
30 mg strawberry jam 
500 ml reduced fat milk

6 oz Cheetos 


Calories: 6465
Macros: 263/621/331


*things got out of hand lol.


----------



## Spear (Sep 19, 2021)

PZT said:


> Day 90: Saturday 9/18/2021
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol “I’m bulking, it’s okay” basically what I tell myself when the train derails


----------



## PZT (Sep 20, 2021)

Day 91: Sunday 9/19/2021


Eating:


28 oz Gatorade 

40 g whey

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 


Calories: 1905
Macros: 169/170/52



Workout:

Wave 5: Push Pressing (B)


Lying Flat Machine Press: 

50x15
80x12
110x9
140x6
170x5
200x3
230x16
180x12

No Touch Barbell Incline Bench Press: 

45x10
95x8
135x6
155x7
185x3
195x15
(Rest Pause) 
195x11-5-3

High Incline Dumbbell Press: 

50x8
60x8
70x6
80x18
(Drop Set)
80x10 / 55x9

Neutral Grip Shoulder Press Machine:

100x6
130x8
160x12
125x20

Cable Kick Backs: 

15x12
20x10
25x4
(Clusters)
30x5-5-5-5
20x6-6-6-6

Wide Grip Press-down:

75x8
80x8
2x90x18

Barbell Shrugs: 

135x10
185x8
225x14
225x11

Super Set:
Seated Dumbbell Side Laterals / Seated Rear Raises

3x50 / 3x50
5x50 / 5x50

Treadmill:

25 minutes @ 3.0 MPH on Level 10 Incline


----------



## PZT (Sep 21, 2021)

Day 92: Monday 9/20/2021 



Eating:


40 g whey
60 g dry oats 

6 oz 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 

6 oz 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 

6 oz 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 

40 g whey
45 g dry oats

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 


Calories: 2665
Macros: 249/219/73


----------



## PZT (Sep 22, 2021)

Day 93: Tuesday 9/21/2021


Eating:

40 g whey
45 g dry oats 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 
20 ml French fry dipping sauce

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 


Calories: 2330
Macros: 209/179/72


----------



## CJ (Sep 22, 2021)

PZT said:


> Day 93: Tuesday 9/21/2021
> 
> 
> Eating:
> ...


My man is boycotting veggies!!!  🤣


----------



## PZT (Sep 22, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> My man is boycotting veggies!!!  🤣


Bro I’m just trying to not say fk it and only eat when I feel like it lol. But since I went through all the junk food my digestion is shit, or lack there of anyway


----------



## PZT (Sep 23, 2021)

Day 94: Wednesday 9/22/2021 



Eating:


40 g whey
45 g dry oats 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 

60 g Gatorade Powder

40 g whey

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 

50 g whey
250 ml reduced fat milk
50 g dry oats
25 g peanut butter


Calories: 2905
Macros: 267/259/78



Workout:

Wave 6: Push/Pressing (A)


Flat Dumbbell Press: 

60x13
80x9
100x7
120x4
140x2
155x7 PR
(Cluster Set)
120x4-4-4-5

*new goal of 150x8 then on to 160s.

Barbell Incline Press: 

135x8
155x6
185x5
200x18
(Single Drop Set) 
205x18 / 135x7 + 1 Forced Rep

*Can’t wait to get back over 2 plates here. Feel like such a bish.

Reverse Grip Bench Press: 

135x8
185x8
225x15
(Rest Pause)
225x12-5

*love these, hope to keep them in for a while.

Cable Kick Backs: 

10x15
15x15
20x15
25x20

*going to start not worry about progressive overload for arms. I get caught up in chasing the number too much on them and for being my worst body parts, that’s a bad habit to get into again. I’m too old for that shit. 

Wide Grip Press-down: 

95x26
95x22

Wide Grip Upright Row: 

45x12
65x8
85x8
105x12
85x17

Treadmill

26 minutes @ 3.0 MPH on Level 10 Incline


----------



## DEADlifter (Sep 23, 2021)

Those are very impressive weights on the dumbbell press.  Hell yeah!


----------



## PZT (Sep 23, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> Those are very impressive weights on the dumbbell press.  Hell yeah!


New gym owners are still saying they are getting heavier ones but I think I maybe able to rig up to 170s. This workout was actually supposed to be a ISO day but was feeling frisky after a few bad days of life and then getting some good news prior to lifting. Kinda has your aggression up plus alittle happiness. Calls for a good workout.


----------



## TomJ (Sep 23, 2021)

Get it Big guy, Aint nothing but a peanut


----------



## PZT (Sep 24, 2021)

Day 95: Thursday 9/23/2021


Eating:


50 g whey
50 g dry oats 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
100 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 

60 g Gatorade Powder 

50 g whey

4 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
100 g cooked white rice 

4 whole eggs
100 g cooked white rice 
25 g shredded cheese

25 g whey
50 g dry oats
25 g peanut butter
50 g blackberries


Calories: 3190
Macros: 284/285/91



Workout:

Wave 5: Back/Biceps (A)


Straight Bar Straight Arm Pull-Down: 

40x12
50x12
60x12
70x15
80x21
(Drop Set)
90x14 / 70x7 / 55x5

Meadows Row:

10x6
20x6
30x20
(Drop Set)
45x15 / 35x5 / 25x5

Single Arm Seated Cable Row: 

30x8
50x6
70x4
80x8
(Drop Set) 
60x14 / 40x5 / 30x6

Dual Dumbbell Row: 

50x8
65x6
(Rest Pause)
80x15-6-3-2

Plate Loaded Chest Supported Row: 

45x8
90x7
95x17
(Drop Set)
100x12 / 75x6 / 50x4 + 2 Forced Reps

Wide Grip Barbell Curl: 

45x15
50x15
55x15
(Rest Pause)
60x18-10-8-6

EZ Bar 21s: 

1x25
1x45
2x60

Dumbbell Hammer Curl: 

10x12
20x15
(Rest Pause)
25x22-12-7-8


*no treadmill cause my woman couldn’t give 2 shitz about my cardiovascular system.


----------



## PZT (Sep 25, 2021)

Day 96: Friday 9/24/2021 



Eating:


50 g whey
50 g dry oats 
1 whole egg

4 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
100 g cooked white rice 
1 tsp avocado oil 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 

60 g Gatorade Powder 

50 g whey
75 g dry oats

4 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
30 g bbq sauce
50 g dry cream of wheat

4 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
30 g bbq sauce 
6 oz sweet potato fries 
20 g French fry dipping sauce 

25 g whey
50 g dry oats
25 g peanut butter 


Calories: 3550
Macros: 291/390/83



Workout:

Wave 5: Quads (B)


Smith Machine Standing Calf Raise: 

20x11
50x8
70x8
90x6
(Rest Pause)
115x20-11-8-5

Seated Calf Raise: 

45x13
70x6
90x5
115x12
90x14

Super  Set: 
Hip Adduction Machine / 
Hip Abduction Machine: 

50x32 / 50x25
70x26 / 70x20
2x90x25 / 2x90x20

SSB Squat: 

61x6
111x6
151x6
241x6
331x6
(Drop Set)
426x4 / 331x6 / 241x6 / 151x11

*PR on top weight and a drop set for when you really hate yourself.

Leg Press: 

180x8
360x6
500x6
590x4
660x15
520x19

Leg Extension: 

100x8
130x7
160x6
190x11
(Drop Set)
190x9 / 150x3 / 110x3

Treadmill

21 minutes @ 3.0 MPH on Level 10 Incline


Notes: 253.0 lbs. post lifting but look like shit body fat wise. Gonna keep doing cardio but drop it back down to 20 minutes.


----------



## Thewall (Sep 26, 2021)

How much weight have you put on since starting bulk. I’ve noticed calories down a little


----------



## PZT (Sep 26, 2021)

Thewall said:


> How much weight have you put on since starting bulk. I’ve noticed calories down a little


Yeah was gaining too fast and had some slip ups through like weeks 10-12 but think I’m back on track to get body fat back under control. But to answer your question my lowest was 235 and last week I got up to 258. I got a lat spread pic to post for comparison. Think the heavy back focus routine has done a good job over the past 12 weeks or so. I’m hairy in the pic and fatter but I think once I find the older pic it show a noticeable increase in mass around the high to low lat area.


----------



## PZT (Sep 26, 2021)

Here’s pic. Clearly a lot of added fat but I think if I do more low rowing movements  in place  of the pullover variations and single arm Pulldown variations every pull do twice a week, I could have a decent sized back going. Going to kill that the next 3 months and hope for the best lol


https://imgur.com/a/1Kl7lFw


Edit: found the last one I posted 


https://imgur.com/r5mp4Cr


----------



## Thewall (Sep 26, 2021)

Nice bro. Back is looking thick. Definitely bigger, not fatter. Keep at it.


----------



## CJ (Sep 26, 2021)

Gonna have to start calling you Double Wide!!!  🤩🤩🤩


----------



## TomJ (Sep 26, 2021)

Trying to take off with those wings bro. Keep it up!

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 26, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## PZT (Sep 26, 2021)

Thanks a lot guys


----------



## PZT (Sep 26, 2021)

Day 97: Saturday 9/25/2021


Eating:


50 g whey
50 g dry oats

12 oz orange chicken
9 oz fried rice
6 oz Crispy Almond Chicken breast

50 g whey

60 g Gatorade Powder

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
75 g cooked white rice
50 g fried rice
2 packets soy sauce

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
50 g fried rice
1 packet soy sauce


Calories: 3510
Macros: 241/384/127



Workout:

Wave 6: Push Pressing (B)


Flat Machine Press:

60x15
90x12
130x9
160x7
180x6
(Rest Pause)
200x16-5-6-4

High Incline Dumbbell
Press:

55x8
60x8
70x6
80x13
(Rest Pause)
75x12-4

Slight Decline Smith Machine Press

90x8
140x8
(Rest Pause)
180x12-4-3-2

Cross Cable Extensions:

15x30
20x22
25x17

Wide Grip Press-down:

100x18
100x13
100x14

Wide Grip Upright Row:

45x13
65x9
85x8
(Rest Pause)
110x16-7-4-3

Seated Rear Delt Raise:

15x15
20x12
(Rest Pause)
25x16-6-3-2

Treadmill

27 minutes @ 3.0 MPH on Level 10 Incline


*got it fkin done! Did lots of rehab/prehab stuff pre and post workout. The prior leg day had me fked up. Hoping to get in back/bi/hamstrings tomorrow, then off day for my boys games.


----------



## PZT (Sep 27, 2021)

Day 98: Sunday 9/26/2021 



Eating:


6 oz 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 

6 oz 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 

50 g whey
50 g oats
1 c reduced fat milk 

60 g Gatorade Powder 

50 g whey
4 rice cakes

6 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
50 g dry cream of wheat
50 g bbq sauce 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
2 whole eggs
125 g cooked white rice 
25 g shredded cheese


Calories: 3035
Macros: 264/308/75



Workout:

Back/Bicep/Traps* (B)


Supinated Single Arm Seated Cable Row:

20x8
30x8
40x8
50x12
(Drop Set)
50x10 / 30x8

Chest Supported Single Arm Machine Row: 

30x8
40x6
50x16
(Drop Set)
60x10 / 40x8 / 20x7

Behind the Back Smith Machine Shrug:

50x13
100x10
150x21
(Drop Set)
200x13 / 150x12 / 100x14 / 50x16

45 Degree Hyperextensions:

BWx10
BW+15x10
BW+30x8
(Drop Set)
BW+60x11 / BW+30x6 / BWx5

Wide Grip Cable Curl: 

60x15
80x12
100x10
(Rest Pause)
120x17-8-6-5

EZ Bar Cable 21s: 

2x75

Reverse Grip Straight Bar Curl:

50x12
60x10
75x22
75x18

Treadmill

20 mins 3 MPH 10 Incline
10 mins 3 MPH 5 Incline


*nice little workout. Legs still obliterated from last lower day so altered this workout a bit.


----------



## PZT (Sep 28, 2021)

Day 99: Monday 9/27/2021


Eating:


50 g whey
75 g dry oats 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
125 g cooked white rice 

5 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
125 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked white rice 


Calories: 2485
Macros: 226/231/59


----------



## PZT (Sep 29, 2021)

Day 100: Tuesday 9/28/2021 


Eating:


50 g whey
75 g dry oats

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked white rice 

60 g Gatorade Powder 

50 g whey
4 rice cakes

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/6 ground turkey 
125 g cooked white rice 


Calories: 3120
Macros: 264/318/75



Workout:

Wave 6: Push Isolation (A)


Incline Cable Fly: 

20x15
25x12
30x10
35x8
(Drop Set)
40x12 / 30x7

Peck Deck: 

50x15
60x12
70x10
80x9
90x7
(Rest Pause / Drop Set)
110x18-10-7-5 / 70x8

Reverse Grip Cross Body Extensions: 

15x40
20x28
25x24

V-Bar Press-down

70x20
80x15
(Rest Pause)
90x21-10-10-9

Dumbbell Side Lateral: 

10x15
15x12
(Rest Pause / Drop Set)
25x16-12-8-6 / 15x8

Side Lateral Machine: 

50x15
70x12
(Rest Pause)
90x16-11-10-7

Single Arm Cable Front Raise: 

10x15
15x12
20x18
20x15

Treadmill 

20 min  3 MPH 10.5 Incline
5 mins 3.0 MPH 7.5 Incline
2 minute cool down


----------



## PZT (Sep 29, 2021)

Only been fat-fat for a couple weeks and I hate it. Getting to 275 is gonna be rough on me mentally.  I can do it but without more Anabolics it’s going to be quit disgusting. Idk wtf I’m doing lol


----------



## quackattack (Sep 29, 2021)

What's your current weight?  That back shot you put up didn't look fat.  It may be worse in your head.


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 29, 2021)

discovering other member's online journals; members' journals whom I have been able to witness their progressive efforts and those I think i can learn from.  Coming along to gain.


----------



## PZT (Sep 29, 2021)

quackattack said:


> What's your current weight?  That back shot you put up didn't look fat.  It may be worse in your head.


253 last weigh in, down from 258 the previous weigh in. From the 2-3 weeks that I got real sloppy the fat gain in my abdomen is just disgusting and my shoulders, chest & arms aren’t popping like they were (probably from lack of other Anabolics lol). Granted, I’m a short I feel like I’m hyoooouge haha


----------



## PZT (Sep 29, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> discovering other member's online journals; members' journals whom I have been able to witness their progressive efforts and those I think i can learn from.  Coming along to gain.


Glad to have you man.


----------



## PZT (Sep 30, 2021)

Day 101: Wednesday 9/29/2021


Eating:


50 g whey
75 g dry oats 

Turkey, Bacon & Avocado Wrap

6 oz 93/7 ground turkey 
50 g cream of wheat 
25 g peanut butter 

60 g Gatorade Powder 

50 g whey
8 oz apple sauce

6 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
100 g cooked white rice 
1 whole egg
2 packets soy sauce
3/4 oz sweet & sour sauce

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
2 slices multigrain bread 
40 ml miracle whip 


Calories: 3485
Macros: 265/352/110



Workout:

Wave 6: Back/Biceps (B)


Single Arm Seated Cable Row: 

20x8
30x8
40x6
50x5
60x18
(Drop Set)
60x12 / 40x8 / 20x9

Single Arm Chest Supported Machine Row: 

40x8
60x17
(Drop Set)
60x15 / 40x8 / 20x6

Supinated Supported Single Arm High Cable Pull-down: 

50x8
65x8
80x19
80x18

Single Arm Dumbbell Row: 

50x8
60x7
70x6
(Rest Pause)
75x15-8-5-3

Chest Supported Machine Row: 

150x7
170x12
(Drop Set)
140x14 / 100x8 / 70x8

EZ Bar Curl: 

45x8
65x8
85x15
85x11

Wide Grip Barbell Curl 21s: 

1x35
1x45
2x50

Reverse Straight Bar Cable Curl: 

50x8
65x8
(Rest Pause)
80x20-8-5-4

Treadmill

10 min 3.5 MPH 5.0 Incline
10 min 3.0 MPH 5.0 Incline
3 min 3.0 MPH 2.5 Incline
3 min 3.0 MPH 0 Incline
3 min 2.5 MPH 0 Incline
2 min 2.0 MPH 0 Incline
1 min 1.5 MPH 0 Incline


----------



## Thewall (Sep 30, 2021)

I hear ya with the feeling of getting to thick. I have been there. I feel every time I bulk up a lot , once I come down I am pretty much same weight. I have come to the conclusion it is a marathon and when my body is ready it will put it on as long as I am eating healthy and not starving myself. I think if I bulked and worked with it for years I would notice a difference, but I don’t want to carry that bulk for that long. You are holding some good weight. How tall are you?


----------



## Thewall (Sep 30, 2021)

To add to this statement I believe a lot depends how close you are to your genetic potential and how much anabolics you are willing to do and how much you need to maintain that.


----------



## PZT (Sep 30, 2021)

Thewall said:


> I hear ya with the feeling of getting to thick. I have been there. I feel every time I bulk up a lot , once I come down I am pretty much same weight. I have come to the conclusion it is a marathon and when my body is ready it will put it on as long as I am eating healthy and not starving myself. I think if I bulked and worked with it for years I would notice a difference, but I don’t want to carry that bulk for that long. You are holding some good weight. How tall are you?


im a good 6 foot 1 inch


----------



## PZT (Sep 30, 2021)

Thewall said:


> To add to this statement I believe a lot depends how close you are to your genetic potential and how much anabolics you are willing to do and how much you need to maintain that.


Yeah I think muscle wise at this point will be alot harder to put on.
Im 35 now and started at 180ish skinny/fat over a decade ago.
I am whiling to take all the anabolics in the world but at this point the oral steroid abuse i put my body through may be catching up to me and Im not trying to kill myself to not even look like a good amateur bodybuilding. Really just wanna try staying the big fish in a small pond until I die lol.


----------



## Thewall (Sep 30, 2021)

I hear ya. Six foot 1 in the 250s. Beast mode. No small fish there.


----------



## PZT (Sep 30, 2021)

Thewall said:


> I hear ya. Six foot 1 in the 250s. Beast mode. No small fish there.


with abs would be more beastly lol


----------



## PZT (Sep 30, 2021)

PZT said:


> with abs would be more beastly lol


Would like to try tightening up and have a glimpse of abs at 255 by the end of October. Then push the food again. Will be hard doing this because  between now and February at the earliest I will only do a small 10 weeker of EQ at 200 mg a week. Which think is very small dose imo. Yeah mos def start that First Week of November after a business trip. So untill then just test @ 500.


----------



## PZT (Oct 1, 2021)

Day 102: Thursday 9/30/2021 


Eating:


50 g whey
50 g dry oats

6 oz 93/7 ground turkey
100 g cooked white rice 

6 oz 93/7 ground turkey
100 g cooked white rice 

6 oz 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 

50 g whey
50 g dry oats

6 oz 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 

5 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
100 g cooked white rice
30 ml ranch dressing 
25 g shredded cheese 


Calories: 2910
Macros: 268/221/93


----------



## PZT (Oct 2, 2021)

Day 103: Friday 10/1/2021


Eating:


50 g whey
75 g dry oats 
300 ml whole milk 

5 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
125 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked white rice 

5 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
125 g cooked white rice 

60 g Gatorade Powder 

50 g whey
6 rice cakes

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
1 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
100 g cooked white rice 

5 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
100 g cooked white rice 


Calories: 3310
Macros: 280/359/74



Workout:

Wave 6: Quads (A)


Toe Press: 

0x15
50x12
100x12
150x26
(Drop Set)
200x20 / 150x13 / 100x10 / 50x8

Seated Calf Raise: 

45x8
90x7
120x18
90x13

Super Set: 
Hip Adduction Machine / Hip Abduction Machine: 

70x20 / 70x20
90x28 / 90x26
110x22 / 110x21

Hack Squat: 

90x6
180x6
230x5
270x4
320x2
340x12

Leg Press: 

180x12
360x10
540x6
630x5
(Drop Set)
670x18 / 450x10 / 270x9 / 90x16

Leg Extension: 

110x8
140x8
170x6
(Rest Pause)
200x13-3-2

Treadmill

15 min 2.0 MPH 15 Incline
9 min 2.5 MPH 12.5 Incline
1 min 2.5 MPH 10 Incline
2 min 2.5 MPH 5 Incline
2 min 2.5 MPH 0 Incline
3 min 2.0 MPH 0 Incline
1 min 1.5 MPH 0 Incline


*257.4 lbs. post lifting. Going to bring in stair master twice a week for a bit. Felt slightly stronger today. Was nice.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 2, 2021)

PZT said:


> Day 103: Friday 10/1/2021
> 
> 
> Eating:
> ...


That's some incredible volume. What the hell are you on? 😆

For myself, I feel like leg extensions isolate my quads better than anything else.

Wasn't until I dropped the weight and started doing high rep sets that they began to hurt so good.

Have you ever experienced similar with leg extensions?


----------



## PZT (Oct 2, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> That's some incredible volume. What the hell are you on? 😆
> 
> For myself, I feel like leg extensions isolate my quads better than anything else.
> 
> ...



Yeah I can make 50 pounds burn pretty bad and do few reps to make it happen but I have been using progressive overload here and then to keep pushing it till my body says no no lol

And the warm up sets probably make it look like more volume than it really is. If you count each mini set within the drops and rest Pauses plus straight sets this was 14 sets. And for legs that’s not too bad IMO


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 2, 2021)

PZT said:


> Yeah I can make 50 pounds burn pretty bad and do few reps to make it happen but I have been using progressive overload here and then to keep pushing it till my body says no no lol
> 
> And the warm up sets probably make it look like more volume than it really is. If you count each mini set within the drops and rest Pauses plus straight sets this was 14 sets. And for legs that’s not too bad IMO



I count 36 sets! LOL

Even though I never say so in my workout logs, I do stuff like rest pauses and slow eccentrics too.

Your top set on leg extensions would translate to about 150 lbs x 25.

For me @125 lbs it's about the last five reps that burn and hurt on the first set and a few more on the 2nd.

I wish I could get that same feeling on every lift.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 2, 2021)

PZT said:


> And the warm up sets probably make it look like more volume than it really is. If you count each mini set within the drops and rest Pauses plus straight sets this was 14 sets. And for legs that’s not too bad IMO


Yeah I've noticed you do more warm up sets than anyone else I've seen before. Been meaning to ask you about it for a while. What's your reasoning behind that?


----------



## PZT (Oct 2, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> I count 36 sets! LOL
> 
> Even though I never say so in my workout logs, I do stuff like rest pauses and slow eccentrics too.
> 
> ...


The rest are just playing lol.

Leg press blows me up.


----------



## PZT (Oct 2, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Yeah I've noticed you do more warm up sets than anyone else I've seen before. Been meaning to ask you about it for a while. What's your reasoning behind that?


I use to have a similar approach but would be much more Reps on them. But basically I just do what’s need to feel comfortable to the weight I’m working with. Like today I plan on press the 150 dumbbells for 2 sets. I’ll probably hit 140’s for like 1 or 2 Reps before that even though I could easily get 8 but that’d probably bring my 150 sets down to less than 6 Reps.


----------



## PZT (Oct 2, 2021)

PZT said:


> I use to have a similar approach but would be much more Reps on them. But basically I just do what’s need to feel comfortable to the weight I’m working with. Like today I plan on press the 150 dumbbells for 2 sets. I’ll probably hit 140’s for like 1 or 2 Reps before that even though I could easily get 8 but that’d probably bring my 150 sets down to less than 6 Reps.


 Mind you I probably could get better work in with the 140s but I mean… 150s look pretty fkin cool lol


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 3, 2021)

150s. Always 150s.


----------



## PZT (Oct 3, 2021)

Day 104: Saturday 10/2/2021 


Eating:


50 g whey
50 g dry oats
1 c whole milk 

5 whole eggs
100 g cooked white rice 

60 g Gatorade Powder 

3.5 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
2 whole eggs
100 g cooked white rice 
2 packets soy sauce


*went to a house warming party and ate a bunch and had alcoholic drinks. Didn’t bother tracking .


Calories: 
Macros: 



Workout:

Wave 7: Push Pressing (A)


Flat Dumbbell Press: 

60x9
65x8
75x8
85x7
100x5
120x3
140x2
150x8 PR
150x6

*almost didn’t do the planned 2nd set at 150 but then I told myself. “Nobody else here (my long term gym) has ever gone for two sets in the same workout, might as well be you”. Hahah, we’ve had a couple guys that could have but they just never tried after 1 set lol. But hey it pushed me through the my set 

Barbell Incline Press: 

45x8
95x7
135x7
155x6
185x5
205x2
(Rest Pause)
210x12-5-3-2

*it’s coming back slowly.

Reverse Grip Barbell Flat Bench Press: 

135x11
185x7
225x2
(Rest Pause)
235x12-6-4-1

*decently comfy.

Cable Kick Backs: 

20x31
20x22
20x18

V Bar Overhead Extension: 

75x15
85x15
100x15
100x23

Short Rope Press-down

(Drop Set)
50x22 / 35x10 / 25x14

*arms got very pumped today. Saw some vascularity I haven’t seen in like 2 months I swear.

Straight Bar Cable High Pulls: 

50x12
55x13
65x12
(Drop Set)
80x10 / 60x8 / 45x6

*saw Nick Walker doing this the other day. Think he does it for traps but it killed my side Delt with no pain.

Chest Supported Rear Delts Dumbbell Raises: 

15x15
25x6
(Rest Pause)
30x16-8-5-4

*always easy to pump here. So nothing biggie 

Behind the Back Shrugs on Lying Flat Chest Press Machine 

100x20
120x14
120x19
(Switch to the Front)
130x17
140x17

Stair Master

1 minute @ Level 2
2 minutes @ Level 3
3 minutes @ Level 4
7 minutes @ Level 3
5 minutes @ Level 2
3 minutes @ Level 1

Treadmill w/ No Incline

1 minute @ 4.0 MPH
1 minutes @ 3.5 MPH
2 minutes @ 3.0 MPH
4 minutes @ 2.5 MPH
2 minutes @ 2.0 MPH
2 minutes @ 1.5 MPH
2 minutes @ 1.0 MPH

*getting back on the stair master wasn’t too bad.

Notes: heck of a workout today. Didn’t feel too fat but was only 2 meals in.


----------



## PZT (Oct 4, 2021)

Day 105: Sunday 10/3/2021


Eating:

20 g whey
3 whole eggs
250 ml whole milk
50 g oats

2 oz 93/7 ground turkey 
4 whole eggs
100 g cooked white rice 

90 g Gatorade Powder 

50 g whey
Turkey, Bacon & Avocado Wrap
1 caramels apple cookie 

5 whole eggs
100 g cooked white rice 
25 g shredded cheese

50 g whey
50 g dry cream of wheat
100 ml whole milk
25 g Peanut butter
25 g strawberry jam


Calories: 3910
Macros: 268/351/157


Workout:

Wave 6: Back/Bicep/Hamstrings (A)


Chest Supported Single Arm Row Machine: 

20x8
30x8
40x6
2x50x6
70x15
(Drop Set)
70x12 / 50x8 / 30x6

Supinated Single Arm Seated Cable Row: 

30x8
40x7
50x15
(Rest Pause)
50x12-5-4

Wide Grip Barbell Curl: 

35x15
55x10
65x21
65x19

EZ Bar 21s: 

1x25
1x45
2x65

RDLs: 

135x7
225x5
315x2
345x14
265x12

Lying Hamstring Curl: 

50x7
70x4
90x10
(Rest Pause to Drop Set)
90x8-3 / 60x4 / 45x3

Seated Hamstring Curl: 

100x8
130x12
85x21

Stair Master 

13 minutes @ Level 3
5 minutes @ Level 2
2 minutes @ Level 1

*these had my quads screaming.

Treadmill w/ No Incline

3 minutes @ 3.2 MPH
2 minutes @ 3.0 MPH
1 minute @ 2.8 MPH
1 minute 2.6 MPH


Notes: hard workout having my son running around. Took forever. I’m pretty sure I have a very very slight strain in my left Pec. Tuesdays Push ISO day may be just shoulders and triceps, so that I can push it on the next Pressing day. But I guess playing it say is a good reason too lol. But probably won’t try PR on any of those pressing movements. That’ll give me another week or so before some heavy dumbbell pressing again but may drop those sets to like 12-20/10-15 range or something and big back up for a strong 160 attempt in November.


----------



## PZT (Oct 5, 2021)

Day 106: Monday 10/4/2021 


Eating:


50 g whey
50 g dry oats
200 ml reduced fat milk 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
100 g cooked white rice
25 g shredded cheese
50 g verde salsa 

50 g whey
50 g dry cream of wheat 
25 g peanut butter 
200 ml reduced fat milk
40 g strawberry jam 


Calories: 3155
Macros: 290/278/87


----------



## PZT (Oct 6, 2021)

Day 107: Tuesday 10/5/2021


Eating:


50 g whey
75 g dry oats
250 ml reduced fat milk

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
100 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
100 g cooked white rice

60 g Gatorade Powder 

50 g whey
3 tbsp honey

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
100 g cooked white rice

4 whole eggs
50 g dry cream of wheat 
150 ml reduced fat milk
25 g shredded cheese


Calories: 3085
Macros: 280/333/65



Workout:

Wave 5: Push Isolation (B)


Cable Kick Backs: 

10x15
15x15
20x8
(Rest Pause)
25x20-10-8-5

EZ Bar Overhead Extensions: 

75x15
90x15
110x15
(Rest Pause)
130x28-16

Reverse Grip Press-down:

10x15
15x15
20x15
(Drop Set)
25x24 / 15x12

Dumbbell Side Lateral: 

5x15
15x15
25x15
(Rest Pause)
30x30-17-11-8

Cable Side Lateral: 

10x15
15x15
(Rest Pause)
20x20-10-5

Wide Grip Barbell Row: 

45x20
55x20
65x15
(Rest Pause)
75x30-15

Single Arm Cable Front Raise: 

10x15
15x15
20x12
25x12
30x12

Stair Master

17 minutes @ Level 3
6 minutes @ Level 2


Notes: shitty workout. Sucked not hitting some chest.


----------



## PZT (Oct 7, 2021)

Day 108: Wednesday 10/6/2021 


Eating:


50 g whey
75 g dry oats
200 ml reduced fat milk 

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
100 g cooked white rice 

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
100 g cooked white rice 

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
100 g cooked white rice 

60 g Gatorade Powder 

50 g whey
3 tbsp honey

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
100 g cooked white rice 

4 whole eggs
25 g shredded cheese 
2 slices multigrain bread 


Calories: 2855
Macros: 270/325/52



Workout:

Wave 6: Back/Biceps (A)


Single Arm Seated Cable Row: 

20x8
30x8
40x7
50x6
60x5
70x14
70x12  

Single Arm Pulldown: 

40x9
50x8
(Rest Pause)
60x15-6

Chest Supported Single Arm Row Machine: 

2x40x8
60x6
70x16
70x14

Dual Dumbbell Row: 

65x8
75x6
85x12
85x9

Plate Loaded Chest Supported Row: 

45x7
90x6
105x16
105x14

Wide Grip Barbell Curl: 

50x15
70x17
70x14

EZ Bar 21s: 

45x10 Full ROM
2x70

Dumbbell Hammer Curl: 

20x10
30x21
30x16

Stair Master

4 minutes @ Level 4

Treadmill with No Incline

5 minutes @ 3.0 MPH
5 minutes @ 3.2 MPH
5 minutes @ 3.4 MPH
3 minutes @ 3.1 MPH
3 minutes @ 2.9 MPH
1 minute @ 2.5 MPH


*my knees were aching like a mfker. New split starts on Friday.


----------



## PZT (Oct 8, 2021)

Day 109: Thursday 10/7/2021


Eating:


50 g whey
50 g dry oats
200 ml reduced fat milk

5 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
100 g cooked white rice 

12 oz white mocha cappuccino 

5 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
100 g cooked white rice 

5 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
100 g cooked white rice 

5 whole eggs
1 slice multigrain bread 
25 g shredded cheese 

5 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
100 g cooked white rice 
25 g corn
25 g verde sauce

2.5 oz cinnamon sugar Cheetos

240 g brownie brick road ice cream 

40 saltine crackers 


Calories: 4280
Macros: 259/457/147


----------



## PZT (Oct 9, 2021)

Day 110: Friday 10/8/2021 


Eating:


50 g whey
75 g dry oats

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
100 g cooked white rice 

5 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
100 g cooked white rice 

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
100 g cooked white rice 

60 g Gatorade Powder 

50 g whey
3 tbsp honey

Steak Chalupa 
Supreme Burrito

4 whole eggs
100 g cooked white rice 
1 slice pepper Jack cheese

Supreme burrito 


Calories: 3610
Macros: 275/404/99



Workout:

Legs B (Quad Focus)


Toe Press

2x90x10
140x10
160x8
190x7
(Rest Pause)
210x20-12-8-7 

Seated Calf Raise

45x8
70x7
90x7
115x4
125x14
90x14

Hack Squat

2x90x6
180x5
230x4
270x2
320x1
350x9
270x14

*finally to 4 plates next workout. Took forever.

Leg Press

180x10
360x8
540x6
630x3
(Rest Pause)
680x14-4-3-2

Leg Extension 

120x8
150x6
180x4
(Drop Set)
210x13 / 170x6 / 130x4 / 90x4

Stair Master

3 minutes @ Level 4
2 minutes @ Level 3
3 minutes @ Level 2
2 minutes @ Level 1

Treadmill with No Incline

5 minutes @ 3.3 MPH
3 minutes @ 3.2 MPH
3 minutes @ 3.1 MPH
4 minutes @ 3.0 MPH
5 minutes @ 2.9 MPH
2 minutes @ 2.5 MPH
2 minutes @ 2.0 MPH
1 minute @ 1.5 MPH
1 minute @ 1.0 MPH

*stayed on stairs till quads kicked me off. Then fought the calf pump on the mill.


Notes: 259.8 lbs. post lifting. Which is pretty much on track with my initial plan but after the stomach bug @ 4-5 weeks in and then my loss of control recently this is minimum 5 pounds if not 10 too high. Pretty solid workout though.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 9, 2021)

Yo Quiero Taco Bell


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 9, 2021)

I want a burrito supreme.  Or 5


----------



## PZT (Oct 10, 2021)

Shit went south of the border from there boys.


----------



## PZT (Oct 10, 2021)

Day 111: Saturday 10/9/2021


Eating:


*after a night of fighting and fkin with the woman, we slept in late and I decided to not track.



Calories: -
Macros: -


Workout:

Push B (Isolation)


Pec Deck

2x50x15
2x60x12
70x10
80x13

Incline Cable Fly

20x15
2x25x12
30x16

Standing Cable Fly

2x40x10
45x8
50x17

*light weight and low intensity with the Pec. Surprising how a small injury can help you achieve a pretty decent pump in that target muscle lol.

Cable Kick Backs

10x15
15x12
20x8
25x21
(Drop Set)
25x18 / 15x9

EZ Bar Overhead Cable Extension

75x10
90x11
110x9
120x8
140x22
140x17

*Tricep pumps have been steadily good lately. Back to only fkin with the exercises I feel rather than trying new stuff for a bit.

Straight Bar Cable High Pulls

50x11
60x11
75x8
(Rest Pause)
85x12-8-5-4

Standing Dumbbell Side Lateral

10x10
15x8
20x7
25x7
30x5
(Drop Set)
35x11 / 25x9 / 15x8 / 5x16

*really good duo to kill the medial head fo sho.

Seated Behind the Back Smith Machine Shrug

0x8
20x8
50x8
90x16
90x15

Seated Single Arm Cable Front Raise

15x8
25x20
25x16

Reverse Crunch

2xBWx15

*just a little extra work

Stair Master

4 minutes @ Level 5
3 minutes @ Level 4
3 minutes @ Level 3
8 minutes @ Level 2
2 minutes @ Level 1

Treadmill w/ No Incline

4 minutes @ 3.6 MPH
6 minutes @ 3.5 MPH
5 minutes @ 3.4 MPH
2 minutes @ 3.3 MPH
2 minutes @ 3.2 MPH
2 minutes @ 3.0 MPH
2 minutes @ 2.5 MPH
2 minutes @ 2.0 MPH
1 minutes @ 1.5 MPH

*trying to do more cardio for a bit and see what happens.


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 11, 2021)

Things any better at home?


----------



## PZT (Oct 11, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> Things any better at home?


Ah some what but I’ll make it. Thanks for asking man


----------



## PZT (Oct 11, 2021)

Day 112: Sunday 10/10/2021 


Eating:


80 g whey

4 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
2 whole eggs
75 g cooked white rice 
1 slice pepper Jack cheese

65 g whey
50 g dry cream of wheat
25 g peanut butter 
50 g strawberry jam 

60 g Gatorade Powder 

100 g beef fajita
100 g chicken fajita
100 g Mexican style street corn
100 g asparagus, bell peppers and onions
50 g shredded Mexican 4 cheese
4 tbsp hot salsa 
3 Tostadas

25 g whey
50 g dry cream of wheat 
25 g almond butter 
125 ml reduced fat milk


Calories: 3100
Macros: 271/274/104



Workout:

Pull B (Lat)


Straight Bar Straight Arm Pulldown 

40x12
45x11
50x10
55x9
60x8
65x8

Supported Supinated Single Arm High Cable Pulldown

25x12
35x12
45x12
55x10
65x8
85x12
85x10

Chest Supported Single Arm Machine Row

40x12
50x10
60x8
70x8
(Rest Pause)
80x10-5-3-2

Supinated Single Arm Seated Cable Row

30x10
40x10
(Drop Sets)
50x15 / 30x10
50x12 / 30x10

Wide Grip Barbell Curl

35x15
55x12
75x10
(Drop Set)
95x10 / 75x8 / 55x10 / 35x12

EZ Bar Curl 21s

1x25
1x55
1x80
1x70

Seated Rear Delt Dumbbell Raise

15x12
20x10
25x6
30x16
20x24

Stair Master

2 minutes @ Level 6
2 minutes @ Level 5
2 minutes @ Level 4
2 minutes @ Level 3
4 minutes @ Level 2

No Incline Treadmill 

3 minutes @ 3.7 MPH
7 minutes @ 3.6 MPH
6 minutes @ 3.5 MPH
3 minutes @ 3.0 MPH
2 minutes @ 2.5 MPH
2 minutes @ 2.0 MPH
1 minute @ 1.5 MPH
1minute @ 1.0 MPH


Notes: decent day. A little more fighting and fkin with the woman. With some extra sleep. Start of work out was kinda shitting due to gym bro Mr. Olympia talk. But once u got rolling a bit I felt pretty good. Might need to bring down some of my weights for better mind muscle connection on this routine. Only third workout of new split and this is my first low lat only day. The other back workout will be all upper chest. Did get a progress pic I’ll post. Kinda happy about it. When I zoom in and compare to previous pic I can see size increase in shoulders, traps and chest. Which is good cause last time i took the pic those areas were pumped to gills and I was blasting hard. Today’s pic was taken after biceps and back work. However the way has grown too and more than it should have. The increases in the good areas don’t match a 24 lbs increase but I’m going to work on being that in a bit before pushing over to 260 lbs. I plan on being deep in the 260s by Christmas. Then basically have January to hit 275. Wish I had one more month but I really need to shred the body fat starting in February or I won’t be lean till October haha. The pic will serve as like a 16 week progress pic and a start to my SD/HD bridge to EQ. This should help greatly with like the next 12 weeks of goals.


----------



## PZT (Oct 11, 2021)

https://imgur.com/a/1A0ICZS


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 12, 2021)

Using the good lighting spot again I see


----------



## PZT (Oct 12, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> Using the good lighting spot again I see


A must lol


----------



## PZT (Oct 12, 2021)

Day 113: Monday 10/11/2021


Eating:


50 g whey
50 g oats
150 ml reduced fat milk
25 g almond butter

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
100 g cooked white rice 
30 g corn

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
100 g cooked white rice 
30 g corn

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
100 g cooked white rice 
30 g corn

5 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 

4 whole eggs
100 g cooked white rice 
25 g shredded cheese 

25 g whey
140 g banana
50 g cream of wheat
125 ml reduced fat milk
25 g almond butter


Calories: 2975
Macros: 261/284/83


----------



## PZT (Oct 13, 2021)

Day 114: Tuesday 10/12/2021 


Eating:


50 g whey
75 g oats

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
100 g cooked white rice 

6 pieces sushi

5 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 
4 pieces sushi

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
100 g cooked white rice 
5 pieces sushi 

60 g Gatorade Powder 

50 g whey
3 tbsp honey

4 whole eggs
100 g cooked white rice 

30 g whey
50 g dry cream of wheat 
25 g almond butter
50 g black berries 


Calories: 3510
Macros: 274/424/72



Workout:

Legs A (Hamstring)    


Hip Abduction Machine

55x18
75x11
95x8
115x21
115x17

Hip Adduction Machine

55x15
75x13
95x7
115x15
80x19

Conventional Deadlifts    

135x5
225x5
315x3
405x1
415x9
335x8

Lying Hamstring Curl

50x8
60x7
70x5
80x11
80x8

Seated Hamstring Curl    

115x8
130x5
145x12
145x8

Stair Master

2 minutes @ Level 7
2 minutes @ Level 6
2 minutes @ Level 5

No Incline Treadmill

12 minutes @ 3.0 MPH
3 minutes @ 3.1 MPH
3 minutes @ 3.2 MPH
3 minutes @ 3.3 MPH
3 minutes @ 3.4 MPH
3 minutes @ 3.5 MPH
3 minutes @ 3.0 MPH
1 minute @ 2.5 MPH
1 minute @ 2.0 MPH


Notes: this workout fkin sucked. Deadlift form was horrible, which caused a mean lower back pump that stuck around until I was on the treadmill for a few minutes. Idk how long this split will last cause I fking hated this lol. Probably just cause the back pump and I didn’t feel as strong on deads as I


----------



## PZT (Oct 14, 2021)

Day 115: Wednesday 10/13/2021


Eating:


50 g whey
75 g oats

5 oz cooked chicken breast
100 g cooked white rice

125 g banana

5 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
100 g cooked white rice

175 g Peach

5 oz cooked chicken breast
100 g cooked white rice
1 oz macadamia nuts

60 g Gatorade Powder

50 g whey

5 oz cooked chicken breast
150 g cooked white rice

25 g whey
50 g dry cream of wheat
25 g almond butter
125 ml reduced fat milk
50 g strawberries

50 g lemon loaf cake


Calories: 3190
Macros: 267/362/74



Workout:

Push A (Pressing)   


High Incline Dumbbell Press   

50x10
55x8
65x8
80x6
95x12
75x16

Barbell Incline Press   

45x8
95x7
135x6
185x4
205x2
220x11
175x15

Slight Decline Dumbbell Press   

120x6
140x8
110x12

Reverse Grip Single Arm Cross Cable Extensions   

20x31
25x19
30x12

Wide Grip Press-down   

110x17
110x10

Side Lateral Machine   

60x10
80x10
(Triple Drop Set)
100x21 / 70x14 / 50x10 / 40x13

Cable Side Lateral    

15x10
20x8
(Muscle Round)
25x4-4-4-4-4-8

Stair Master

7 minutes @ Level 4
3 minutes @ Level 3
6 minutes @ Level 2
4 minutes @ Level 1

Treadmill

3 mins 3.0 MPH 10 Incline
22 min 3.0 MPH 7.5 Incline


Notes: real good workout. Pace was faster than normal and also went heavier than I said I would but everything seems ok. Pretty sure I’ve never repped the 140 dumbbells on a pressing movement that far into a workout. Barbell incline was a mfker after the steep inclines though especially cause I went heavier on those. But hey I get to do plates on incline bb next week  got some good cardio in too.


----------



## quackattack (Oct 14, 2021)

Looks good PZT.


----------



## PZT (Oct 15, 2021)

quackattack said:


> Looks good PZT.


Thanks man


----------



## PZT (Oct 15, 2021)

Day 116: Thursday 10/14/2021 


Eating:


50 g whey
50 g oats

5 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
100 g cooked white rice

60 g paqui tortilla chips 

5 whole eggs
100 g cooked white rice 

50 g banana nut loaf
100 g fruity pebbles 
300 ml reduced fat milk

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
100 g cooked white rice 
30 g French fry dipping sauce 

50 g blueberry loaf
1 beef stick

5 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
100 g cooked white rice 
30 ml ranch dressing 

1 pint Ben & Jerry’s ice cream 


Calories: 4415
Macros: 228/475/170


----------



## PZT (Oct 16, 2021)

Day 117: Friday 10/15/2021


Eating:


50 g whey
75 g oats

5 oz cooked chicken tenderloin
100 g cooked white rice 

5 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
100 g cooked white rice

5 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
100 g cooked white rice 

60 g Gatorade Powder 

50 g whey

5 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
75 g bbq sauce 

75 g dry cream of wheat 
30 g almond butter 
150 ml reduced fat milk 

4 whole eggs
100 g cooked white rice 
1 slice Colby Jack cheese

75 g fruity pebbles 
200 ml reduced fat milk 


Calories: 3455
Macros: 290/406/73



Workout:

Pull A (Upper Back)    


Chest Supported Row Machine    

50x15
70x12
90x8
110x6
140x4
160x3
180x13
140x15

Dual Dumbbell Row     

50x7
60x8
70x6
80x3
90x10
(Drop Set)
90x8 / 50x10

*these were heavy asf and my low back being fked from deads didn’t help either.

Plated Loaded Chest Supported Row    

45x6
55x6
70x6
(Rest Pause)
80x19-9-5-4

Single Arm Dumbbell Row

60x8
70x6
(Muscle Round)
80x4-4-4-4-4-6

*this was tough to get through with the lower back issues. Was belted up most of the workout lol.

Wide Grip Cable Curl    

75x12
90x11
110x8
130x15
100x16

Reverse Grip Straight Bar Curl    

65x8
75x8
85x22
(Single Drop Set)
85x17 / 55x11

Chest Supported Rear Delt Dumbbell Raise    

10x10
20x8
30x21
(Rest Pause)
30x13-5-3

Dumbbell Shrugs

50x20
3x50x15

Cable Crunch

2x75x20

Treadmill 

5 min 3.5 MPH 7.5 Incline
5 min 3.5 MPH 5.0 Incline
5 min 3.0 MPH 5.0 Incline
5 min 3.0 MPH 2.5 Incline
5 min 3.0 MPH 0 Incline 
5 min 2.5 MPH 0 Incline
1 min 2.0 MPH 0 Incline
1 min 1.5 MPH 0 Incline


*calf and shins were killing me. Quads sore as hell too. May stay off the stair master for a while.


Notes: 260.8 lbs. post lifting. I really though I’d be lower lol. I have really pigged out on the past two Thursdays so I think this has played a factor.


----------



## PZT (Oct 17, 2021)

Day 118: Saturday 10/16/2021 


Eating:


4 whole eggs
50 g dry cream of wheat 
25 g almond butter 
125 ml reduced fat milk 
25 g cheddar cheese 

60 g Gatorade Powder 

50 g whey
8 oz apple sauce

3.5 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
100 g cooked white rice 

2 pieces Stromboli 
2 pieces Calzone
2 slices chocolate desert pizza
1 slice cherry desert pizza

75 g whey
1.5 c reduced fat milk 


Calories: 3465
Macros: 218/379/118



Workout: 

Legs B (Quad Focus)


Toe Press

90x15
140x12
160x10
180x8
200x6
220x23
180x26

Seated Calf Raise

45x12
70x10
90x8
115x6
130x13
(Drop Set)
130x10 / 90x7

Hack Squat

90x6
140x6
180x5
230x5
270x4
320x2
360x9
280x12

*finally 4 plates down.

Leg Press

180x12
360x10
540x8
630x5
690x13
(Rest Pause)
690x10-4-2

Leg Extension

130x9
160x7
190x5
(Drop Set)
220x11 / 170x4 / 130x4 / 80x4

Treadmill

5 min 3.5 MPH 10.0 Incline
35 min 3.0 MPH 0 Incline
1 min 2.5 MPH 0 Incline
2 min 2.0 MPH 0 Incline

*so fun after legs 


Notes: terrifying quad pumps. Think next quad day I’m take a deload. Knees are getting wrecked.


----------



## PZT (Oct 18, 2021)

Day 119: Sunday 10/17/2021


Eating:


50 g whey
50 g dry cream of wheat 
200 ml reduced fat milk 
25 g almond butter 

5 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
100 g cooked white rice 

4 oz longhorn hamburger patty
1 slice cheddar 
2 tbsp Mayo
1 hamburger bun
Hot dog link
Hot dog bun
4 caramel apple cookies

9 oz honey bbq chicken tenders
30 g French Fry dipping sauce 

2 Oreo ice cream bars


Calories: 3750
Macros: 183/380/169


Notes: went to this neighborhood disaster prep thing. Threw off the whole day.


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 18, 2021)

PZT said:


> Day 118: Saturday 10/16/2021
> 
> 
> Eating:
> ...



My legs get so pumped on a quad day like yesterday. I wear short shorts 🩳 so I can see the definition diminish with all that blood 🩸 pumping them quads. I bet your legs  get pumped like animals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PZT (Oct 18, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> My legs get so pumped on a quad day like yesterday. I wear short shorts 🩳 so I can see the definition diminish with all that blood 🩸 pumping them quads. I bet your legs  get pumped like animals.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah, legs and shoulders are my body parts that that get pumped no matter what I do. Shoulders not as much as when I was younger because I'm not able to push it as hard with slight tweaks I have. But legs get painful pumps. Get the little pimp limp in between some sets and almost bust my ass lol. My legs are still pretty fkin sore today. Im needing a leg day deload but supposed to be on a business trip next week where I get to train with my old long time training partner. So that might not happen lol.


----------



## Thewall (Oct 18, 2021)

Looking good bro. Keep at it. Good weight your holding


----------



## PZT (Oct 18, 2021)

Thewall said:


> Looking good bro. Keep at it. Good weight your holding


wish I was leaner but guess its just part of the process


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 18, 2021)

PZT said:


> wish I was leaner but guess its just part of the process


You ever seen videos of Jay Cutler during bulk?

I think you're safe!


----------



## CJ (Oct 18, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> You ever seen videos of Jay Cutler during bulk?
> 
> I think you're safe!


How about Lee Priest!!!   😳😳😳


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 19, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> How about Lee Priest!!!
> 
> View attachment 14444



I see some where he looks fat and nerdy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PZT (Oct 19, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> How about Lee Priest!!!   😳😳😳
> 
> View attachment 14444


Hahaha I don’t think I do as well getting it off though lol


----------



## PZT (Oct 19, 2021)

Day 120: Monday 10/18/2021 


Eating:


50 g whey
50 g oats

3.5 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
100 g cooked white rice 

5 pieces dragon roll
5 pieces spicy tuna roll
5 pieces California roll

3.5 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
100 g cooked white rice

3.5 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
100 g cooked white rice

100 g protein bar

300 g chili with beans
25 g shredded Mexican cheese

3 whole eggs
25 g whey
50 g dry cream of wheat 
25 g almond butter 
125 ml reduced fat milk 
25 g shredded Mexican cheese 

1 Oreo ice cream bar


Calories: 3205
Macros: 252/330/101


----------



## PZT (Oct 19, 2021)

FYI on the Good Stuff:

13 Days into 25 mg Halodrol & 10 mg Superdrol ED
Started EQ yesterday. 400 mg EW

Should be getting fun


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 19, 2021)

Are you using the grits as filler food? Have you considered mashed ‘taters? Quickest & most efficient means of consuming large amount of carbs. If you are concerned with sugars swap out the russet for sweet taters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PZT (Oct 19, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Are you using the grits as filler food? Have you considered mashed ‘taters? Quickest & most efficient means of consuming large amount of carbs. If you are concerned with sugars swap out the russet for sweet taters.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


grits and cream of wheat are 2 different things but it is used as the carb source for me. This is with the assumption that by "filler" you mean as "just because". 

I do however like potato. If I was smart Id eat only cream of wheat and red potato as my carb sources. I can eat a lot of it and cause less bloat than oats and rice for me. 

sweet potato gives me bad gas but do love them


----------



## PZT (Oct 19, 2021)

swear I just had de ju vu


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 19, 2021)

PZT said:


> grits and cream of wheat are 2 different things but it is used as the carb source for me. This is with the assumption that by "filler" you mean as "just because".
> 
> I do however like potato. If I was smart Id eat only cream of wheat and red potato as my carb sources. I can eat a lot of it and cause less bloat than oats and rice for me.
> 
> sweet potato gives me bad gas but do love them



You’re on point brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 19, 2021)

PZT said:


> swear I just had de ju vu



…Maybe in sync with something 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PZT (Oct 19, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> …Maybe in sync with something
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Been having that a lot in life lately


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 19, 2021)

Halodrol the prohormone?


----------



## PZT (Oct 19, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> Halodrol the prohormone?


Yes, waaaaay underdosed I know


----------



## PZT (Oct 20, 2021)

Day 121: Tuesday 10/19/2021


Eating:


50 g whey
75 g dry oats

5 oz cooked chicken breast
100 g cooked white rice

5 oz cooked chicken breast
100 g cooked white rice

5 oz cooked chicken breast
100 g cooked white rice

50 g dry cream of wheat
25 g almond butter

60 g Gatorade Powder

50 g whey
2 packets banana & cream oats

4 whole eggs
100 g cooked white rice
25 g shredded Mexican cheese

4 whole eggs
25 g shredded Mexican cheese
50 g dry cream of wheat
125 ml reduced fat milk
25 g peanut butter

50 g fruity pebbles
75 ml reduced fat milk


Calories: 3785
Macros: 297/411/103



Workout:

Push B (Isolation)


Pec Deck

50x15
60x12
70x10
80x8
90x12
70x12

Standing Dumbbell Side Lateral

5x20
15x15
25x8
(Rest Pauses)
35x12-7
25x14-10

Incline Cable Fly

20x12
25x10
30x8
35x17
(Drop Set)
35x10 / 25x7

Standing Cable Fly

35x10
45x10
(Muscle Round)
55x4-4-4-4-8

Cable Kick Backs

10x20
20x10
(Drop Sets)
30x13 / 20x8
25x16 / 15x10

EZ Bar Overhead Cable Extension

90x12
110x10
130x10
(Drop Set)
150x14 / 110x11 / 80x12 / 60x16

Straight Bar Cable High Pull

60x10
75x8
90x14
70x16

No Incline Treadmill

5 minutes @ 4.0 MPH
5 minutes @ 3.8 MPH
5 minutes @ 3.6 MPH
5 minutes @ 3.4 MPH
5 minutes @ 3.2 MPH
5 minutes @ 3.1 MPH
3 minutes @ 3.0 MPH
3 minutes @ 2.9 MPH
2 minutes @ 2.8 MPH
1 minute @ 2.7 MPH
1 minute @ 2.6 MPH

*shins fked.


Notes: felt big in a shirt walking in gym. By the time I started triceps I felt a better pump then I usually do, so dropped down to a tank top. Vascularity through the shoulders was better than it’s been since coming off tren. So superdrol is most definitely kicking in. May have been the extra cream of rice preworkout but doubt it lol.
Also been doing 40 minutes of cardio 4-5 days a week for 3 weeks now


----------



## PZT (Oct 21, 2021)

Day 122: Wednesday 10/20/2021


Eating:


50 g whey
75 g oats

5 oz cooked chicken tenderloin
100 g cooked white rice

1 c chili
8 saltine crackers

5 oz cooked chicken tenderloin
100 g cooked white rice

5 oz cooked chicken tenderloin
100 g cooked white rice

50 Dry cream of wheat
25 g almond butter

60 g Gatorade Powder

50 g whey
2 packets peaches & cream oats

1/2 Steak supreme Gordita
1 Beef Burrito supreme

25 g whey
50 g dry cream of wheat
100 ml reduced fat milk
25 g almond butter


Calories: 3685
Macros: 301/443/81



Workout:

Pull B (Lats)


Straight Bar Straight Arm Pulldown

40x15
50x12
60x10
70x18
55x22

Supported Supinated Single Arm High Cable Pulldown

60x12
75x8
90x18
(Drop Set)
90x14 / 60x7

Chest Supported Single Arm Machine Row

40x10
50x8
(Muscle Round)
60x4-4-4-4-4-6

Supinated Single Arm Seated Cable Row

40x8
50x6
(Rest Pause)
60x12-6-4-2

Wide Grip Barbell Curl

35x15
55x12
75x6
95x12
75x17

EZ Bar Curl 21s

1x25
1x45
3x65

Seated Dumbbell Rear Delt Raises

5x20
15x15
25x12
35x16
(Drop Set)
35x12 / 20x11 / 5x10

Dumbbell Shrug

60x15
65x15
70x15
75x13

Cable Crunch

2x75x20


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 21, 2021)

21's....ugh.  Brings back painful memories from my high school days.


----------



## PZT (Oct 22, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> 21's....ugh.  Brings back painful memories from my high school days.


Yeah real good pump


----------



## PZT (Oct 22, 2021)

Day 123: Thursday 10/21/2021


Eating:


50 g whey
50 g dry oats

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
100 g cooked white rice 

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
100 g cooked white rice 

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
100 g cooked white rice 

4 whole eggs 
50 g dry cream of wheat 
25 g almond butter 
100 ml reduced fat milk
25 g shredded Mexican cheese 

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
100 g cooked white rice 
1/4 tbsp avocado oil 
100 g romaine lettuce 
10 g shredded Parmesan cheese
15 g shredded Mexican cheese 
50 g Caesar dressing 

25 g whey 
50 g dry cream of wheat 
25 g almond butter 
150 ml reduced fat milk 
50 g blueberries 

35 g Rice Krispie treat
1 c reduced fat milk 


Calories: 3270
Macros: 285/311/96


----------



## PZT (Oct 23, 2021)

Day 124: Friday 10/22/2021 


Eating:


50 g whey
75 g oats

5 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
100 g cooked white rice 
1/4 tbsp avocado oil 

5 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
100 g cooked white rice
1/4 tbsp avocado oil 

5 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
100 g cooked white rice

50 dry cream of wheat 
25 g almond butter 
50 g black berries

60 g Gatorade Powder 

50 g whey
2 packets strawberries & cream oats

4 whole eggs
100 g white rice
25 g shredded Mexican cheese 

50 g dry cream of wheat 
25 g almond butter 
125 ml reduced fat milk 
50 g strawberry jam 


Calories: 3420
Macros: 261/408/83



Workout:

Leg A (Hamstrings)


Hip Abduction Machine

70x15
90x12
110x10
130x15
120x15

Conventional Deadlifts

135x6
225x6
315x4
405x1
420x8
(Cluster Set)
4x315x4

*hell.

Hip Adduction Machine

80x15
100x12
(Rest Pause)
120x12-7-4

Seated Hamstring Curl

70x15
100x9
130x6
(Double Drop Set)
145x14 / 115x9 / 85x11

Lying Hamstring Curl

40x8
50x8
(Triple Rest Pause)
60x18-6-5-4

No Incline Treadmill

20 minutes @ 3.4 MPH


Notes: 256.6 lbs. post lifting. I hate this routine haha. Next week I’m on a work business trip. So eating will be more hectic. Have a plan for it but still will have atleast time meals eating out and the rest will be shakes for minimum 3-4 days. So weigh being down is great. Have to lifting sessions planned with the best training partner i ever had.  Going to take the weekend off leasing into that. Then a business dinner Wednesday and travel that Thursday. May even take three days off after that, then go into November strong pushing weight up close to 265ish. We will see.


----------



## PZT (Oct 24, 2021)

Day 125: Saturday 10/23/2021


Eating:


4.5 oz cooked chicken breast 
100 g cooked white rice 

75 g whey
3 oz takis rolled tortilla chips
2 pecan swirls

Turkey, Bacon & Avocado Wrap

4 whole eggs
25 g shredded Mexican cheese 
50 g dry cream of wheat 
25 g almond butter 
50 g blueberries 

2 rice crispy treats 
1 pecan swirl
3 Oreos
1 c reduced fat milk


Calories: 3285
Macros: 197/320/138


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 24, 2021)

4 fried chickens and a coke.


----------



## TODAY (Oct 24, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> 4 fried chickens and a coke.


Yes, but how many grams


----------



## PZT (Oct 24, 2021)

I don’t eat fried chicken and I prefer Diet Coke


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 25, 2021)

Lots of gems in this thread I wish I was following from the start but I am now!


----------



## PZT (Oct 25, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Lots of gems in this thread I wish I was following from the start but I am now!


Glad to have you. I have seen a bit of your journey as well


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 25, 2021)

PZT said:


> Glad to have you. I have seen a bit of your journey as well


I definitely peeped. Your log is insane tho, you’re really dialed in


----------



## PZT (Oct 25, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> I definitely peeped. Your log is insane tho, you’re really dialed in


Haha not really. Wait till you see today’s log lol


----------



## PZT (Oct 25, 2021)

Day 126: Sunday 10/24/2021 


Eating:


4.5 oz cooked chicken breast 
100 g cooked white rice 

Venti White Mocha Frappuccino 

3 scoops whey

1 c Cesar salad
3.5 oz Cheeseburger
250 g wheat bread
1 tbsp Butter
1.25 c french fries
2 tbsp ketchup 

3.5 oz cheese burger
250 g wheat bread 
1.25 c french fries

1 shot tequila 
48 oz Budweiser 

3 pulled pork tacos

60 g rice crisps


Calories: 4515
Macros: 251/560/142


Notes: on business trip.


----------



## TODAY (Oct 25, 2021)

PZT said:


> Day 126: Sunday 10/24/2021
> 
> 
> Eating:
> ...


"Business trip"


----------



## PZT (Oct 25, 2021)

TODAY said:


> "Business trip"


Giving that business tip too


----------



## PZT (Oct 26, 2021)

Day 127: Monday 10/25/2021


Eating:


2 scoops whey
2 packets peaches & cream oats 

100 g Cranberry pecan muffin

Grilled chicken breast on wheat with avocado and bacon
40 g sea salt potato chips
1/4 apple
1/4 c pin apple
4 grapes
1 strawberry 

1 oatmeal raisin cookie 
1 chocolate chip cookie 

2 scoops whey
60 g rice crisps 

Gatorade zero w/ protein

40 g protein bar
12 oz nutrition shake

Barbacoa Burrito 


Calories: 3570
Macros: 257/367/132


Workout:

Back/Biceps/Rear Delts

Dumbbell Pullover

50x10
70x10
80x10
70x10

Super Set:
Hoist Pulldown / Freemotion Pulldown

80x12 / 110x10
100x10 / 120x8
120x8 / 120x6

Super Set:
Hammer Strength Row / Banded Hammer Strength Supinated Pulldown

180x8 / 90x8
230x8 / 90x8
270x8 / 90x8

Banded Life Fitness Seated Cable Row

4x70x10

Hammer Strength Shrug

180x10
2x230x8
230x6

Super Set:
Seated Rear Delt Dumbbell Raises / Barbell Behind The Back Raises

25x12 / 50x8
2x25x10 / 50x8

Single Arm Cable Preacher Curl

25x10
30x10
30x8

Dumbbell Hammer Curl

25x10
2x30x8

Circuit:
Hand over Hand Rope Pulling / RopeFace Pulls / Single Kettlebell Farmers Walks / Pull Up Dead Hang

2 rounds


Notes: this workout fked me up and so did the burrito. Felt nauseous asf all right, barely slept.


----------



## quackattack (Oct 26, 2021)

I can feel the back pump from all those super sets.


----------



## PZT (Oct 26, 2021)

quackattack said:


> I can feel the back pump from all those super sets.


It was nice change up. Probably going to implement a higher volume approach when I get home but probably not super sets lol. Feel horrible today and I’m in training for work


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 26, 2021)

My favorite part was Barbacoa Burrito.


----------



## PZT (Oct 26, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> My favorite part was Barbacoa Burrito.


It was not mine at all


----------



## PZT (Oct 27, 2021)

Day 128: Tuesday 10/26/2021 


Eating:


1/2 bagel
1/2 oz peanut butter
1/2 oz strawberry jam

2 brownies

1/4 apple
2 strawberries 
2 cubes pineapple 

1/2 California club sandwich

11 grapes

12 oz Gatorade 

1/2 California club

12 oz Gatorade 


Calories: 1440
Macros: 51/175/63


Notes: another fkin stomach bug and while being on a business trip. This fkin sucks.


----------



## TODAY (Oct 27, 2021)

Must've been that 11th grape


----------



## PZT (Oct 27, 2021)

TODAY said:


> Must've been that 11th grape


or the burrito as stated previously lol


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 27, 2021)

no possible way a barbacoa burrito could have done that.  Most definitely was the 11th grape.

Sucks to go through this on a business trip.  I feel for you dude.


----------



## PZT (Oct 27, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> no possible way a barbacoa burrito could have done that.  Most definitely was the 11th grape.
> 
> Sucks to go through this on a business trip.  I feel for you dude.


Haha. There was a 12th grape but I dropped it under the bed. Ate some breakfast cake and got some whey in so far this morning. Hopefully it sticks


----------



## PZT (Oct 28, 2021)

Day 129: Wednesday 10/27/2021


Eating:


1 slice marble cake

2 scoops whey
1 slice marble cake

Italian Sandwich
40 g Kettle Cooked Potato chips

1 brownie

1 brownie 

Volcano Roll
Philadelphia roll
California Roll

50 g Milky Way candy bar


Calories: 3640
Macros: 148/427/158


Notes: think the bug may be gone.


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 28, 2021)

PZT said:


> Day 129: Wednesday 10/27/2021
> 
> 
> Eating:
> ...



Get some  bug-be-gone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PZT (Oct 29, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Get some  bug-be-gone
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah it’s gone. Now just gotta clean up the eating and I did no prep when I got home.


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 29, 2021)

PZT said:


> Yeah it’s gone. Now just gotta clean up the eating and I did no prep when I got home.


Just getting home probably made you feel 100% better.  I hate traveling for work.  The past 2 years that hasn't been much of an issue though.


----------



## PZT (Oct 29, 2021)

Day 130: Thursday 10/28/2021 


Eating:


Blueberry bagel
1 oz strawberry cream cheese

Stuff BBQ Baked Potato 

1 Blondie

1 blondie

1 c fried rice
2 c sesame seed chicken

2 oz takis tortilla chips
3 pecan swirl


Calories: 3015
Macros: 139/387/101


Notes: hopefully get diet in check by Monday. Got a lot going on


----------



## PZT (Oct 29, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> Just getting home probably made you feel 100% better.  I hate traveling for work.  The past 2 years that hasn't been much of an issue though.


Yeah missed my boy until I could even get fully unpack and was getting on him about crap


----------



## PZT (Oct 30, 2021)

Day 131: Friday 10/29/2021


Eating:


2 scoops whey
2 packets strawberries and cream oatmeal

6 whole eggs
60 g rice crisps
25 g shredded cheese

2 scoops whey 
50 g dry cream of wheat
25 g almond butter

60 g Gatorade Powder 

Double Cheeseburger 
18 oz bud light
8 oz sirloin steak
8 oz white potato with skin
25 shredded cheese
2 tbsp sour cream
2 tbsp butter

2 pecan swirls

2 nutrigrain bars
1 c whole milk


Calories: 4890
Macros: 294/402/224



Workout:

Creeping Death V.2: 
Main Push - Week 1


Slight Incline Dumbbell Press

20x10
40x10
60x8
80x8
100x6
120x4
140x8
140x7
2x120x8

*wanted to do 160s today but had a talker around. No time to tape them up. But these didn’t feel the strongest anyway. 

Incline Barbell Press

135x8
185x6
3x225x6

*these were rough. Probably a mistake. 

Lying Flat Machine Press

150x8
170x8
190x8
(Rest Pause w/ 30-second Rest Periods)
220x10-6-5-4

*work out started getting better here. 

Pec Deck

3x80x8+10-Second Loaded Stretch

Standing Reverse Pec Deck

3x80x8+10-second Loaded Stretch

*no idea why I’ve never done this. 

Bradford Press

35x6
4x55x6

*nice change up.

Short Rope Push-down

40x10
55x10
4x65x10

Dumbbell Skull Crushers

25x12
25x9
2x20x12


Notes: 256.8 lbs. post workout. Post workout nutrition went full retard. Went to a small get together, to find out they were grilling. This was right after buying a fast food burger. Planned on drinking more but somebody threw a wrench in that. Then woke up snacking pretty much in the middle of the night. 

Thank you to all the guys that helped me get a download of creeping death.


----------



## PZT (Oct 31, 2021)

Day 132: Saturday 10/30/2021 


Eating:


75 g whey
50 g dry cream of wheat 
25 almond butter 
50 g blueberries 

6.5 oz cooked chicken breast 
100 g cooked white rice 

1 lbs. cheeseburger & fries 

1 pint chocolate chip cookie dough ice cream 

2 oz takis tortilla chips 

1 pecan swirl


Calories: 4565
Macros: 231/426/221


Notes: Halloween things


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 31, 2021)

Serious size, looking great
A lot of good information here, especially nutrition

Subbed


----------



## PZT (Nov 1, 2021)

Day 133: Sunday 10/31/2021


Eating:


6 oz cooked chicken breast 
100 g cooked white rice 

60 g Gatorade powder

75 g whey
50 g dry cream of wheat
25 g almond butter 

6 whole eggs
150 g cooked white rice 
1 slice American cheese

6 oz cooked chicken breast 
2 packets bbq sauce
50 g dry cream of wheat
25 g almond butter 
125 ml whole milk
50 g blackberries 

200 g rocky road ice cream

2 oz takis tortilla chips

1 slice lemon loaf cake
1 nutigrain bar
1 c whole milk


Calories: 3730
Macros: 240/395/135



Workout:

Creeping Death V.2: 
Main Leg - Week 1


Seated Leg Curl

55x10
85x10
3x115x10
(Drop Set)
115x10 / 85x10 / 55x10

*probably could have been more intense here.

Paused SSB Squats

151x6
201x6
241x6
5x256x6

*this sucked.

Bulgarian Split Squat

BWx8
BW+10x8
BW+20x8
(Drop Set)
BW+30x8 + 8-Second ISO-Hold / BW+15x8 + 8-Second ISO-Hold / BW+5x8 + 8-Second ISO-Hold

*retarded pump.

Tempo Barbell Stiff Leg Deadlift

2x95x10

*much more suck

Smith Machine Calf Raise

3x70x10 w/ 2-second Contractions
3x70x10 w/ 2-second Stretches 

*last 2 sets snuck up on me.


Notes: first workout using the Optinum Nutrition Pre @Send0 sent me.


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 1, 2021)

PZT said:


> Day 133: Sunday 10/31/2021
> 
> 
> Eating:
> ...



Yours came in already? I have to wait until the 9th. Congrats  !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Send0 (Nov 1, 2021)

I'm not into pre workouts, but I'm curious how well did you feel it worked for focus and pumps? Anything beyond normal?


----------



## Send0 (Nov 1, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Yours came in already? I have to wait until the 9th. Congrats  !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Actually Amazon now claims yours will be there tomorrow by 10pm.


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 1, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Actually Amazon now claims yours will be there tomorrow by 10pm.



Oh nice; thank G-d for supply chain. .  Sorry @PZT that we high-jacked your thread; we only do that cos we know you are jacked and cool . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PZT (Nov 1, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I'm not into pre workouts, but I'm curious how well did you feel it worked for focus and pumps? Anything beyond normal?


nothing crazy but i di get through the workout.


----------



## PZT (Nov 2, 2021)

Day 134: Monday 11/1/2021 


Eating:


50 g whey
75 g dry oats 
10 g mct powder

6 oz cooked chicken
150 g cooked white rice 
1 tsp avocado oil 

6 oz cooked chicken breast 
150 g cooked white rice 
1 tsp avocado oil 

6 oz cooked chicken breast
40 g sweet & sour sauce 
50 g dry cream of wheat 
25 g almond butter 

60 g Gatorade Powder 

50 g whey
50 g dry cream of wheat 

6 whole eggs
1 slice American cheese 
50 g dry cream of wheat 

Nutrigrain bar 

1 slice banana nut loaf
1 c whole milk


Calories: 3630
Macros: 292/398/97



Workout:

Creeping Death V.2: 
Main Pull - Week 1


Single Arm Barbell Row

0x8
10x8
20x8
30x8
4x40x8

Supinated Mag Grip Pull Downs

100x8
120x8
3x130x8

Banded Kettle Bell Pullover

3x30x10

Banded Shrugs

3x12

Hyper Extensions

3xBW+50x8

Dead Hang

60-seconds

Decline Bench Leg Raises

2x12
1x8
1x10

Dumbbell Preacher Curls

4x25x10

Dumbbell Hammer Curl

4x30x8+5 Partials


Notes: ehh. Probably gonna have to mix the exercises I’ve been doing with this


----------



## PZT (Nov 3, 2021)

Day 135: Tuesday 11/2/2021


Eating:


50 g whey
75 g dry oats 
10 g mct powder

6 oz cooked chicken
150 g cooked white rice 
1 tsp avocado oil 

6 oz cooked chicken breast 
150 g cooked white rice 
1 tsp avocado oil 

7 saltine crackers

6 oz cooked chicken breast 
150 g cooked white rice 
1 tsp avocado oil 

200 g taco soup
25 g shredded cheese
9 saltine crackers 

4 whole eggs
25 g shredded cheese 
50 g dry cream of wheat 
25 g almond butter 

4 whole eggs
25 g shredded cheese 
150 g cooked white rice 

1 slice lemon loaf cake 

50 g fruity pebbles
150 ml whole milk


Calories: 4110
Macros: 289/412/138


----------



## PZT (Nov 4, 2021)

Day 136: Wednesday 11/3/2021 


Eating:


50 g whey
75 g dry oats 
10 g mct powder

6 oz cooked chicken
150 g cooked white rice 
1 tsp avocado oil 

6 oz cooked chicken breast
50 g sweet & sour sauce 
150 g cooked white rice 
1 tsp avocado oil 

6 oz cooked chicken breast
50 g bbq sauce 
50 g dry cream of wheat 
25 g almond butter 

60 g Gatorade Powder 

4 oz cooked tilapia 
150 g white rice 

6 whole eggs
25 g shredded cheese 
50 g dry cream of wheat 
30 g almond butter 

2 rice cakes
25 g almond butter
25 g strawberry jam


Calories: 3640
Macros: 277/386/108



Workout:

Creeping Death V.2: 
Pump Push - Week 1


Flat Dumbbell Press

20x17
40x12
55x10
75x6
100x5
120x4
140x2
160x4 PR lol
3x110x12

*had no business doing 160s but I had to try it. No more fkin around. Time to build some chesticles. 

Super Set:
Spoto Press / Tempo Cable Flies

4x185x10 / 4x40x10

*straight barbell is a bish.

Super Set:
Dumbbell Side Laterals / Seated Dumbbell Shoulder Press

25x15 / 75x10
25x15 / 65x10
25x15 / 60x10
25x15 / 55x10

*shoulder much wow, hurt lots, oooo yea. 

Long Rope Press-down

4x40x10

Overhead Rope Extensions

4x70x10

*decent tricep pumps.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 4, 2021)

Nice


----------



## Trendkill (Nov 4, 2021)

160s are the biggest they have right?  Time for the owner to step up.


----------



## sfw509 (Nov 4, 2021)

160's is wacky bro. Nice pr.

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Nov 4, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> 160s are the biggest they have right?  Time for the owner to step up.


Naw 150s I had to tape a bunch of 5s lol. We are supposed to get up to 200s but idk if they are going to go through with it


----------



## PZT (Nov 4, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> 160's is wacky bro. Nice pr.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


thanks man for following


----------



## Trendkill (Nov 5, 2021)

PZT said:


> Naw 150s I had to tape a bunch of 5s lol. We are supposed to get up to 200s but idk if they are going to go through with it


Just lock everyone in the gym and hold them hostage until the 2 hundos arrive.  This has worked well for me in the past.


----------



## PZT (Nov 5, 2021)

Day 137: Thursday 11/4/2021


Eating:


50 g whey
75 g dry oats 
10 g mct powder

6 oz cooked chicken
150 g cooked white rice 
1 tsp avocado oil 

6 oz cooked chicken breast 
50 g honey bbq sauce 
30 g rice crisps

6 oz cooked chicken breast 
150 g cooked white rice 
1 tsp avocado oil 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
50 g honey bbq sauce
50 g dry cream of wheat 
25 g almond butter

4 oz cooked tilapia 
150 g cooked white rice 
1 tsp avocado oil 
50 g tartar sauce

6 whole eggs
25 g shredded cheese 
50 g dry cream of wheat 
25 g almond butter 
50 g blueberries 
1 slice multigrain bread 


Calories: 3925
Macros: 311/382/126


----------



## PZT (Nov 6, 2021)

Day 138: Friday 11/5/2021 


Eating:


50 g whey
75 g dry oats 
10 g mct powder

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 
1 tsp avocado oil 

6 oz cooked chicken breast
150 g cooked white rice 
1 tsp avocado oil 

6 oz cooked chicken breast
50 g bbq sauce 
50 g dry cream of wheat 
25 g almond butter 

60 g Gatorade Powder 
1 scoop protein powder

36 oz shiner bock
Pulled Pork Corn Taco
Ground Beef Quesdilla
4 tbsp sour cream
1/2 order nachos


Calories: 3840
Macros: 261/321/136



Workout:

Back & Biceps


Wide Grip Pull Up

3xBWx6

Supinated Pulldown

80x8
100x8
120x8
140x8
150x8
180x8

Wide Grip Cable Rows on Floor

6x150x8

Super Set:
Supinated Barbell Row / Romain Deadlifts

4x135x12 / 4x135x12

Super Set:
Dual High Cable Pulldown /Banded Face Pulls

2x40x15 / 2x40x15
2x50x15 / 2x50x15

EZ Bar Curl

(Alternating e/ Set Wide to Close Grip)
6x65x8

Zottaman Curl

3x30x6

Preacher Curl on Incline Bench

25x15
30x15


Notes: 257.2 lbs post lifting. Jumped in with a group of guys and just did what they did. Squeezed reps hard asf cause it was pretty light weights. Everyone went to a cool taco dive afterward. Needed this.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 6, 2021)

I'm into fitness.

Fit'ness taco into my mouth.


----------



## PZT (Nov 7, 2021)

Day 139: Saturday 11/6/2021


Eating:


6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
175 g cooked white rice 

6 whole eggs
25 g shredded cheese 
75 g dry cream of wheat 
25 g almond butter 

50 g whey
400 ml reduced fat milk

3 dinner rolls
Caesar salad
25 fried pickles 
8 oz sirloin steak
Fully loaded sweet potato

60 oz bud light 


Calories: 4025
Macros: 236/342/146


Workout:

Chest, Shoulders & Triceps


Chest Supported Cable Flies

4x40x12

Super Set:
Incline Cable Fly / Incline Hex Press

4x25x12 / 4x25x12

Super Set:
Standing Military Press / Smith Machine Upright Row

4x95x9 / 4x50x9

6-Ways

3x12
2x5x12
10x8

Super Set:
Single Arm Dumbbell Shrug / Cross Cable Rear Delt Raise

4x50x15 / 4x15x15

Supported Rope Press-down

4x40x12

Supported Overhead Extension

4x40x12

Super Set:
Bench Dips / Dumbbell Kick Backs

3xBWx12 / 3x5x12


Notes: another session with a new guy at the gym. He did pressing before I got there though. Nice kid free night after that.


----------



## Trendkill (Nov 8, 2021)

Mere mortals pound 40s. PZT drinks 60s. Bitch.


----------



## PZT (Nov 8, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> Mere mortals pound 40s. PZT drinks 60s. Bitch.


Haha dead lol


----------



## PZT (Nov 8, 2021)

Day 140: Sunday 11/7/2021 


Eating:


50 g whey
100 g dry oats
10 g mct powder

Spicy Pablano Omelette 
French Toast
Side salad

50 g whey

100 g takis

6 whole eggs
75 g dry cream of wheat 
25 g shredded cheese 
25 g almond butter 

40 g milk chocolate 

1 slice lemon loaf 


Calories: 4390
Macros: 240/351/230


----------



## PZT (Nov 9, 2021)

Day 141: Monday 11/8/2021


Eating:


50 g whey
100 g dry oats
10 g mct powder

6 oz cooked chicken breast
175 g cooked white rice
1 tsp avocado oil

6 oz cooked chicken breast
175 g cooked white rice
1 tsp avocado oil

6 oz cooked chicken breast
50 g honey bbq sauce
75 g dry cream of wheat
25 g almond butter

60 g Gatorade powder

50 g whey
1.5 c reduced fat milk
1/2 c dry oats

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
50 g honey bbq sauce
3.5 rice cakes

6 whole eggs
25 g shredded cheese
75 g dry cream of wheat
25 g almond butter

1 slice lemon loaf


Calories: 4560
Macros: 344/504/129



Workout:

Creeping Death v2.0 - Week 1: Leg Pump


Leg Extensions

50x20
60x20
70x20
80x20
80x12
80x10

Super Set:
Wide Stance Leg Press / Narrow Stance Leg Press

90x10 / 90x10
180x10 / 180x10
3x270x10 / 3x270x10

Walking Lunges

3xBWx8 + 90-Second Elevated Feet Rest Period

Seated Leg Curl

3x85x15

Seated Calf Raise

2x70x15+10-Second Loaded Stretch
4x55x15+10-Second Loaded Stretch


Notes: this workout felt great. Legs got serious pumps but didn’t feel
like death afterward. First full day pushing food to try get up to around 264-265 at the end of the month.


----------



## PZT (Nov 10, 2021)

Day 142: Tuesday 11/9/2021 


Eating:


50 g whey
100 g dry oats
10 g mct powder

6 oz cooked chicken breast 
175 g cooked white rice
1 tsp avocado oil 

50 g whey
1/2 c dry oats
1.5 c reduced fat milk 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
2 slices multigrain bread 
50 g honey bbq sauce 

6 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
175 g cooked white rice 
25 g shredded cheese 

50 g whey
4 oz Greek yogurt
25 g almond butter 
4 rice cakes
700 ml reduced fat milk 

50 g dry cream of wheat 
25 g almond butter 

50 g takis
3 slices lemon loaf
50 g fruity pebbles 
150 ml reduced fat milk


Calories: 5105
Macros: 348/582/156


----------



## PZT (Nov 11, 2021)

Day 143: Wednesday 11/10/2021


Eating:


50 g whey
100 g dry oats
10 g mct powder

6 oz cooked chicken breast
175 g cooked white rice
1 tsp avocado oil 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
175 g cooked white rice
1 tsp avocado oil 

6 oz cooked chicken breast
50 g honey bbq sauce
75 g dry cream of wheat 
25 g almond butter

60 g Gatorade powder

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 
50 g chicken dipping sauce 

6 whole eggs
25 g shredded cheese 
50 g dry cream of wheat

50 g fruity pebbles 
150 ml reduced fat milk 


Calories: 4195
Macros: 277/450/133



Workout:

Creeping Death v2.0 - Week 1: Back Pump


Single Arm Seated Cable Row

30x10
40x10
4x50x10

Supinated Single Arm Pulldown

4x50x10

Rope Face Pulls

4x60x10

Rope Straight Arm Pulldown

4x75x8

Cross Body Dumbbell Hammer Curls

(60-Second Rest Periods)
4x30x10

EZ Bar 21s

3x55

Kneeling Cable Crunch

75x31
75x27
75x23
75x18


Notes: fast workout but felt nice. Was full as a house from all the food so far this week. Gonna pull back a bit for Thursday. I was still bloated asf even after my post workout shower.


----------



## PZT (Nov 12, 2021)

Day 144: Thursday 11/11/2021 


Eating:


2 scoops whey
1/2 c dry oats

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
3 rice cakes

5 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
50 g honey bbq sauce 
7 rice cakes 

5 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
50 g honey bbq sauce 
3 rice cakes

4 slices stuffed crust meat lovers pizza 

50 g dry cream of wheat 

1 oz Cheetos 

3 slices multigrain bread 
30 g peanut butter 
30 g strawberry jam 


Calories: 4855
Macros: 296/536/190


----------



## PZT (Nov 13, 2021)

Day 145: Friday 11/12/2021


Eating:


50 g whey
75 g dry oats

5 oz cooked chick breast 
150 g cooked white rice

200 g fried chicken tenders
1 yeast roll
6 oz mashed potato w/ gravy
1/2 c green beans 

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
50 g honey bbq sauce
50 g dry cream of wheat 

60 g Gatorade Powder 

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
150 g cooked white rice 
50 g chicken dipping sauce 

50 g whey
5 rice cakes

50 g cap’n crunch 
150 ml whole milk


Calories: 3615
Macros: 259/448/85



Workout:

Creeping Death v2.0 - Week 2: Push Main


Slight Incline Dumbbell Press

60x10
65x10
70x10
80x10
100x10
110x10
2x120x10

*shoulder took a while to smooth out. Was supposed to be 4 sets with 120s lol.

Barbell Incline Press

3x135x8

*was god awful on the shoulder.

Seated Flat Chest Press

100x15
130x15
160x15
(Triple Rest Pause Set)
190x13-8-7-6

*this was supposed to be dips but no way in Hell I was going to even try them.

Peck Deck 1.5s

3x80x8

Standing Reverse Pec Deck

4x40x20

Bradford Press

4x65x6

Short Rope Press-down

50x10
60x10
4x70x10

Incline Dumbbell Skull Crushers

20x12
20x15
25x12
25x15

Dumbbell Shrugs

75x17
80x15
85x13


Notes: 261.6 lbs. post lifting. Heaviest this year. 6 pounds off heaviest ever.


----------



## PZT (Nov 14, 2021)

Day 146: Saturday 11/13/2021 


Eating:


5 whole eggs
25 g shredded cheese
50 g dry cream of wheat 
25 g almond butter

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
150 g cooked white rice 

50 g whey
50 g dry oats
25 g peanut butter 

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
150 g cooked white rice 

5 whole eggs
25 g shredded cheese 
50 g dry cream of wheat 
25 g almond butter 

150 g cookies & cream ice cream

2 rice cakes

50 g whey
7 rice cakes 

50 g fruity pebbles 
50 g Cap’n Crunch
200 ml whole milk


Calories: 4250
Macros: 284/453/141



Workout:

Creeping Death v2.0: Week 2 - Legs Main


Lying Leg Curl

40x10
45x10
50x10
2x60x10
2x60x10+5 Partials

Paused SSB Squats

61x6
151x6
241x6
5x261x6

*upped 5 lbs. but wasn’t as bad as last time. 

Leg Press

90x5
180x5
270x5
360x5
450x5
540x5
(Drop Set)
630x10 / 450x10 / 270x10

*significant pump lol. 

Smith Machine Stiff Leg Deadlift

50x8
70x8
3x90x8

*should have went harder on these. 

Smith Machine Calf Raise

(2-count Contractions)
3x80x8 
(2-count Stretches) 
3x80x8


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 14, 2021)

I noticed you also eat raw oats. My buddy @Toro got me to start eating oats the other day when he was staying here before his flight out. You diet looks a lot more strict than mine. I also switch from flour to corn or grain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PZT (Nov 14, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> I noticed you also eat raw oats. My buddy @Toro got me to start eating oats the other day when he was staying here before his flight out. You diet looks a lot more strict than mine. I also switch from flour to corn or grain.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


More often than not, I just grind my oats in my shake. I did actually cooked oats once yesterday though


----------



## PZT (Nov 15, 2021)

Day 147: Sunday 11/14/2021


Eating:


50 g whey
75 g dry oats

32 oz Gatorade 

Foot Long Italian Herbs and Cheese Bread
Cold Cut Trio
Pepper Jack Cheese
2 tbsp mayonnaise 

50 g whey

Venti White Mocha Cappuccino 

12 oz orange chicken
9 oz fried rice

1 pint Ben & Jerry’s ice cream 


Calories: 5075
Macros: 231/590/204



Workout:

Creeping Death v2.0 - Week 2: Pull Main


Single Arm Barbell Row

0x8
10x8
25x8
35x8
40x8
4x50x10

Single Arm Pulldown

4x60x8

Straight Bar Straight Arm Pulldown

3x65x10

Below Knee Rack Pulls

45x5
135x5
5x225x5

Dead Hang

60-seconds

Kneeling Cable Crunch

85x23
85x20
85x18
85x14

Wide Grip Barbell Curl

45x8
55x8
2x75x8
2x85x8

Incline Dumbbell Hammer Curl

4x20x8

Chest Supported Rear Delt Dumbbell Raise

10x25
20x20
(Drop Set Partials)
30x60 / 20x30 / 10x10 Full ROM with 3-count Holds

EZ Bar Cable Curl 21s

1x45
1x55
1x65
2x75
1x65
1x55

*dude I was training with wanted to do this. Idk wtf he’s doing lol.

Super Set:
Wide Neutral Grip Low Cable Bent Over Row / Zottman Curls

2x75x15 / 2x15x10


Notes: decent workout. My son starts wrestling tomorrow, so got to start changing up routine again.


----------



## Trendkill (Nov 16, 2021)

What weight class does he wrestle?  My oldest just started last week. Going to wrestle 220 This year.


----------



## PZT (Nov 16, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> What weight class does he wrestle?  My oldest just started last week. Going to wrestle 220 This year.


First year he’s 51 lbs lol


----------



## PZT (Nov 16, 2021)

Day 148: Monday 11/15/2021 


Eating:


50 g whey
75 g dry oats

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
150 g cooked white rice

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
150 g cooked white rice
2 rice cakes

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice

2 rice cakes
50 g whey

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
50 g bbq sauce
1 rice cake

5 whole eggs
25 g shredded cheese 
50 g dry cream of wheat 
25 g almond butter 
150 ml whole milk 

40 g Cap’n Crunch 
200 ml whole milk


Calories: 3445
Macros: 290/324/102


----------



## Thewall (Nov 16, 2021)

Got both my little guys in wrestling, great sport!!


----------



## PZT (Nov 16, 2021)

Thewall said:


> Got both my little guys in wrestling, great sport!!


yah Im hoping he takes to it


----------



## Trendkill (Nov 17, 2021)

PZT said:


> First year he’s 51 lbs lol


Nice!  I was thinking high school for some reason.


----------



## PZT (Nov 17, 2021)

Day 149: Tuesday 11/16/2021


Eating:


50 g whey
75 g dry oats

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
150 g cooked white rice 

60 g Gatorade Powder 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
7 rice cakes

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
2 packets maple brown sugar oatmeal

Double Quarter Pounder w/ Cheese
Large French Fries 

5 whole eggs
25 g shredded cheese
50 g dry cream of wheat 
25 g almond butter


Calories: 4200
Macros: 268/452/145



Workout:

Creeping Death v2.0 - Week 2: Push Pump


Lying Flat Chest Machine Press

100x8
120x8
140x8
160x8
180x8
190x8
200x8

*had to reduce weight from what I normally would do because of shorter rest periods.

Super Set:
Smith Machine Slight Incline Spoto Press / Pec Deck

4x140x10 / 4x90x8

*crazy pump but man my shoulder fkin hurt. Almost feels like it needs to be popped or something. 

Super Set:
Standing Dumbbell Side Lateral / Bent Over Dumbbell Rear Raise

2x25x15 / 2x25x15
20x15 / 20x15
15x15 / 15x15

*so pumped I had to reduce weights. painful pumps.

Dual Single Handle Press-downs

4x50x10 

Cable Kick Backs

4x20x10

*triceps fkin blasted 

Dumbbell Shrug

65x22
70x17


Notes: heck of a workout for being done during my lunch break. No impressive weights being moved but I feel like I killed the muscle groups being worked. My shoulder still fkin hurts but made it through.


----------



## quackattack (Nov 17, 2021)

Come on I want to see you bench the 170s.


----------



## PZT (Nov 17, 2021)

quackattack said:


> Come on I want to see you bench the 170s.


I am way off from that brother even healthy. Probably be a bit before I even do 140s again. The 120s felt like a ton last week


----------



## quackattack (Nov 17, 2021)

PZT said:


> I am way off from that brother even healthy. Probably be a bit before I even do 140s again. The 120s felt like a ton last week


Damn I guess I missed that you had injured yourself. Looks like your still getting pretty good workouts in.


----------



## PZT (Nov 17, 2021)

quackattack said:


> Damn I guess I missed that you had injured yourself. Looks like your still getting pretty good workouts in.


oh yeah chest pumps are way better with a injuiry. less ego can be used lol


----------



## PZT (Nov 18, 2021)

Day 150: Wednesday 11/17/2021 


Eating:


50 g whey
75 g dry oats

5 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
150 g cooked white rice 

60 g Gatorade Powder 

5 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice

5 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 

Steak Quesadilla 
Chicken Quesadilla 
1 piece battered fish

50 g whey
50 g dry cream of wheat 


Calories: 3365
Macros: 269/314/108



Workout:

Creeping Death v2.0: Week 2 - Leg Pump 


Lying Leg Curl    

40x15
45x12
50x12
60x22
60x20
60x14
60x10

Leg Extension

50x30
60x25
70x20

Leg Press

180x15
270x13
360x12

Cable Pull Throughs    

3x50x12

Seated Calf Raise

60x15+10-Second Loaded Stretch
60x10
55x15+10-Second Loaded Stretch
45x15+10-Second Loaded Stretch 
45x18
45x15


Notes: workout was altered due to someone approaching me for a coaching/programming opportunity. Also because I trained at lunch again and machines were taken. This is usually not a problem during my normal time. I don’t have time to work in or wait on a machine. Still a productive workout. I will probably be able to do 6 days a week training like this. Been 5-6 years since I’ve been able to do that lol.


----------



## PZT (Nov 19, 2021)

Day 151: Thursday 11/18/2021


Eating:


50 g whey
75 g dry oats

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 

5 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
150 g cooked white rice 
60 g Gatorade Powder 

6 oz tuna in water
150 g cooked white rice

50 g whey
4 rice cakes

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
50 g bbq sauce
3 oz takis wave chips

5 whole eggs
25 g shredded cheese 
50 g dry cream of wheat 
25 g almond butter 


Calories: 3775
Macros: 289/402/107



Workout:

Creeping Death v2.0 - Week 2: Pull Pump


One Arm Seated Cable Row

4x60x10

Super Set:
Rope Straight Arm Pulldown / Wide MAG Grip Pulldown

80x8 / 100x8
75x8 / 100x8
75x8 / 90x8
70x8 / 90x8

Chest Supported Row Machine

120x10
110x10
100x10
90x10

EZ Bar Preacher Curls

4x65x8

Zottman Curl

15x12
2x10x12

Kneeling Cable Crunch

80x33
80x26
80x22
80x23


Notes: lightening fast workout but feels more productive than my normal routine pace. Had to fit this in with meeting with a client and getting my haircut. Then get back to the 8-5 lol.


----------



## PZT (Nov 20, 2021)

Day 152: Friday 11/19/2021 


Eating:


50 g whey
75 g dry oats

6 oz 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 

5 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
150 g cooked white rice

6 oz 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 
60 g Gatorade Powder 

2 ground beef quesadilla 
36 oz shiner 
6 tbsp sour cream
6 tbsp pico
4 tbsp hot salsa

2 Mini Lemon bite cake


Calories: 4260
Macros: 236/416/137



Workout:

Creeping Death v2.0: Week  3 - Push Main


Slight Incline Dumbbell Press

50x10
60x10
70x10
80x10
100x10
120x10
150x8

Medium Incline Smith Machine Press

90x8
140x8
180x8
3x140x8

Seated Flat Chest Press

3x205x15

Pec Deck

3x80x8+15-Second ISO-Holds

Seated Reverse Pec Deck Partials 

4x60x25

Bradford Press

4x65x10

Dual Single Handle Press-downs

4x40x20

Decline Dumbbell Skull Crushers

4x20x12


Notes: not a real good workout. Worked out in the evening but glad I was able to do the 150s. Couldn’t work out during the day due to coaching my first paying client. Forgot to weigh in but pretty sure I’m down in weigh and flat at the same time.


----------



## Trendkill (Nov 21, 2021)

I like me some 150s!


----------



## PZT (Nov 21, 2021)

Day 153: Saturday 11/20/2021


Eating:


50 g whey
75 g dry oats
250 ml whole milk
1 whole egg

5 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
150 g cooked white rice 
1 tbsp honey

6 oz brisket
4 oz chicken breast
1/2 potato salad
50 g bbq sauce
50 g ranch dressing 
1 c iceberg lettuce
1 oz cheddar 
1 white cup cake no icing 
1 chocolate cup cake no icing
1 slice wedding cake 1/2 icing 

50 g whey
1 pint Ben & Jerry’s ice Cream

2 oz takis wave chips

2 mini lemon cake bites 


Calories: 4790
Macros: 250/427/236


Notes: went to a wedding


----------



## PZT (Nov 22, 2021)

Day 154: Sunday 11/21/2021 


Eating:


50 g whey
75 g dry oats

5 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
150 g cooked white rice 
125 g banana 
25 g almond butter 

3.5 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
150 g cooked white rice 
25 g chicken dipping sauce 
25 g whey

6 oz hot pork sausage 
200 g home style biscuits
200 g sausage gravy
25 g strawberry jam 

3/4 pint Ben & Jerry’s ice cream 

5 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
50 g honey bbq sauce 


Calories: 4095
Macros: 231/400/173



Workout:

Creeping Death v2.0: Week  3 - Legs


Lying Leg Curl

4x50x8+30-seconds iso-hold

*that last set of holds sucked.

Reverse Band Smith Machine Squats 

90x6
5x180x6

*first time ever doing a reverse band squat variation. It doesn’t take much off the knees. But nice change up.

Leg Press

180x10
360x10
540x10

Banded Barbell Stiff Leg Deadlift

3x135x8

Super Set:
Smith Machine Calf Raise / Tibia Raise

6x90x8 / 6xBWx25

*dem shin muzkuls got worked lol.


Notes: not too bad. Probably should have done more sets on press or done a heavier top set. 260.0 lbs. bodyweight post lifting. So official can say I’m 260 pounds when someone is curious lol. 2 weeks in a row. Going to up calories slightly. The goal was 264 by December.


----------



## PZT (Nov 23, 2021)

Day 155: Monday 11/22/2021


Eating:


50 g whey
100 g dry oats

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
150 g cooked white rice 

5 oz cooked chicken breast
150 g cooked white rice
60 g Gatorade Powder 

3 rice cakes

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 

100 g protein bar

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
150 g cooked white rice 
1 oz sweet & sour sauce

50 g whey
150 ml whole milk
75 g dry cream of wheat 
25 g almond butter 


Calories: 3706
Macros: 290/465/68



Workout:

Creeping Death v2.0: Week
3 - Pull Main 


Single Arm Barbell Row

4x45x12

Single Arm Pull-down

4x60x10

Super Set:
Straight Bar Straight Arm Pull-down / Supinated Mag Grip Pull-down    

4x70x8 / 4x110x8

Hyperextensions

BWx20
2xBWx15

Kneeling Cable Crunch

85x26
2x85x24
85x20
85x15

Supinated Dumbbell Curls    
4x25x8 

EZ Bar Reverse Curl

4x45x12


----------



## PZT (Nov 24, 2021)

Son of a bitch I didn't copy and paste my workout before deleting it forever. 

Diet was good but finished off the night with 4 slices thin crust meat lovers pizza, 48 oz chalada beer.

Calroies: 4905
Macros: 279/499/111

Was a push pump day but did some pretty good work on slight decline dumbbell press. Last 4 sets were 110, 120, 140 & 150 all for 10 reps. Not factoring in angle this is my first 10 rep set with the 150s. The slight decline was only a 25 lbs. plate. a bumper is too much for me to roll back with.


----------



## PZT (Nov 25, 2021)

Day 157: Wednesday 11/24/2021


Eating:


50 g whey
100 g dry oats

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
7 rice cakes 

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
50 g honey bbq sauce 
7 rice cakes
60 g Gatorade Powder 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice
25 g takis wave chips
500 ml sweet tea

Crunchy California roll

1 pint Ben & Jerry’s ice cream

50 g fruity peel ez
1 c whole milk


Calories: 5105
Macros: 257/711/126



Workout:

Creeping Death v2.0: Week 3 - Leg Pump


Lying Leg Curl    

40x8
50x8
60x8
70x13
70x11
70x9
70x8

Wide Stance Leg Press

90x8
180x8
270x26
270x23
270x18

Leg Extension    

80x27
80x17
80x11

Walking Lunge    

3xBWx12

Seated Calf Raise

55x15+10-Second Loaded Stretch
55x9+10-Second Loaded Stretch
4x55x8+10-Second Loaded Stretch


Notes: pretty good pumps.


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 25, 2021)

Keep eating like a runway model and 275 will never happen

Almonds with a side of asparagus and shit


----------



## PZT (Nov 26, 2021)

Day 158: Thursday 11/25/2021 


Eating:

*no tracking, just enjoyed my Thanksgiving with family.

Calories: 
Macros:


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 27, 2021)

We all know you pushed the turkey away and opted for the house salad balsamic vinagarret with croutons on the side 

Don't worry, a few whey shakes and no one will ever know....


----------



## PZT (Nov 27, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> We all know you pushed the turkey away and opted for the house salad balsamic vinagarret with croutons on the side
> 
> Don't worry, a few whey shakes and no one will ever know....


Spot on sir


----------



## PZT (Nov 27, 2021)

Day 159: Friday 11/26/2021


Eating:


50 g whey
100 g dry oats

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
7 rice cakes

Foot Long Cold Cut on Artisan Italian Bread w/ Peppee Jack Cheese & Mayonnaise 
3 caramel brownie cookies

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
7 rice cakes

4 pieces bacon wrapped chicken
2 deviled eggs
3/4 c macaroni & cheese
1/4 dressing
2 dinner rolls 
1 slice cherry cheese cake

12 oz bud light
2 whiskey & cokes


Calories: 5675
Macros: 295/540/226



Workout:

Creeping Death v2.0: Week  3 - Pull Pump


Wide MAG Grip Pull-down

70x17
80x14
90x10
3x120x10
120x12

Super Set: 
Rope Straight Arm Pull-down / Elevated Supinated MAG Grip Seated Cable Row    

2x75x8 / 2x80x8
70x8 / 80x8
70x8 / 70x10

Chest Supported Plate Loaded Row    

3x45x15
45x18

Bent Over One Arm Hanging Dumbbell Curls

15x8
20x8
25x8
3x25x10
30x10

Wide Grip Cable Curl

50x20
70x17
90x15
2x100x12
95x12
90x12

Kneeling Cable Crunch

95x26
95x23
95x19
95x16
95x13


Notes: 263.4 Lbs post workout. 4 pounds off my heavies ever. Solid back & bicep pumps, even abs started cramping. Gonna keep eating the same. Need get a lat spread pic and a good lighting front pic up again for comparison.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Nov 27, 2021)

this is how a log is done!


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Nov 27, 2021)

PZT said:


> Day 159: Friday 11/26/2021
> 
> 
> Eating:
> ...


100g of dry oats is no joke bro


----------



## PZT (Nov 27, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> 100g of dry oats is no joke bro


It’s ground up so it’s not bad at all. Now 150 ground up sucks


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 27, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> 100g of dry oats is no joke bro


I drink more than that 3 or 4 times a day. I bought a coffee grinder. I can't imagine life without jt lol


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 27, 2021)

PZT said:


> It’s ground up so it’s not bad at all. Now 150 ground up sucks


That's why you add 3/4 cup maple syrup


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 27, 2021)

PZT said:


> Day 159: Friday 11/26/2021
> 
> 
> Eating:
> ...


If you are gaining weight eating like that I'm Donald duck. Seriously.


----------



## TODAY (Nov 27, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> If you are gaining weight eating like that I'm Donald duck. Seriously.


He's clearly in a calorie surplus, Donald.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Nov 27, 2021)

PZT said:


> It’s ground up so it’s not bad at all. Now 150 ground up sucks


Ahh I didn’t think of that! Lol


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Nov 27, 2021)

I would blend my steel cut oats and throw em in with my protein shake


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 27, 2021)

TODAY said:


> He's clearly in a calorie surplus, Donald.


I don't see how. His last name must be Levrone


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 27, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> I would blend my steel cut oats and throw em in with my protein shake


That's what we do


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 27, 2021)

Well his calories do in fact add up. Just seems odd to me


----------



## PZT (Nov 27, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> Well his calories do in fact add up. Just seems odd to me


I don’t get your angle


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 27, 2021)

PZT said:


> I don’t get your angle


You seem like you eat too clean for some reason. No biggie. 

How do you total all your calories end of the day? You seem pretty accurate, I would like to be as accurate with mine.


----------



## PZT (Nov 27, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> You seem like you eat too clean for some reason. No biggie.
> 
> How do you total all your calories end of the day? You seem pretty accurate, I would like to be as accurate with mine.



You’ve said asparagus and almonds. I can’t remember the last time I had that. I’ve been eating pretty dirty for a couple months. I track through the day using an app like most of the users here. Of course some days they aren't exact due to not being able to weigh something that might not be from a main stream restraunt or popular company.


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 27, 2021)

PZT said:


> You’ve said asparagus and almonds. I can’t remember the last time I had that. I’ve been eating pretty dirty for a couple months. I track through the day using an app like most of the users here. Of course some days they aren't exact due to not being able to weigh something that might not be from a main stream restraunt or popular company.


The asparagus comment was a joke from a Cali muscle video I think js funny. I figured you had seen it.


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## TODAY (Nov 27, 2021)

Lmfao "too clean" PZT regularly downs lemon loaves and takis by the fistful.


----------



## PZT (Nov 27, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


>


I had ran it by some guys in chat. Sometimes your post don’t translate well. I appreciate your insight though. Thank you


----------



## PZT (Nov 27, 2021)

TODAY said:


> Lmfao "too clean" PZT regularly downs lemon loaves and takis by the fistful.


Sniff sniff, you really know me lol


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 27, 2021)

PZT said:


> I had ran it by some guys in chat. Sometimes your post don’t translate well. I appreciate your insight though. Thank you


People skills, I don't have any. The heart is there and I mean to help you if I can. You are doing great from now on I'll just give support and watch you reach 275


----------



## PZT (Nov 28, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> People skills, I don't have any. The heart is there and I mean to help you if I can. You are doing great from now on I'll just give support and watch you reach 275


Ok guess it was never having an interaction with you. Appreciate you following.


----------



## PZT (Nov 28, 2021)

Day 160: Saturday 11/27/2021 


Eating:


50 g whey
100 g oats

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
150 g cooked white rice 
2 tbsp honey

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 

50 g whey
75 g dry cream of wheat 
25 g almond butter 
150 ml whole milk

12 oz four loko
60 oz Budweiser
3/4 order fried pickles 
1/2 order loaded fries
4 tbsp ranch dressing 


Calories: 4815
Macros: 239/441/153


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 28, 2021)

Sorry if you mentioned already but are you running anything?


----------



## PZT (Nov 29, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> Sorry if you mentioned already but are you running anything?


Test/EQ


----------



## TeddyBear (Nov 29, 2021)

PZT said:


> Day 151: Thursday 11/18/2021
> 
> 
> Eating:
> ...


The curls here are killer.

I realize that 1. I’m still doing the cable crunches wrong and 2. I’m doing only 1/4 as many as you.


----------



## PZT (Nov 29, 2021)

dted23 said:


> The curls here are killer.
> 
> I realize that 1. I’m still doing the cable crunches wrong and 2. I’m doing only 1/4 as many as you.


Probably could hold the squeeze on those crutches and only have to do half the reps myself


----------



## PZT (Nov 29, 2021)

Day 161: Sunday 11/28/2021


Eating:


50 g whey
100 g dry oats

20 oz Gatorade 

50 g whey
2 rice cakes
25 g almond butter 
50 g strawberry jam

12 oz orange chicken 
9 oz fried rice
Egg roll
Crab Rangoon 

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
50 g honey bbq sauce
75 g dry cream of wheat 


Calories: 3700
Macros: 213/484/106



Workout:

Creeping Death v2.0: Week   4 - Push Main


Flat Dumbbell Press

50x8
55x8
65x8
75x8
95x8
110x8
120x8
140x7
120x11

Medium Incline Smith Press    

90x6
110x8
140x8
160x6
180x6
190x6
180x6

Hex Incline Dumbbell 

(Rest Pause)
25x16-9-6-4

Pec Deck    

3x90x8+30-Second Iso-hold

Reverse Pec Deck Partials    
4x70x30

Bradford Press

4x75x12

EZ Bar Cable Overhead Extensions    

80x15
90x15
4x110x10

Dumbbell Kickbacks    

4x10X10


Note: rough start due to left shoulder buggin but man,  after that pumps were awesome. Felt hyooooumongousss!


----------



## TODAY (Nov 29, 2021)

PZT said:


> Day 160: Saturday 11/27/2021
> 
> 
> Eating:
> ...


Too clean, bro. Way too goddamn clean.


----------



## PZT (Nov 29, 2021)

TODAY said:


> Too clean, bro. Way too goddamn clean.


D.e.a.d.


----------



## PZT (Nov 30, 2021)

Day 162: Monday 11/29/2021 


Eating:


50 g whey
100 g oats

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
150 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 
25 g honey bbq sauce 
60 g Gatorade Powder 

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
150 g cooked white rice 

Double Quarter Pounder with Cheese
Large Fries

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
50 g honey bbq sauce 
75 g dry cream of wheat 
1 tbsp honey

3 mini donuts
1 c whole milk


Calories: 4115
Macros: 257/489/117



Workout:

Creeping Death v2.0: Week 4 - Main Leg


Lying Leg Curl    

40x10
50x12
2x60x12
2x60x10

*hammies seemed a little tight. I was planning on doing 80 on this but didn’t feel beneficial. 

Reverse Band Hack Squat    
90x8
140x8
180x8
230x8
270x8

*reverse bands take no stress off the knees, idk what the fk people talking about.

Leg Press    

180x10
360x10
2x450x10 
(Drop Set)
360x12 / 180x12 / 90x12

*fk me this pump was fkin horrible.

Leg Extension    

2x50x12
80x12
(Rest Pause)
90x12-6-5

*this had me almost falling down while setting up for SLDLs.

Barbell Stiff Leg Deadlift    
3x185x8

*idk if my brace is going to shit or what but any deadlift variation puts way too much strain on my SI or something. In my 20s I was doing 4 plates on this like a boss.

Super Set: 
Smith Calf Raise / Tibia Raise

4x90x10 / 4xBWx25
2x90x10 / 2xBWx15

*dat shin muscle didn’t hold up haha. 


Notes: summer will suck cause I was still sweating once I got back to work. That’s not even factoring in maybe adding tren in around that time. But it’s a good sign my pace is picking up during my lunch workouts.


----------



## Trendkill (Nov 30, 2021)

Maybe just be end of workout fatigue on those stiff leg deads?

Simply thinking of hack squats makes my knees scream.


----------



## PZT (Nov 30, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> Maybe just be end of workout fatigue on those stiff leg deads?
> 
> Simply thinking of hack squats makes my knees scream.


Naw happened again today on hyper extensions. I think I reaggeivated the SI on a leg day a week ago and it’s just lingering. 

Yeah hacks is never an exercise where I’m like “yay I’m glad I did those” lol


----------



## PZT (Dec 1, 2021)

Day 163: Tuesday 11/30/2021


Eating:


50 g whey
100 g dry oats

6 oz cooked 93/7 ground turkey 
7 rice cakes

50 g whey
100 g dry oats
400 ml whole milk

6 o cooked 93/7 ground turkey 
5 rice cakes

10 saltine crackers 

Double Quarter Pounder with Cheese
Large Fries

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
75 g dry cream of wheat
50 g honey bbq


Calories: 4495
Macros: 293/513/133



Workout:

Creeping Death v2.0: Week 4 - Main Pull


Suitcase Handle Single Arm Barbell Row    

10x8
25x8
4x50x8

Wide Grip Pulldown

4x140x10

Super Set: 
Supinated MAG Grip Pulldown / V Bar Straight Arm Pulldown     

2x130x8 / 2x75x8
130x8 / 70x8
120x8 / 65x8

Hyperextensions

BWx15
BWx12
BWx10

Kneeling Cable Crunch

100x16
2x100x13
3x100x11

Fat Grip Single Arm Supinated Dumbbell Curl    
4x25x8

Barbell Curl    

4x55x12


Notes: ok workout. Sinus’ were bothering me.

FYI: as posting this my sinus are more fked.


----------



## TODAY (Dec 1, 2021)

PZT said:


> 10 saltine crackers


Why.

10char


----------



## PZT (Dec 1, 2021)

Got off work, was about to take son to wrestling practice, he was eating some, so I ate some.

I mean, I needed the extra carbs, right? Lol


----------



## PZT (Dec 2, 2021)

Day 164: Wednesday 12/1/2021 


Eating:


50 g whey
100 g oats
300 ml whole milk 

250 g ice cream

50 g whey
7 rice cakes

2 supreme burritos


Calories: 2660
Macros: 156/335/82


Notes: felt like shit. Stayed in bed all day.


----------



## ATLRigger (Dec 2, 2021)

PZT said:


> Day 160: Saturday 11/27/2021
> 
> 
> Eating:
> ...


I’d rather to Bulgarian squats and group cardio all day then count calories and foods like you.  
More power to you tho.


----------



## PZT (Dec 2, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> I’d rather to Bulgarian squats and group cardio all day then count calories and foods like you.
> More power to you tho.


I would be really out of control if I didn’t


----------



## PZT (Dec 3, 2021)

Day 165: Thursday 12/2/2021


Eating:


Footling Flatbread Steak, Egg & Cheese

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
150 g cooked white rice 

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
75 g dry cream of wheat 

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
150 g cooked white rice 

Double Quarter Pounder with Cheese 
Large French Fries

50 g whey
5 rice cakes


Calories: 3660
Macros: 270/396/108


Notes: still fighting sinus’


----------



## Methyl mike (Dec 4, 2021)

Love the dedication and CONSISTENCY. you will go very far.


----------



## PZT (Dec 4, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> Love the dedication and CONSISTENCY. you will go very far.


Thanks BROTHER much APPRECIATED


----------



## PZT (Dec 4, 2021)

Day 166: Friday 12/3/2021 


Eating:


50 g whey
100 g oats

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
150 g cooked white rice 

Cheeseburger & Fries
Chips and Salsa 


Calories: 2870
Macros: 181/301/100


Notes: still sickly.


----------



## PZT (Dec 5, 2021)

Day 167: Saturday 12/4/2021


Eating:

*not tracking.

Calories: -
Macros: -


Notes: full day of coaching at a meet. Roll a coaster of a day. Lots of energy drinks, tacos and finished the day off with a bunch of ice cream. May have a financial opportunity that would benefit me to not be so fat. So this log is done. May get another one up. Won’t have a time lined goal but need the structure and tracking. Saw the scale read 264 at the meet but was going to have to scale back before I pushed again anyway. Probably would have only hit 270 before my deadline. Sinus weren’t as bad yesterday, ready to get back in the gym.


----------



## eazy (Dec 5, 2021)

PZT said:


> May have a financial opportunity that would benefit me to not be so fat. So this log is done.


sending good thoughts.


----------



## PZT (Dec 5, 2021)

eazy said:


> sending good thoughts.


Thanks eazy!


----------



## Trendkill (Dec 11, 2021)

Any final pics?  No more 150s?  Dammit.


----------



## PZT (Dec 11, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> Any final pics?  No more 150s?  Dammit.


Still haven’t got a any pics. Hopefully get something before I lose too much. Already hit 254 morning weight from a 264 evening weight lol. Hopefully get back to the 150s soon. My shoulder is really an issue. I’m seems like I have some impingement  when externally rotating. I tried so rehab exercises on Friday they may help though. I also did some self testing and doesn’t appear I have a tear or anything but it may be causing some tendonitis.


----------



## Trendkill (Dec 11, 2021)

All injuries suck but shoulder injuries are a special kind of suck. Get that healed up. I’ll be looking forward to your new log.


----------

